# jaque mate de Ayuso



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Feb 2022)

Ayuso ha sacado un comunicado que dice que su hermano cobró 55000 euros *de la empresa* por sus gestiones para conseguir mascaraillas

No hay caso. el hermano actúa de intermediario de la empresa


----------



## Esflinter (18 Feb 2022)

55k por "gestiones" y dice que no hay caso.
LOS COJONES


----------



## John Connor (18 Feb 2022)

Menudo circo la "política" en España. Parece un culebrón turco.

Y qué vergüenza a la vez, pero por todos los partidos, y el personal pagando un coste de vida comparable a Reino Unido y con sueldos del tercer mundo. Y tan panchi todo Cristo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Feb 2022)

Le pagó la empresa, no el Ayuntamiento

No hay caso.

Casado out


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Vikingo2016 (18 Feb 2022)

A la cárcel Ayuso y él hermano


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>


----------



## Esflinter (18 Feb 2022)

Aprende matemáticas, puto retrasado mental


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Feb 2022)

Casado ha reconocido hoy : "Hubo una investigación en la Asamblea de Madrid, los cuatro grupos de la oposición hicieron referencia a este contrato, y hubo un pleno temático sobre corrupción, precisamente"









Pablo Casado: "Lo de Ayuso puede terminar hoy mismo"


El presidente del PP ha sido entrevistado en la Cadena Cope y ha dado explicaciones sobre la guerra interna desatada entre el partido e Isabel Díaz Ayuso.



as.com





Ni mucho menos es algo nuevo

VOX debería aprovechar el tema para investigar y promover la investigación ( acudiendo al juzgado si es necesario y no se entrega la documentación ) de cada contrato que haya sido adjudicado en los tiempos de la pandemia, en cada comunidad y en cada administración, desde villapaco de abajo hasta el mismo gobierno de la moncloa


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Le pagó la empresa, no el Ayuntamiento
> 
> No hay caso.
> 
> Casado out



Cualquier comisión la paga la empresa adjudicataria del contrato.


----------



## Michael_Knight (18 Feb 2022)

¿Pero la fachipandi de Burbuja no erais de VOX?, ¿qué hacéis defendiendo a una pepera choriza?


----------



## Michael_Knight (18 Feb 2022)

¿Pero la fachipandi de Burbuja no erais de VOX?, ¿qué hacéis defendiendo a una pepera choriza?


----------



## fieraverde (18 Feb 2022)

Que se vuelva de cajera al saturn!


----------



## Impresionante (18 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Ayuso ha sacado un comunicado que dice que su hermano cobró 55000 euros *de la empresa* por sus gestiones para conseguir mascaraillas
> 
> No hay caso. el hermano actúa de intermediario de la empresa



No hay caso de qué?


----------



## aventurero artritico (18 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> 55k por "gestiones" y dice que no hay caso.
> LOS COJONES



los de sanchez, illa y psoe los has estudiado?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Feb 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Cualquier comisión la paga la empresa adjudicataria del contrato.




“Es una contraprestación por su trabajo, no una comisión por intermediación. Esa factura es de 55.850€, más IVA.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Feb 2022)

*"La factura a Priviet Sportive no es una comisión por obtener el contrato de la Administración, sino el cobro de las gestiones realizadas",*


----------



## kenny220 (18 Feb 2022)

Mañueco y el presidente de la Diputación de Salamanca están siendo investigados por unos 25000€ que se utilizaron para pagar cuotas de miembros y pudieran votar en las primarias en que salió Mañueco.


----------



## noseyo (18 Feb 2022)

Robame ayuso y dime que lo hacen los demás , los charitos defendiendo lo indefendible


----------



## Antiparticula (18 Feb 2022)

Jojo.
Al final sí ha sido Mocloa quien intoxicó al tonto de Casado con el dato falso de los 280.000
Eso le pasa por creer a Sanchez
Jojo


----------



## Esflinter (18 Feb 2022)

Millon y medio, gilipollas


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Feb 2022)

Entiendo que:

El hermano usa sus contactos en China y consigue las mascarillas, éstas las compra la empresa paco y las vende a la CM. La empresa paco paga al hermano.

Fracasado, córtate la venas, arikiri o lo que prefieras. Estás muerto.


----------



## ominae (18 Feb 2022)

Segun entiendo este señor le vende las mascarillas traidas desde china a la empresa que luego contrata con la comunidad de madrid la venta de material sanitario, no a la comunidad de madrid. que alguien me corrija si no es asi.

Es otro caso del primo de la amiga de la cuñada de esperanza aguirre al que pusieron una multa.

Es totalmente bochornoso. Ademas el importe que han dado lo han engordado adrede durante toda la campaña mediatica de dos dias en todos los diarios y periodicos.

Esta gente es peligrosa, no se puede llegar a ningun tipo de convivencia con ellos, han montado todo este tinglado para engañar a la gente mientras hay un monton de escandalos totalmente reales que ni siquiera aparecen en las pantallas de la tv o los periodicos.


----------



## Lovecraf (18 Feb 2022)

Que se explique Casado que ha acusado a Ayuso de que su hermano es un testaferro y se ha llevado 300.000 euros


----------



## Pegoteonfire (18 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> 55k por "gestiones" y dice que no hay caso.
> LOS COJONES



Que los rojos no tengáis puta idea de cómo se gestionan las cosas no significa que los demás sean ladrones, significa que VOSOTROS SOIS GILIPOLLAS.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> “Es una contraprestación por su trabajo, no una comisión por intermediación. Esa factura es de 55.850€, más IVA.



Sí pero tanto la contraprestación como la comisión siempre la paga la empresa. 

En tu mensaje decías que el hecho que lo pagara la empresa era lo que anulaba el caso y no es así. 

Por otro lado, me huele cada vez peor. Esto lo hemos visto muchas veces. Intento de voladura controlada que cada vez se complica más. 

Sin ir más lejos con el caso Cifuentes. El video de las cremas sale cuando ella ya había ido ahorcándose sola poco a poco. 

Esto no se ha acabado. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Esflinter (18 Feb 2022)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> Que los rojos no tengáis puta idea de cómo se gestionan las cosas no significa que los demás sean ladrones, significa que VOSOTROS SOIS GILIPOLLAS.



Aja, claro claro, lo mas normal del mundo, cobrar 55k por gestionar la compra de unas mascarillas chinas


----------



## Burbujo II (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## ominae (18 Feb 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Sí pero tanto la contraprestación como la comisión siempre la paga la empresa.
> 
> En tu mensaje decías que el hecho que lo pagara la empresa era lo que anulaba el caso y no es así.
> 
> ...



Cifuentes era una evidente psicopata integrada con problemas mentales en el cortex prefronal para controlar sus impulsos y que se excitaba poniendose en situaciones de tensión robando en un supermercado. Es un perfil muy haibitual en psicopatas.

No tiene nada que ver con la vergonzoso operacion propagandistica express que le han montando a esta tia mintiendo sobre el contrato, mintiendo sobre el importe de las comisiones, mintiendo sobre el trabajo de su hermano, que era irse a china a buscar mascarillas, no mediar con la CAM, montando campañas de acoso al minuto en todos los medios digitales, cambiando la programación de la sexta para estar bombardeando todo el dia con lo mismo etc.. etc...

Esto ha sido totalmente vergonzoso y totalmente orquestado en base a las habituales mentiras que llevan usando decadas contra cualquier persona que sea de derechas. Y ahora encima con un PP dividido en donde la gente de derechas es arrinconada en su propio partido como si fuesen apestados.


----------



## noseyo (18 Feb 2022)

Me recuerda a esto comisión o gestión


----------



## InKilinaTor (18 Feb 2022)

Voxeros defendiendo a los corruptos.

Nada nuevo, siguiente por favor.


----------



## NCB (18 Feb 2022)

Jajajaja peperos os mean en la cara igual que les han estado meando a los podemitas y a los pesoeros.

Sois todos una panda de sucnors.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> *"La factura a Priviet Sportive no es una comisión por obtener el contrato de la Administración, sino el cobro de las gestiones realizadas",*



De todas formas, creo que entiendes Quinquin, que la gente de a pié no entiende esas abultadas cifras de comisiones a cambio de algo que no comprenden bien, y se les ponen los ojos como platos, el comisionista no es precisamente un referente moral en la cultura popular.
No es una cuestión legal solamente, que puede que no vaya a más y que ya fue revisado por la oposición en pleno en la comunidad de Madrid, es otra cosa, el objetivo es y ha sido sembrar la duda y manchar a Ayuso para restarle popularidad, y no parece que haya sido el rojerío, sino Casado. Las declaraciones hoy de Casado, presentándose como paladín anti-corrupción, no dejan ningún lugar a la duda.
Los que no votamos PP, por otra parte, creo que tampoco debemos tomarnos el tema como otra cosa que como espectadores, a fin de cuentas imagínate que dentro de una semana dicen que todo está aclarado y salen abrazados y jijijijiji ... NO es descartable, ayer pensaba que no, pero de esta gente se puede esperar cualquier cosa y lo único seguro es que tienen intereses que salvaguardar


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Cifuentes era una evidente psicopata integrada con problemas mentales en el cortex prefronal para controlar sus impulsos y que se excitaba poniendose en situaciones de tensión robando en un supermercado. Es un perfil muy haibitual en psicopatas.
> 
> No tiene nada que ver con la vergonzoso operacion propagandistica express que le han montando a esta tia mintiendo sobre el contrato, mintiendo sobre el importe de las comisiones, mintiendo sobre el trabajo de su hermano, que era irse a china a buscar mascarillas, no mediar con la CAM, montando campañas de acoso al minuto en todos los medios digitales, cambiando la programación de la sexta para estar bombardeando todo el dia con lo mismo etc.. etc...
> 
> Esto ha sido totalmente vergonzoso y totalmente orquestado en base a las habituales mentiras que llevan usando decadas contra cualquier persona que sea de derechas. Y ahora encima con un PP dividido en donde la gente de derechas es arrinconada en su propio partido como si fuesen apestados.



Creo que no me has entendido. No comparaba a Cifuentes con Ayuso. 
Comparaba la evolución de los hechos con los que nos entretienen nuestros queridos líderes políticos. Veo similitudes en el guión de ambas series. No me refería a los actores o a los efectos especiales.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Feb 2022)

QUE NO QUE ERAN 280,000 EUROS que lo dice casado que lo pone en el dossier que le paso panchez en la sauna.


----------



## Pegoteonfire (18 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Aja, claro claro, lo mas normal del mundo, cobrar 55k por gestionar la compra de unas mascarillas chinas





Esflinter dijo:


> Aja, claro claro, lo mas normal del mundo, cobrar 55k por gestionar la compra de unas mascarillas chinas
















Aquí tienes dos ejemplos de regalar dinero PÚBLICO, pero tú te indignas porque un tío recibe 55.000 euros de una empresa PRIVADA


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Jojo.
> Al final sí ha sido Mocloa quien intoxicó al tonto de Casado con el dato falso de los 280.000
> Eso le pasa por creer a Sanchez
> Jojo



un dossier para dominarlos a todos, un dossier para atarlos a todos... muahahahahaha y panchez con su tesis ÚNICA los somete.


----------



## optimistic1985 (18 Feb 2022)

Roba el PSOE 600 millones de euros y aquí no pasa nada. Violan niñas en Baleares, nada. Ximo Puig coloca a su hermano, Sánchez da dinero a su padre, cola a su mujer en la Complutense y nada...

El hermano de Ayuso se lleva 50K de una comisión: todos los focos en Ayuso, su partido contra ella y adiós a la mejor presidenta que ha tenido Madrid nunca.


----------



## Feriri88 (18 Feb 2022)

Todo claro
Transparente


Virgen y pura


Arrasa con casado


----------



## Feriri88 (18 Feb 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Cualquier comisión la paga la empresa adjudicataria del contrato.




Menos las de Juan Carlos que los rojos intentaban convencernos que la pagaba el gobierno saudí y contratador de la obra


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Feb 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Roba el PSOE 600 millones de euros y aquí no pasa nada. Violan niñas en Baleares, nada. Ximo Puig coloca a su hermano, Sánchez da dinero a su padre, cola a su mujer en la Complutense y nada...
> 
> El hermano de Ayuso se lleva 50K de una comisión: todos los focos en Ayuso, su partido contra ella y adiós a la mejor presidenta que ha tenido Madrid nunca.



50K eso se lo gasta un concejal de urbanismo en putas en menos de una semana y si es de la PSOE en día y medio


----------



## Hanselcat (18 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> 55k por "gestiones" y dice que no hay caso.
> LOS COJONES



No hay tarta para tanto ladrón.


----------



## Evangelion (18 Feb 2022)

Supongo que Casado ahora estará deseando estrangular a Egea.


----------



## Burbujo II (18 Feb 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Roba el PSOE 600 millones de euros y aquí no pasa nada. Violan niñas en Baleares, nada. Ximo Puig coloca a su hermano, Sánchez da dinero a su padre, cola a su mujer en la Complutense y nada...
> 
> El hermano de Ayuso se lleva 50K de una comisión: todos los focos en Ayuso, su partido contra ella y adiós a la mejor presidenta que ha tenido Madrid nunca.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Feb 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> A la cárcel Ayuso y él hermano



¿Porqué?...tienes envidia, vale, eres deportista de élite en España.

Ahora muéstrame dónde especifica Ayuso en algún documento que SOLO se puedan comprar las mascarillas que esa empresa ofrece.

Yo solo veo unas mascarillas más baratas que de otros proveedores, solo veo esa MOTIVACIÓN.

La comisión del comercial es irrelevante, porque la paga el VENDEDOR, no el COMPRADOR (CAM).


----------



## txusky_g (18 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Ayuso ha sacado un comunicado que dice que su hermano cobró 55000 euros *de la empresa* por sus gestiones para conseguir mascaraillas
> 
> No hay caso. el hermano actúa de intermediario de la empresa



A ver que no te enteras.

El hermano en un intermediario de la empresa con otras empresas chinas. 

El tipo se va a china, negocia con chinos, consigue mascarillas para la empresa y la empresa se las vende a la CA de Madrid.


Intermediario sí, pero para la empresa.

Yo me dedico actualmente a hacer lo mismo, pero no para sector público.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Feb 2022)

Más allá de las pasiones que se desatan. Análisis frío. Independientemente de la verdad, oh! La verdad.. Cuanta inocencia.

Una pista sobre lo que puede pasar en próximos capitulos.

Esto es una batalla por el relato.

Si el debate se centra en la corrupción Génova va ganando el partido.

Si el debate se centra en el espionaje Sol va ganando el partido.

PD: La victoria en estos casos suele ser del tercer hombre.

Seguiremos con atención la serie. Promete.

El capítulo piloto ha sido buenísimo.


----------



## Burbuoso (18 Feb 2022)

55 K en "gestiones" no es "caso".....??



Po fale....


----------



## El pernales (18 Feb 2022)

Operación de acoso y derribo.
Es como Salomé bailando para Herodes Antipas Y pide la cabeza de San Juan Bautista en bandeja de plata.

Para los que no leáis la Biblia.
El psoe promete abstención en CyL para que el pp gobierne mientras que para ello, el psoe pide a Fra casado la cabeza de Ayuso en Madrid.
Si no no se entiende la jugada


----------



## brickworld (18 Feb 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Supongo que Casado ahora estará deseando estrangular a Egea.



Imaginemos como fue la escena, Bolaños el Rasputin de perro Sánchez le da a teodora el dossier que hizo algún funci hamigo de la Chiqui montero de Hacienda que decía que declarado 280k en el IRPF, teodora como es gilipollas no ve que es una mierda dossier y que no significa nada, se lo da fracasado como un BOMBAZO, ya se están relamiendo los dos para echar a la gordi pero como no lo consiguen con amenazas le dicen a carroñero que lo mueva
Carroñero les pasa una factura de 100k por los gastos  pero al final no consigue a ningún detective paco, el detective paco se lo dice a MAR y vuela todo por los aires

Lo que está claro es que fracasado y Teodora han estado meses por los burladeros de Madrid presionando a los perrodistas para que investigarán a ayuso 

Es decir tontos y apaleaos


----------



## cthulhu (18 Feb 2022)

A ver qué hace Casado ahora, creo que va a enfangarse todavía más en su propia mierda.

Voy pillando palomitas antes de que Sánchez, Iglestas y Abascal acaben con ellas.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Feb 2022)

Burbuoso dijo:


> 55 K en "gestiones" no es "caso".....??
> 
> 
> 
> Po fale....



lease lel hilo.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (18 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> 55k por "gestiones" y dice que no hay caso.
> LOS COJONES



Tú trabajas gratis subnormal?


----------



## Gotthard (18 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> 55k por "gestiones" y dice que no hay caso.
> LOS COJONES



Tu no has conocido a un comercial en tu vida, entiendo. Yo conozco comerciales en teleco que se levantan diez veces eso en una sola operación. De hecho el margen de intermediacion comercial sobre una facturación de1.250.000 suele andar entre un 1,5% y sube como cohetes en tiempos de escasez. Estamos hablando de un margen del 4,2% no es alto, supongo que en esos tiempos de escasez el intermediario comercial que tuviera un proveedor con stock asegurado en Hangzou meteria margenes de 25 y 30 sin despeinarse. Sin contar que el fabricante chino y la distribuidora son las que se llevan la parte del leon con margenes de cinco digitos sobre precios de coste el primero y de tres digitos sobre precio franco fabrica el distribuidor.

Es una gran idea que se investiguen TODAS las compras de material sanitario. Es mas, la UDEF, AEAT y Aduanas tenian que estar desmenuzando el melon del mayor saqueo de dinero publico de la historia de España.


----------



## nelsoncito (18 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> 55k por "gestiones" y dice que no hay caso.
> LOS COJONES



Un 5% de comisión comercial no es un porcentaje descabellado.

Si hay timo, está en otra parte no en el importe del incentivo comercial.


----------



## perrosno (18 Feb 2022)

La derecha siempre poniendo excusas, si esto lo hace la mugre, al final habrían salido como salvadores de la patría por conseguir mascarillas.
Es que no pueden ser mas lamentables la derechita cobarde, que asquito dan. Mas bobos y no nacen.


----------



## birdland (18 Feb 2022)

Por la gestión comercial ? Un 5% ????????

aquí no hay más que rojos que no han trabajo en su puta visa


----------



## Rediooss (18 Feb 2022)

... Y mientras la gentuza esta de todos los colores políticos se hace de oro con esta gran farsa que nos han montado, el borrego sigue con mascarillas al aire libre incluso estando solo, que no lo ven ni por el tema económico, no te digo por salud, es que ni la puta corrupción de toda la vida les hace despertar.


----------



## lefebre (18 Feb 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Casado ha reconocido hoy : "Hubo una investigación en la Asamblea de Madrid, los cuatro grupos de la oposición hicieron referencia a este contrato, y hubo un pleno temático sobre corrupción, precisamente"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, y estuvo en todas las televisiones en su día. Es un refrito.


----------



## TheYellowKing (18 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> 55k por "gestiones" y dice que no hay caso.
> LOS COJONES



Por gestiones no, por un servicio prestado logístico. Lee el comunicado y luego hablas.


----------



## MIP (18 Feb 2022)

Es intolerable. Un socialista o un lazi no aceptarían menos de un 33% de mordida.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Feb 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Entiendo que:
> 
> El hermano usa sus contactos en China y consigue las mascarillas, éstas las compra la empresa paco y las vende a la CM. La empresa paco paga al hermano.
> 
> Fracasado, córtate la venas, arikiri o lo que prefieras. Estás muerto.



Tan simple y tan complicado como eso. La gestion del hermano es entre proveedor y distribuidor (20 años en el sector dan para tener una agenda mas que decente) porque para vender cualquier cantidad de mascarillas a precios de 5 y 6 (y 7 y 8) tienes a cientos de demandantes por todos lados. Su error realmente fue ese stock de 250.000 mascarillas entregarlas a la Comunidad de Madrid que las necesitaba para los sanitarios de IFEMA.

Es mas, viendo las circunstancias de ese mes de abril donde varias administraciones resultaron estafadas por intermediarios surgidos al calor del panico mascarillero, que la CAM contara con un intermediario madrileño y de confianza (y sobre todo con propiedades embargables en españa si la cosa se tuerce) para pelear por los materiales, bien mirado, resulta en una ventaja de la hostia.

El hermano de Ayuso deberia haber pensado en su culo y venderlas a la Generalitat Valenciana o al Gobierno de Cantabria y le sacan 8 euros por cada una y que los sanitarios del IFEMA, simpatizantes podemitas la mayoria, se cubrieran los hocicos con estropajos.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (18 Feb 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Porqué?...tienes envidia, vale, eres deportista de élite en España.
> 
> Ahora muéstrame dónde especifica Ayuso en algún documento que SOLO se puedan comprar las mascarillas que esa empresa ofrece.
> 
> ...



Envidia de que? 

Tú no leés los periódicos,los foros? Con todas las pruebas que hay.

18 contratos a dedo, sin concurso. Y que casualidad que el hermano es el que compra las mascarillas y su empresa se beneficia.

Eres tonto o un cm del PP??


----------



## Amraslazar (18 Feb 2022)

Casado, se fuerte y no decaigas. Teodoro, mucho ánimo. Tenéis que reventar el PP y hundir a Ayuso con vosotros. España lo agradecerá. VOX os pondrá un monumento en agradecimiento a los servicios prestados en cada municipio de mas de 50.000 habitantes.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (18 Feb 2022)

Aunque sea legal es un "detalle feo".

Si Ayuso realmente quiere limpiar su nombre lo que tendría que hacer es una ley para eliminar de una vez por todas los contratos a dedo. 

Y si acaso crear una modalidad "de urgencia" controlada por una comisión mixta de partidos para aquellos contratos que no puedan esperar a concurso.

Es lo que se me ocurre. 

De todas manera se va a quedar tocada. Excelente noticia para VOX. 

Que le de recuerdos a sus "niños" con machete o a las feministas que sigue alimentando con cargo al erario público.


----------



## Limón (18 Feb 2022)

Esto huele que apesta a operacion cloaquera de Moncloa que le han colado al subnormal de Cagado y al escupe aceitunas jajajaja
Les dan un dossier trucho y se ponen a chantajear a Ayuso con él jajajaja
Vaya par de retrasados mentales, tienen que dimitir aunque solo sea por GILIPOLLAS.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (18 Feb 2022)

Melafo joder!

Pizpi, dales duro a ese par de gañanes


----------



## Gotthard (18 Feb 2022)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> Que los rojos no tengáis puta idea de cómo se gestionan las cosas no significa que los demás sean ladrones, significa que VOSOTROS SOIS GILIPOLLAS.



No seas tan duro joder, para eso hace falta trabajar y echar las mañanas ganandote la vida. 

Vegetando en casa con la paguita o parasitando a sus izquierdistas papas que les compran la bola de que "ejque no hay trabaho" dificilmente van a saber cual es la labor de los intermediarios comerciales.


----------



## Alberto352 (18 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> 55k por "gestiones" y dice que no hay caso.
> LOS COJONES



Hay subvenciones de mucho más dinero a gente y entidades realmente odiosas


----------



## Gotthard (18 Feb 2022)

Limón dijo:


> Esto huele que apesta a operacion cloaquera de Moncloa que le han colado al subnormal de Cagado y al escupe aceitunas jajajaja
> Les dan un dossier trucho y se ponen a chantajear a Ayuso con él jajajaja
> Vaya par de retrasados mentales, tienen que dimitir aunque solo sea por GILIPOLLAS.



Hay que felicitar a Ferraz. 110 años de delincuencia y crimen es lo que tiene, que cuando hay que hacer el mal, lo bordan.


----------



## fmartin (18 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Aunque sea legal es un "detalle feo".
> 
> Si Ayuso realmente quiere limpiar su nombre lo que tendría que hacer es una ley para eliminar de una vez por todas los contratos a dedo.
> 
> ...



Justo esa "modalidad de urgencia" es la que ampara ese contrato...es una norma de 2017....

Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Feb 2022)

Bueno, de momento parece que el hueso que le lanzaron desde Moncloa a Fracasado hizo que éste se lo tragara y se ha atragantado bien con él.
Todo parece que le está saliendo muy bien a Ayuso, controlando los tiempos y dando la información cuando le conviene,
Mientras tanto, Fracasado & friends a la desesperada dejan indicios para que en poco tiempo sean denunciados ante fiscalía; revelación de secretos, injurias, etc. El hermano puede hacer más dinero con ellos que vendiendo mascarillas.


----------



## djvan (18 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Ayuso ha sacado un comunicado que dice que su hermano cobró 55000 euros *de la empresa* por sus gestiones para conseguir mascaraillas
> 
> No hay caso. el hermano actúa de intermediario de la empresa



y no solo eso, sino que ayuso no intervino sino los consejeros de tal sección, comprando mascarillas a 5 euros cuando la competencia las vendía más caras..

Y eso de 300k nada 55k por los servicios de importación y suministro a la empresa que las vende.

Ojo que lo que han hecho con ayuso es fabricar pruebas y mentir donde no hay nada, es un delito de calumnia penal. Con esto en la mesa quien debe dimitir es egea y casado pero ya.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Karlb (18 Feb 2022)

Diosa Pizpi manda.


----------



## Despotricador (18 Feb 2022)

ATENCIÓN PREGUNTA:

¿Si cualquiera de nosotros acude a la CM para venderle algo, nos lo compra?


----------



## ominae (18 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Aunque sea legal es un "detalle feo".
> 
> Si Ayuso realmente quiere limpiar su nombre lo que tendría que hacer es una ley para eliminar de una vez por todas los contratos a dedo.
> 
> ...



aqui lo feo es que llevamos dos dias con gente mintiendo descaradamente sobre este tema, montando operaciones propagandisticas y qeu incluso ahora que se ha visto que no ha habido ningun contrato para vender mascarillas a la CAM, sino a una empresa que vendia mascarillas a la CAM y a hospitales y demas este tipo de gente sigue estafando una y otra vez diciendo lo mismo que decian ayer.

Aqui hay un tipo de gente que tiene barra libre para usar la mentira y el engaño, y nunca les pasa nada. Ni eran 280.000 euros, ni las mascarillas se vendieron a la CAM, sino a una empresa de material sanitario, ni la mediación era con la CAM sino con china para comprar las mascarillas. Pero da igual porque les puedes ver que después de que se desvelase todo esto SIGUEN DICIENDO LO MISMO, y no pasa nunca nada, nunca. Esta es la puta cloaca de gentuza entre la que vivimos, si ellos te defienden, como le ocurre a casado, o si tienes su puta mierda de ideologia PUEDES DECIR LO QUE QUIERAS, nunca pasa nada. Puedes repetir durante dos dias cosas que sabes que son mentira, y no pasa nada, y cuando se descubre que estas engañando a la gente puedes tirarte otras dos o tres semanas repitiendo lo mismo porque no pasa nada.


----------



## djvan (18 Feb 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Bueno, de momento parece que el hueso que le lanzaron desde Moncloa a Fracasado hizo que éste se lo tragara y se ha atragantado bien con él.
> Todo parece que le está saliendo muy bien a Ayuso, controlando los tiempos y dando la información cuando le conviene,
> Mientras tanto, Fracasado & friends a la desesperada dejan indicios para que en poco tiempo sean denunciados ante fiscalía; revelación de secretos, injurias, etc. El hermano puede hacer más dinero con ellos que vendiendo mascarillas.



De Moncloa nada..

no echemos la culpa de las cosas a quien no la tiene.. hoy moncloa ha salido dicendo que ellos no han pasado ninguna información y que les excluyan de sus líos..

Y casado ha salido corriendo a decir que moncloa no le pasó nada..

Tienen un problema legal muy grave egea y casado y ayuso debe denunciarlos.. y deben declarar como han obtenido la información.

probables calumnias.
Probables fabricacion de pruebas.
Probable obtención de información de manera ilegal vulnerando la ley LOPD
probable malversación de caudal público si los espías se pagaron con una empresa municipal

no son ciertas ni las cantidades!!!

Y todos los delitos son de gravedad penal. Ayuso tiene que acabar con ellos ahora, o acabarán con ella. Alguien ha aconsejado muy mal a Pablo casado y egea (Pepe goteras y Otilio) y se han pegado un tiro en el pie


----------



## wililon (18 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Le pagó la empresa, no el Ayuntamiento
> 
> No hay caso.
> 
> Casado out



Claro. Las mordidas las paga la empresa siempre por el favor de conseguir un contrato.

Si no ves corrupción ve a la óptica


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Aunque sea legal es un "detalle feo".
> 
> Si Ayuso realmente quiere limpiar su nombre lo que tendría que hacer es una ley para eliminar de una vez por todas los contratos a dedo.
> 
> ...



a ver a dedo lo hicieron todos por la situación de emergencia, era legal. A ver si ahora ayuso no y el resto sí porque patata.

y la intermediación fue de un tio que lleva más de 20 años trabajando en ese sector para una empresa del sector y cobró sus servicios a la empresa. 

aquí se lleva leyendo desde ayer 280.000 euros, 300.000 eruros, un millón de euros, contratos a dedo, testaferros, y lo que la moncloa ordene.


----------



## frrank (18 Feb 2022)

Pero de que comisiones hablais, rojelios. Donde se ponga un buen juego de maletas porcedentes de Barajas que se quite el resto, eh eh eh.


----------



## furia porcina (18 Feb 2022)

Un 4% en comisiones. Seguramente el PSOE presente denuncia por dumping y tirar el precio de las comisiones por los suelos.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Feb 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Porqué?...tienes envidia, vale, eres deportista de élite en España.
> 
> Ahora muéstrame dónde especifica Ayuso en algún documento que SOLO se puedan comprar las mascarillas que esa empresa ofrece.
> 
> ...



En marzo y abril de 2020 cualquier material sanitario que tuvieras lo colocabas donde te salia de los cojones. La demanda era estratosferica y la oferta limitada. No es que fueran cinco empresas a una subasta inversa de la administración donde es el comprador el que pone las condiciones via pliego (y es alli donde esta el pasteleo), las subastas eran directas en china y con precios escopetados y al putisimo contado rabioso.

Si eras capaz de hacerte con un stock pegabas la triunfada y lo colocabas donde te saliera de los cojones mientras el comprador que hubieras elegido te lamia los huevos de lo afortunado que habia sido por que se las hubieras vendido a el y no a los otros veinte que le pedian.

Imaginaos en Hangzou o Schanzen con GOBIERNOS de verdad como el aleman o el britanico usando toda su puta artilleria diplomatica y financiera para hacerse con stock para consumo propio y en muchas ocasiones yendose con las manos vacias por carteles chinos, coreanos o yankis acaparando producción para levantar precios.


----------



## furia porcina (18 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> a ver a dedo lo hicieron todos por la situación de emergencia, era legal. A ver si ahora ayuso no y el resto sí porque patata.
> 
> y la intermediación fue de un tio que lleva más de 20 años trabajando en ese sector para una empresa del sector y cobró sus servicios a la empresa.
> 
> aquí se lleva leyendo desde ayer 280.000 euros, 300.000 eruros, un millón de euros, contratos a dedo, testaferros, y lo que la moncloa ordene.



Son capaces de exigir responsabilidades a Ayuso por una factura de 1999.


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Feb 2022)

djvan dijo:


> De Moncloa nada..
> 
> no echemos la culpa de las cosas a quien no la tiene.. hoy moncloa ha salido dicendo que ellos no han pasado ninguna información y que les excluyan de sus líos..
> 
> ...



Discrepo solo en lo primero. Quién tiene más visos de credibilidad es Ayuso cuando dice que es la Moncloa. 
Fracasado tenía que tener delante información fiscal del hermano y eso solo sale de un ministerio con nombres y apellidos.


----------



## kenny220 (18 Feb 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> ATENCIÓN PREGUNTA:
> 
> ¿Si cualquiera de nosotros acude a la CM para venderle algo, nos lo compra?



Tienes que llamar antes a Pepiño blanco. O si quieres subvención Europea Covid para digitalizar la PYME, el marido de Calviño te lo gestiona


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Feb 2022)

en esas fechas de las que estamos hablando los intermediarios cobraban un pastón. Mi padre trabaja en el sector sanitario y sé de lo que hablo.

es más, me parece muy poco lo que ha cobrado el hermano de Ayuso.


----------



## Esflinter (18 Feb 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Por la gestión comercial ? Un 5% ????????
> 
> aquí no hay más que rojos que no han trabajo en su puta visa



Claro, la mayoria de gente no gana eso en puto año trabajando, pero ooo casualidad, el hermano de ayuso lo gana en un día, por hacer una "gestion" imposible de realizar para la administración


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Feb 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> Son capaces de exigir responsabilidades a Ayuso por una factura de 1999.



pues según leo en otro hilo ya están en ello, ahora el hermanos se dedicaba a suministrar luminarias


----------



## Evangelion (18 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> En marzo y abril de 2020 cualquier material sanitario que tuvieras lo colocabas donde te salia de los cojones. La demanda era estratosferica y la oferta limitada. No es que fueran cinco empresas a una subasta inversa de la administración donde es el comprador el que pone las condiciones via pliego (y es alli donde esta el pasteleo), las subastas eran directas en china y con precios escopetados y al putisimo contado rabioso.
> 
> Si eras capaz de hacerte con un stock pegabas la triunfada y lo colocabas donde te saliera de los cojones mientras el comprador que hubieras elegido te lamia los huevos de lo afortunado que habia sido por que se las hubieras vendido a el y no a los otros veinte que le pedian.
> 
> Imaginaos en Hangzou o Schanzen con GOBIERNOS de verdad como el aleman o el britanico usando toda su puta artilleria diplomatica y financiera para hacerse con stock para consumo propio y en muchas ocasiones yendose con las manos vacias por carteles chinos, coreanos o yankis acaparando producción para levantar precios.



Hubo casos donde aviones de mascarillas que iban a Francia, Italia, España...que cambiaron de rumbo destino a USA en pleno vuleo por la pasta que puso TRUMP.


----------



## Despotricador (18 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Tienes que llamar antes a Pepiño blanco. O si quieres subvención Europea Covid para digitalizar la PYME, el marido de Calviño te lo gestiona



También tienen gaviotos en el negocio para cuando sean necesarios.


----------



## kenny220 (18 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Claro, la mayoria de gente no gana eso en puto año trabajando, pero ooo casualidad, el hermano de ayuso lo gana en un día, por hacer una "gestion" imposible de realizar para la administración



La administración por aquella epoca


----------



## Gotthard (18 Feb 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> ATENCIÓN PREGUNTA:
> 
> ¿Si cualquiera de nosotros acude a la CM para venderle algo, nos lo compra?



SI hubieras tenido 250.000 mascarillas viniendo para el aeropuerto de zaragoza en un avion de carga ucraniano entre marzo y finales de abril de 2020 te la compran seguro al precio que tu digas y te dejan chuparle un pezon a la interventora de la CAM. Con que tengas un CIF español y sepas firmar un documento sin cagarte encima es mas que suficiente. Las mascarillas no se ofertaban a la administracion, eran las administraciones las que buscaban ofertas debajo de las piedras y a cualquier precio.

La gestión de ayuso de la crisis del coronavirus fue notable. Quiza tuvimos tanto exito en las compras por contactos de su hermano en China que fueron usados por los funcis de la CAM destinados a buscar material . Nunca lo sabremos, pero los EPI, las mascarillas, los respiradores y los guantes que se obtuvieron en esos dos fletes gigantes que consiguio la CAM salvaron muchas vidas.

Ver archivo adjunto 948674


----------



## kenny220 (18 Feb 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> También tienen gaviotos en el negocio para cuando sean necesarios.


----------



## pemebe (18 Feb 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Discrepo solo en lo primero. Quién tiene más visos de credibilidad es Ayuso cuando dice que es la Moncloa.
> Fracasado tenía que tener delante información fiscal del hermano y eso solo sale de un ministerio con nombres y apellidos.



Puede haber sido un funcionario (que si quieren pillarle es facilisimo) el que ha pasado la información de Hacienda y eso por lo visto es lo que ha insinuado Casado (y evidentemente es un delito)


----------



## Bien boa (18 Feb 2022)

Que haya cobrado su trabajo es lícito, lo importante era conseguir mascarillas como fuese y el objetivo se logró y haya salvado mas de una vida. No había una puta mascarilla y en internet se anunciaban a 30 € por unidad y hasta 50 € una FPP2. Espero que todo le salga bien a Ayuso, ha luchado por la gente mientras que los otros van a su interés personal.


----------



## bk001 (18 Feb 2022)

Todo lo que digo a continuación es con _"animus iocandi" _y como tal debe ser considerado:



Teníamos un rey que vendía fragatas ,de miles de millones de euros, a comisión.

Ahora tenemos un rey ,funcionario, que no vende ni una.

¿ Cual es mejor?

*En venta* , los mejores comerciales, van *a comisión. *Cuando un vendedor os recomiende un producto, recordar que , normalmente, se lleva una comisión y va a intentar vender el producto en que su comisión es mayor. Los empresarios lo saben y pagan bien a los buenos vendedores.


En lo que respecta a la guerra Pizpi Vs Fracasado, menudo experpento: _" los trapos sucios se lavan en casa"_ , no se airean.


----------



## furia porcina (18 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> En marzo y abril de 2020 cualquier material sanitario que tuvieras lo colocabas donde te salia de los cojones. La demanda era estratosferica y la oferta limitada. No es que fueran cinco empresas a una subasta inversa de la administración donde es el comprador el que pone las condiciones via pliego (y es alli donde esta el pasteleo), las subastas eran directas en china y con precios escopetados y al putisimo contado rabioso.
> 
> Si eras capaz de hacerte con un stock pegabas la triunfada y lo colocabas donde te saliera de los cojones mientras el comprador que hubieras elegido te lamia los huevos de lo afortunado que habia sido por que se las hubieras vendido a el y no a los otros veinte que le pedian.
> 
> Imaginaos en Hangzou o Schanzen con GOBIERNOS de verdad como el aleman o el britanico usando toda su puta artilleria diplomatica y financiera para hacerse con stock para consumo propio y en muchas ocasiones yendose con las manos vacias por carteles chinos, coreanos o yankis acaparando producción para levantar precios.



Por no hablar la reventa de aviones en los mismos aeropuertos donde hacían escala. Ni siquiera el pagar te aseguraba recibir la mercancía.


----------



## Eric Finch (18 Feb 2022)

Díaz Ayuso ha decidido disparar a matar, y con buena puntería.

Se van a terminar las tonterías para muchos dentro de muy poco.

A ver los imbéciles rojos de puta que estaban todo el día largando del Isabel Zendal dónde están ahora.


----------



## Saco de papas (18 Feb 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Roba el PSOE 600 millones de euros y aquí no pasa nada. Violan niñas en Baleares, nada. Ximo Puig coloca a su hermano, Sánchez da dinero a su padre, cola a su mujer en la Complutense y nada...
> 
> El hermano de Ayuso se lleva 50K de una comisión: todos los focos en Ayuso, su partido contra ella y adiós a la mejor presidenta que ha tenido Madrid nunca.



Esa es partidiaria de que porque 4 se porten mal, todos los demás hombres pierdan sus derechos y presunción de inoncencia.

De la mejor presidenta olvídate, yo no negocio con vidas humanas.

Para mi es la misma basura que todos los demás.


----------



## Despotricador (18 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> SI hubieras tenido 250.000 mascarillas viniendo para el aeropuerto de zaragoza en un avion de carga ucraniano entre marzo y finales de abril de 2020 te la compran seguro al precio que tu digas y te dejan chuparle un pezon a la interventora de la CAM. Con que tengas un CIF español y sepas firmar un documento sin cagarte encima es mas que suficiente. Las mascarillas no se ofertaban a la administracion, eran las administraciones las que buscaban ofertas debajo de las piedras.
> 
> La gestión de ayuso fue la hostia. Quiza tuvimos tanto exito en las compras por contactos de su hermano en China que fueron usados por los funcis de la CAM destinados a buscar material . Nunca lo sabremos, pero los EPI, las mascarillas, los respiradores y los guantes que se obtuvieron en esos dos fletes gigantes que consiguio la CAM salvaron muchas vidas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 948674



Claro y si tengo máquinas que eliminan lo feo en diez segundos, también me las quitan de las manos.

Lo curioso es que casualmente su hermano pasaba por allí.

Con todo esto nada pretendo demostrar, pero las casualidades se dan muy pocas veces.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Feb 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Hubo casos donde aviones de mascarillas que iban a Francia, Italia, España...que cambiaron de rumbo destino a USA en pleno vuleo por la pasta que puso TRUMP.



Exactamente, era normal en el tiempo aquel que mientras el avion volaba, el distribuidor ya dueño del material, por toda la puta cara, anulara el contrato de compraventa de la primera subasta y volviera a subastar el stock a ver quien se llevaba al final la perra gorda, y si habia resistencias aterrizaban el avión en algun estercolero de asia central mientras esperaba la oferta caviar y así hasta que se le sacara hasta el ultimo dolar.

Justo este fue el caso de algun avion comprado por España que tuvo un retraso de 3 dias por una "parada técnica" en uzbekistan, pero ahora mismo no me acuerdo de memoria. Igual incluso fue uno de los dos de Ayuso.

Por cierto que Laya fue una inutil espantosa y teniendo 8 A400M perfectamente equipados no los enviaron hasta pasado mucho tiempo o pudiendo intervenir aviones jumbo de Iberia Cargo con el estado de alarma no lo hicieron y dejaron al pais en manos de empresas de transporte aereo con precios abusivos.

Y obviamente USA con la maquina de imprimir es quien mas puede pagar.


----------



## furia porcina (18 Feb 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Claro y si tengo máquinas que eliminan lo feo en diez segundos, también me las quitan de las manos.
> 
> Lo curioso es que casualmente su hermano pasaba por allí.
> 
> Con todo esto nada pretendo demostrar, pero las casualidades se dan muy pocas veces.



Ya pero la situación en ese momento era que los que tenían la posición de fuerza eran los proveedores, no la Administración. A lo mejor el hermano de Ayuso consiguió que le vendieran la mercancía a Madrid y no a un lander alemán. No estaba la cosa como para exigir a un proveedor te compro esto pero con la condición de darle una comisión a fulano.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Feb 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Claro y si tengo máquinas que eliminan lo feo en diez segundos, también me las quitan de las manos.
> 
> Lo curioso es que casualmente su hermano pasaba por allí.
> 
> Con todo esto nada pretendo demostrar, pero las casualidades se dan muy pocas veces.



¿Que parte de "no habia oferta y se compraba todo lo que se podia" es la que no comprendes? Cualquiera que hubiera pasado con acceso a un stock de mascarillas se le habria pedido oferta. Cualquiera. El problema es que NADIE tenia mascarillas disponibles, ni Cofares, ni Cruz Verde ni ninguna de las grandes distribuidoras farmaceuticas, que tenian a sus comerciales literalmente durmiendo en naves en China a cuchillazos para pillar una partida.


----------



## El gostoso (18 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Comunicado de lA presidentE


----------



## bushiburbujito (18 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> 55k por "gestiones" y dice que no hay caso.
> LOS COJONES



Esas cantidades no las has visto tu, ni en billetes del monopoly.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Feb 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> Ya pero la situación en ese momento era que los que tenían la posición de fuerza eran los proveedores, no la Administración. A lo mejor el hermano de Ayuso consiguió que le vendieran la mercancía a Madrid y no a un lander alemán. No estaba la cosa como para exigir a un proveedor te compro esto pero con la condición de darle una comisión a fulano.



Exacto. Se les hubieran meado en la cara. Aqui el negociaco fue lo que hizo el PSOE creando "distribuidoras" de la nada, o transformando empresas de mantenimiento de aire acondicionado en "distribuidoras de material sanitario". Ahi metieron mordiscos de mas del 50% y ademas se mantuvieron en el tiempo recibiendo toda la contratacion de las administraciones corrompidas por el PSOE y sus socios rojillos. De hecho las normas mascarilleras españolas de exteriores tan absurdas (el unico pais que hicimos obligatoria la mascarilla en exterior) tienen mucho que ver para que se mantuviera la demanda alta de mascarillas.


----------



## Vientosolar (18 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> 55k por "gestiones" y dice que no hay caso.
> LOS COJONES



Huele a progre hipócrita, valga la redundancia. Después de miles y miles de millones de contratos a dedo de este gobierno, después de los robos de Abalos, y después de todas las progrecumbres y untes a la prensa en la plandemia, este programa calladito de repente se nos indigna por 50000 euros cobrados por un intermediario profesional de una empresa.

Cada vez se entiende mejor lo que pasó hace 80 años.


----------



## Despotricador (18 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> ¿Que parte de "no habia oferta y se compraba todo lo que se podia" es la que no comprendes? Cualquiera que hubiera pasado con acceso a un stock de mascarillas se le habria pedido oferta. Cualquiera. El problema es que NADIE tenia mascarillas disponibles, ni Cofares, ni Cruz Verde ni ninguna de las grandes distribuidoras farmaceuticas, que tenian a sus comerciales literalmente durmiendo en naves en China a cuchillazos para pillar una partida.



Seguramente se las habrá vendido también al PSOE.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (18 Feb 2022)

Putos rojos de los cojones, si tú puedes pillar 55.000 en ugar de 500 por un trabajo, no lo vas a hacer porque te parece mucho, no? HIJOS DE PUTA PROGRES DE MIERDA


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (18 Feb 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> ATENCIÓN PREGUNTA:
> 
> ¿Si cualquiera de nosotros acude a la CM para venderle algo, nos lo compra?



Si lo necesitan y les encaja en precio y forma, sí.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Feb 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Seguramente se las habrá vendido también al PSOE.



Si tenias material podias vender a quien quisieras y donde quisieras. Tu como oferente ponias las condiciones por locas que fueran. Pero el PSOE dejo pasar muchas ofertas buenas (algunas muy buenas, como las que hacia Inditex que se ha hablado poco de lo mucho que influyo en toda la crisas) para que el dinero solo fuera a las distribuidoras que habian creado gente vinculada al PSC a mediados de marzo.


----------



## Archibald (18 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> 55k por "gestiones" y dice que no hay caso.
> LOS COJONES



Tú a callar rojo hijo de la gran puta. Vete a comer la polla de algún negro.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (18 Feb 2022)

Algo de caso hay, pero vamos esa no es la cuestión del problema.


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Feb 2022)

Circo por unos miles de euros...
Silencio por cientos de millones de euros...

(Depende de quien robe)

*ROJOS*
*HIJOSDELAGRANPUTA*
*TODOS*


----------



## todoayen (18 Feb 2022)

La verdad es que huele a trueque. Apoyo en cyl a cambio de hundir a Ayuso. Y resulta que le hunden a él.

Lissssssssssto!!!!


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Feb 2022)

Fue un servicio de 55.000 euros por traslado de material

Vaya escándalo...


----------



## superloki (18 Feb 2022)

Ni idea de los entresijos y chanchullos del PPSOE, y la verdad que me importa una mierda... todos los políticos están para lo mismo, y no es ayudar a la gente. Sin embargo, tengo que reconocer que ese aire guerrero de la Ayuso me provoca mucho morbo...


----------



## Oso Amoroso (18 Feb 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> ATENCIÓN PREGUNTA:
> 
> ¿Si cualquiera de nosotros acude a la CM para venderle algo, nos lo compra?




En ese momento y en esas circunstancias si ofrecias material sanitario a la Comunidad de Madrid es posible que aparte del negocio de rigor te ganases una mamada de Ayuso por la deferencia de hacer el trato con ella en vez de con el Peluquin valenciano,el Anchoas o el harinas gallego.


----------



## Tronio (18 Feb 2022)

Comisionistas del ladrillo orquestadores


----------



## Dosto (18 Feb 2022)

Nadie está diciendo que sea ilegal, es inmoral y una prueba de que Ayuso es como los demas. Por que el negocio que montan todos los politicos de nuestro país con los contratos del estado y las empresas de amigos o familiares es deleznable. Y los votontos que realmente penséis que Ayuso es liberal tenéis un CI de 80 como mucho.


----------



## Shudra (18 Feb 2022)

ME OFREZCO A ACOGER EN MI CASA A AIUSO SI PIERDE LA GUERRA


----------



## Despotricador (18 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si tenias material podias vender a quien quisieras y donde quisieras. Tu como oferente ponias las condiciones por locas que fueran. Pero el PSOE dejo pasar muchas ofertas buenas (algunas muy buenas, como las que hacia Inditex que se ha hablado poco de lo mucho que influyo en toda la crisas) para que el dinero solo fuera a las distribuidoras que habian creado gente vinculada al PSC a mediados de marzo.



No me sorprende nada. El fondo del asunto es que todos terminan teniendo su red de proveedores y se amamantan entre ellos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Feb 2022)

Dosto dijo:


> *Nadie está diciendo que sea ilega*l, es inmoral y una prueba de que Ayuso es como los demas. Por que el negocio que montan todos los politicos de nuestro país con los contratos del estado y las empresas de amigos o familiares es deleznable. Y los votontos que realmente penséis que Ayuso es liberal tenéis un CI de 80 como mucho.




pues creo que en eso te equivocas

la psoe, mas madrid y mugremos han puesto hace unas pocas horas una denuncia. Ellos piensan que si es delito


----------



## Plavi (18 Feb 2022)

No será ilegal.
Será la comisión normal (nada desproporcionada por otro lado) de un trabajador Comercial del sector sanitario (los variables de un comercial son precisamente las comisiones).

Pero no es ético, no es moral, cuando es la hermana la máxima responsable de la "empresa" (La comunidad de Madrid) quien paga a la empresa suministradora . En politica, no solo hay serlo , también hay que parecerlo (como cierto refran....)

Lo diríamos igual si fuera alguien del Psoe ,de CIU , del PNV... etc

Y mira que me da rabia tenerlo que admitir de alguien que me gustaba... sin ser tampoco una intelectual ...( junto con Olona, me parece de lo más pasable que hay)


----------



## Gotthard (18 Feb 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> No me sorprende nada. El fondo del asunto es que todos terminan teniendo su red de proveedores y se amamantan entre ellos.



Efectivamente, lo que pasa es que lo de las mascarillas eran un producto muy marginal en el pastel del material sanitario y pasaron a ser estrellas y habia que poner el cazo. Una vez estabilizado, pero con una demanda multiplicada por 2000 respecto a 2019, ahora si es un sector que interesa.


----------



## Despotricador (18 Feb 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> ME OFREZCO A ACOGER EN MI CASA A AIUSO SI PIERDE LA GUERRA



En dos días te da un golpe de estado y dejas de decidir hasta los calcetines que te pones.


----------



## ominae (18 Feb 2022)

Plavi dijo:


> No será ilegal.
> Será la comisión normal (nada desproporcionada por otro lado) de un trabajador Comercial del sector sanitario (los variables de un comercial son precisamente las comisiones).
> 
> Pero no es ético, no es moral, cuando es la hermana la máxima responsable de la "empresa" (La comunidad de Madrid) quien paga a la empresa suministradora . En politica, no solo hay serlo , también hay que parecerlo (como cierto refran....)
> ...



Lo que no es etico ni moral es llevar dos dias ESTAFANDO a la gente diciendo que este señor cobro una comisión por conseguir un contrato con la comunidad de madrid, y que muchos por quedar bien y no parece "muy del pp" sigais riendo las gracias a esta gente cuando mienten descaradamente. Han engañado a la gente haciendo pasar una compraventa de mascarillas en china como un contrato con la CAM y siguen repitiendo lo mismo sobre las comisiones pero no teneis el valor de decir la verdad para que no se os identifique defendiendo "al pp", bueno en este caso a la mitad del PP.

Esto es lo que hay, es una puta estafa ideologica como siempre, y una operación propagandistica como siempre, pero no decis nada.


----------



## Discordante (18 Feb 2022)

Si lo que ha publicado Ayuso es cierto no hay caso.

Ni es comision ni es pagada por el ayuntamiento ni es exorbitante (se hablaba de 250-300k que era el 25% del contrato).

Sigue estando feo, politicamente es criticable, pero si esto es todo se acabo la fiesta.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Feb 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Si lo que ha publicado Ayuso es cierto no hay caso.
> 
> Ni es comision ni es pagada por el ayuntamiento ni es exorbitante (se hablaba de 250-300k que era el 25% del contrato).
> 
> Sigue estando feo, politicamente es criticable, pero si esto es todo se acabo la fiesta.




100% de acuerdo contigo en todo


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Feb 2022)

Quién ha filtrado datos fiscales y bancarios privados a Fracasado y Teobobo ?


----------



## Plavi (18 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Lo que no es etico ni moral es llevar dos dias ESTAFANDO a la gente diciendo que este señor cobro una comisión por conseguir un contrato con la comunidad de madrid, y que muchos por quedar bien y no parece "muy del pp" sigais riendo las gracias a esta gente cuando mienten descaradamente. Han engañado a la gente haciendo pasar una compraventa de mascarillas en china como un contrato con la CAM y siguen repitiendo lo mismo sobre las comisiones pero no teneis el valor de decir la verdad para que no se os identifique defendiendo "al pp", bueno en este caso a la mitad del PP.
> 
> Esto es lo que hay, es una puta estafa ideologica como siempre, y una operación propagandistica como siempre, pero no decis nada.



Yo no tengo que defender ni acusar el PP de nada, no es mi partido , es decir, no les voto. Como no voto a ninguno desde hace más de tres o cuatro años.. hace muuuuuchos años que me quedé sin partido al que votar.

Las gracias no se las rio a ningún partido porque ninguno está a la altura de mis principios ni de mi valores.

No sé cuál es la verdad en este asunto, pero llega un momento en que la corrupción y los trapicheos políticos y el tráfico de inlfuencias asquea, asquea demasiado.

Y no se puede vivir en el maniqueismo ni en el sectarismo. Lo mismo opino si lo hace el PSOE -a quien detesto como partido-, como si lo hace cualquier otro partido.

Si el hermano de Ayuso , o ella misma, no han obrado con ninguna triquiñuela, perfecto.

Solo aspiro a un poquito de honestidad.


----------



## McLovin (18 Feb 2022)

Pero....vamos a ver....si la "comisión" al final no es comisión sino un porcentaje de la operación que se lleva el hermano y *ENCIMA* ese porcentaje que le pagan por los servicios prestados (intermediación, etc) se lo paga *LA EMPRESA, NO EL AYUNTAMIENTO*....me puede alguien explicar donde está el delito? Donde está la corrupción?


----------



## ominae (18 Feb 2022)

Plavi dijo:


> Yo no tengo que defender ni acusar el PP de nada, no es mi partido , es decir, no les voto. Como no voto a ninguno desde hace más de tres o cuatro años.. hace muuuuuchos años que me quedé sin partido al que votar.
> 
> Las gracias no se las rio a ningún partido porque ninguno está a la altura de mis principios ni de mi valores.
> 
> ...



Pues un poquito de honestidad, preguntate porque TODOS los periodicos de izquierdas estan repitiendo ALGO FALSO como que el hermano de ayuso cobro una comisión por conseguir un contrato con la CAM, ocultando a la gente que cobra unos serviciós a una empresa privada por traer mascarillas desde china en el peor momento de la epidemia y cuando eran un material muy escaso.

Esta es la puta realidad que hemos sabido hoy despues de la rueda de prensa. A ver porque coño esta gente puede MENTIR CONTINUAMENTE y nadie les puede decir nada.


----------



## ominae (18 Feb 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Pero....vamos a ver....si la "comisión" al final no es comisión sino un porcentaje de la operación que se lleva el hermano y *ENCIMA* ese porcentaje que le pagan por los servicios prestados (intermediación, etc) se lo paga *LA EMPRESA, NO EL AYUNTAMIENTO*....me puede alguien explicar donde está el delito? Donde está la corrupción?



No hay mas que una operación de propaganda aprovechando que el hermano de ayuso trajo desde china un cargamento de mascarillas que vendio a una empresa privada que contrato con la comunidad un suministro de mascarillas. Es una puta estafa pero ahi les tienes REPITIENDO que el hermano de ayuso cobro una comisión por conseguir un contrato con la CAM. Y les da igual.


----------



## JB12 (18 Feb 2022)

Lo importante es que Ayuso no ha colgado ninguna pancarta en el balcón de la Plaza del Sol, 55.000 o lo q sea no es nada, libertad, cañas y circulen!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pollepolle (18 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> *"La factura a Priviet Sportive no es una comisión por obtener el contrato de la Administración, sino el cobro de las gestiones realizadas",*



Ejquee la fasturas ejquee soi sunornaaaal!! Jajajjaaja 

Ayuso chorizaaa!!!


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Feb 2022)

Que con 3.400 millones sobre la mesa de contratos a dedo del gobierno, la izquierda investigue a Ayuso por 55.000 euros que es ?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Quién ha filtrado datos fiscales y bancarios privados a Fracasado y Teobobo ?




hacienda. osea , la psoe


----------



## ominae (18 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Que con 3.400 millones sobre la mesa de contratos a dedo del gobierno, la izquierda investigue a Ayuso por 55.000 euros que es ?



Es España, donde pones ayuso pon a cualquier persona que sea de derechas. Es siempre igual.


----------



## fluffy (18 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Que con 3.400 millones sobre la mesa de contratos a dedo del gobierno, la izquierda investigue a Ayuso por 55.000 euros que es ?



Doblerraserismo e hipocresía.


----------



## Luftwuaje (18 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Que con 3.400 millones sobre la mesa de contratos a dedo del gobierno, la izquierda investigue a Ayuso por 55.000 euros que es ?



Lo de siempre. Hezkierda hipócrita en su salsa.


----------



## Tronio (18 Feb 2022)

Ayuso es Agustina de Aragón


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (18 Feb 2022)

Alguien en su sano juicio y mínimamente independiente ve normal que el hermano de la presidenta se lleve 55000€ (si no es más) por "intermediar/gestionar/lo que sea" un contrato público para los madrileños? Repito la clave: hermano de la presidenta


----------



## ominae (18 Feb 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Alguien en su sano juicio y mínimamente independiente ve normal que el hermano de la presidenta se lleve 55000€ (si no es más) por intermediar/gestionar/lo que sea un contrato público para los madrileños? Repito la clave: hermano de la presidenta



No tienes ni puta idea de lo qeu hablas, hasta en la SER dicen que es extraño que el contrato sea tan barato









Las dudas del extraño contrato de las mascarillas de Ayuso


Las mascarillas FFP2 y FFP3 aparecen en el mismo epígrafe y con un precio único | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com





EL hermano de ayuso no intermedia ni gestiona ningun contrato publico con la CAM, es el que consigue las mascarillas en china debido a sus contactos como suministrador de material medico y es el que las vende a esta empresa. Ni siquiera se sabe si todas esas mascarillas han ido directamente para la CAM, otras para otros sitios etc.. etc..., se quedo la empresa alguna en el almacen para repartir por hospitales o revender etc.. etc... 

Ha sido todo una estafa de unos medios que llevan repitiendo DOS DIAS algo que es mentira, pero como lo han repetido mucho, pues por una extraña razón la gente se lo cree.


----------



## GatoAzul (18 Feb 2022)

Curioso que se obvie la otra cuestion IMPORTANTE sobre el asunto. ¿Por qué intentaron investigar por su cuenta a la familia de Ayuso y no fueron a la fiscalía si tenían dudas?. 
Se comportaron de forma barriobajera. ¿Tenían intención de utilizar la información para alguna otra cosa en el futuro?. Sólo hay que ver el tiempo que ha pasado desde que se comprarón las mascarillas estando la documentación subida a la red. ¿Por qué sacar el tema ahora? porque así es el juego en política. Alimañas que se comen los unos a los otros con una sonrisa en la cara mientras que el pueblo los mantiene como si fuesen unos señoritos.


----------



## GatoAzul (18 Feb 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Alguien en su sano juicio y mínimamente independiente ve normal que el hermano de la presidenta se lleve 55000€ (si no es más) por "intermediar/gestionar/lo que sea" un contrato público para los madrileños? Repito la clave: hermano de la presidenta



¿Es normal que los políticos en general sigan pasando unas notas de gastos mensuales QUE PAGAN LOS EXPAÑOLES, que bien podrían superar un sueldo mensual de un ciudadano?. 
Lo que hay que hacer es cerrarles el grifo de una vez por todas.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (18 Feb 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Alguien en su sano juicio y mínimamente independiente ve normal que el hermano de la presidenta se lleve 55000€ (si no es más) por "intermediar/gestionar/lo que sea" un contrato público para los madrileños? Repito la clave: hermano de la presidenta



El problema de espanya no es la corrupcion, es la tolerancia a la corrupcion que tenemos en en espanya los contribuyentes, para dar de comer a parte es la comunidad de Madrid, que sigue votando pp eleccion tras eleccion, despues de lo de ignacio gonzalez y ahora esto.

es increible como los argumentos se repiten, pujol dijo que su cuenta en andorra era una herencia por si la politica no le iba bien, el emerito tenia dos trust de 15 millones de euros por si habia un golpe de estado en espanya…

ahora los ayusos dicen que es legal una comision en un contrato a dedo y comisionista su hermano, de una empresa que no tenia tratos con la comunidad de madrid, es decir los que tienen una empresa ven normal llevarse un contrato de un millon y medio de euros con alguien que no conoces ni esta metido en el negocio, y eso no tiene nada que ver con quien es la presidenta de la comunidad.

Aqui hay gente que no sabe como funciona el mundo o directamente les da igual que les roben. Luego cuando suben los autonomos solo es culpa de los del psoe, pero es culpa de todos.

asi nos va en espanya.

por cierto el tribunal de cuentas solo ha embargado el 90% de todo lo recuperado a politicos catalanes, tranquilos que a nadie del pp ni psoe le van a embargar ni un euro por contratos indebidos, ni van a inhabilitar a un politico de la meseta por robar.


----------



## furia porcina (18 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea de lo qeu hablas, hasta en la SER dicen que es extraño que el contrato sea tan barato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y todo en un contexto en el que el proveedor en este caso tiene una posición de fuerza y puede elegir comprador. No es el caso de muchos proveedores peleándose por llevarse un contrato público dispuestos a aceptar cualquier mordida exigida por el cacique de turno. Casi apuesto que la empresa en cuestión podía haber vendido las mascarillas más caras a otro.

Por otro lado, por aquella época, cualquier conseguidor te podía clavar un 50% de comisión o más sin despeinarse. Si hasta se han dado casos de revender la mercancía ya contratada en aeropuertos donde se hacía escala antes de llegar a destino. 

De los contratos que se hacían directamente desde el Ministerio de Salvador Illa, ya es tema para otra película.


----------



## wanamaker (18 Feb 2022)

Tiene pinta de ser corrupcion legal, que es la gran corrupcion.
Pero ningun fanboy de ningun partido puede quejarse, ya que en eso estan de acuerdo todos los partidos.


----------



## Limón (18 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> hacienda. osea , la psoe



la puta PSOHEZ tiene infiltrados hasta el tuétano todos los organismos del estado, empresas publicas, entidades y asociaciones, fundaciones, ONGs etc etc etc.

La administracion española esta literalmente podrida por centenares de miles de hijos de la gran puta que se dedican a "trabajar " para esa mafia y a los que además no se puede despedir.

Hacienda es uno mas entre todos los organismos, que incluyen Policia, Ejercito, Judicatura, Educacion, Hospitales....absolutamente TODO.

El hijo de puta que ha filtrado el IRPF de ese ciudadadano está identificado. Que van a hacer al respecto?


----------



## ominae (18 Feb 2022)

Limón dijo:


> El hijo de puta que ha filtrado el IRPF de ese ciudadadano está identificado. Que van a hacer al respecto?



ascenderle, obviamente.


----------



## God Hand (18 Feb 2022)

Hostia, en el comunicado uno de los proveedores de mascarillas que las vendía a mayor precio se llamaba _Biogen_...pues si que salen caras, pocas cosas salen _mascaras _hoy día.


----------



## NXT (18 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Pero la fachipandi de Burbuja no erais de VOX?, ¿qué hacéis defendiendo a una pepera choriza?



A diferencia de los fanáticos podemonguers que atacan o justifican las acciones de una persona en función del partido del que forman parte, la gente normal no se deja llevar por el sectarismo y juzgan en función de los actos, no por lo que votan.

Y lo de choriza habría que demostrarlo, cosa que aún no se ha hecho.


----------



## NXT (18 Feb 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> A la cárcel Ayuso y él hermano



Será si han cometido alguna ilegalidad, no por capricho tuyo.


----------



## ivanito (18 Feb 2022)

Por 55 mil euros vamos a hacer presidente para toda la vida a uno que ha robado miles de millones aparte de destruir, empobrecer y crispar a todo el país. Nos merecemos la silla eléctrica.


----------



## ivanito (18 Feb 2022)

Messi gana más por cada patada que le da a un balón.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (18 Feb 2022)

Yo lo que creo, y me gusta Ayuso, es que estos temas de concesiones hay que mirarlos con lupa, si la empresa es de un amigo y el hermano fue intermediario aunque no sea un delito y en mi opinión no desprestigia a Ayuso, es de ser imprudente conceder esos contratos aunque sea por unas mascarillas.


----------



## ivanito (18 Feb 2022)

Si tan fácil es, haberte ido a China a por mascarillas cuando no habia en ningún sitio y todos se mataban por conseguirlas.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (18 Feb 2022)

Ojalá haya robado 500000 euros y salga con su dos cojones a explicar como a triangulado la operación.
Si es un buen gestor comercial no le temblarán ni las piernas.
Después de explicarlo,a casa lucio,unos huevos rotos y que arda el gobierno x los 4 puntos cardinales cago en dios que sí!!!!
Y ponle las mascarillas a las palomas y los tordos que pululan x hay.
Tcheeee y silencio que la siguiente operación se la planto a Andorra y me aparto de la operación,solo pal descojone.


----------



## silverwindow (18 Feb 2022)

A 50€ por mascarilla


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Feb 2022)

Si Fracasado y Teobobo hubiesen actuado contra Sánchz con la misma “violencia” y vehemencia que con Ayuso, el PSOE no estaría gobernando hoy en día. 

Piénsalo.

Los socios de Sánchez...


----------



## ivanito (18 Feb 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Yo lo que creo, y me gusta Ayuso, es que estos temas de concesiones hay que mirarlos con lupa, si la empresa es de un amigo y el hermano fue intermediario aunque no sea un delito y en mi opinión no desprestigia a Ayuso, es de ser imprudente conceder esos contratos aunque sea por unas mascarillas.



Han sido demasiado ingenuos, tanto Ayuso como el hermano.
Sabiendo que tienes la oposición más ruin y hasta el enemigo en casa, tenian que haber conseguido las mascarillas de otro modo, aunque solo sea para no dar opciones a la oposición para carroñear culpándote de corrupción.

Yo aquí no veo trato de favor, pues a diferencia de una licitación normal donde el que se mata por conseguir un trabajo es la empresa, y conseguir un contrato es un privilegio, en esta situación concreta eran los gobiernos los que se mataban por conseguir mascarillas ya que casi no había. 

No veo trato de favor a su hermano cuando tenía esas máscarillas vendidas fuera donde fuera y es logico que si las consigue, pues se las venda preferentemente a su ciudad. 
Y aunque no sea ético, que esas cifras no son nada comparado con lo que derrocha sanchez en tonterías mil y para comprar votos. Y de eso nadie dice nada!!!


----------



## HurreKin (18 Feb 2022)

sera legal, pero no lo veo normal


----------



## Thebore (18 Feb 2022)

SI fuese el hermano de Echenique ¿dirías lo mismo?


----------



## ischainyn (18 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> 55k por "gestiones" y dice que no hay caso.
> LOS COJONES



1 millon un trapicheo de una empresa del padre del felon...aún estoy esperando a que salga en algún medio


----------



## CommiePig (18 Feb 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> 1 millon un trapicheo de una empresa del padre del felon...aún estoy esperando a que salga en algún medio



sólo salió en OkDiario


pero si no lo dice el gordo sectario de la secta.....................no será Berdazzz


----------



## Godofredo1099 (18 Feb 2022)

Es el momento propicio para un Salvador del partido, que ponga orden y aune fuerzas, Fede ya se escapó a Sangenjo a hacer el programita dinamita con Feijóo, donde ambos pusieron a caldo a Paul Married ésta mañana desde el Club Naútico y Revilla unas horas después sale en Cantabria y dice aquello de "Siempre hay un gallego en nuestras vidas"

Feijóo desbancará en el previsible congreso del PP a FraCasado y seguirá la estrategia de aislar a VOX que se les ha ido de las manos y ya no es controlable por el poder y pone debates incómodos sobre la mesa... Ayuso caerá cómo Cifuentes y no habrá pacto en Cyl como era previsible por las palabras de Aznar y Mañueco. El bipartidismo trata de reforzarse como sea, se vienen tiempos de cambio para volver a encajar las piezas del puzzle y que todo siga igual, gatopardismo puro y duro. 

En nuestra mano está, darles una lavativa, como en los casos de Trump o del Brexit e impedir que los planes del Globalismo sigan su curso bajo el decorado de atrezzo de un falso teatro.


----------



## Leolo41 (18 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Le pagó la empresa, no el Ayuntamiento
> 
> No hay caso.
> 
> Casado out



Que lo pago la empresa mis cojones, lo pagaron los madrileños. Esto es demasiado. De donde salió ese dinero para pagar la comisión? De lo que hincho el precio el empresario. Nos quieren mear sin parar encima y los lacayos encantados.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Feb 2022)

Leolo41 dijo:


> Que lo pago la empresa mis cojones, lo pagaron los madrileños. Esto es demasiado. De donde salió ese dinero para pagar la comisión? De lo que hincho el precio el empresario. Nos quieren mear sin parar encima y los lacayos encantados.




Se te ve muy enterado en el tema.


Te has informado en la secta?


----------



## kenny220 (18 Feb 2022)

Sanidad paga por almacenar un lote de hidrogel más de lo que le costó el producto


El Ministerio de Sanidad ha gastado 291.108 euros en contratar los servicios de una empresa para que le guarde parte de una remesa de botes de gel




www.elindependiente.com







Expediente: Covid83
ADMINISTRACIÓN GENERAL DEL ESTADO>Ministerio de Sanidad>Secretaría General de Sanidad>D.G. de Cartera Basica de Servicios del Sistema Nacional de Salud y Farmacia>Instituto Nacional de Gestión Sanitaria>Dirección del Instituto Nacional de Gestion Sanitaria
Órgano de Contratación
Dirección del Instituto Nacional de Gestión Sanitaria (INGESA)
Estado de la Licitación
Resuelta
Objeto del contrato
Servicio de almacenaje de 55.080 botes de 500ml. de gel hidroalcohólico de la empresa Shandong Liangfu Pharmaceuticals Co., Ltd.
Presupuesto base de licitación sin impuestos
291.108,30 Euros
Valor estimado del contrato:
291.108,30 Euros
Tipo de Contrato:
Servicios
Código CPV
63120000-Servicios de almacenamiento y depósito.
Lugar de Ejecución
España - ESPAÑA
Procedimiento de contratación
Negociado sin publicidad










Información
Resultado
Adjudicado
Adjudicatario
DSV AIR & SEA SAUC
Nº de Licitadores Presentados
1
Importe de Adjudicación
291.108,30 Euros









Sanidad paga 5,2 euros por almacenar botes de gel hidroalcohólico que costaron 3,9


El Ministerio adjudica sin concurso por 291.108 euros a una empresa domiciliada en Barcelona la custodia de 55.080 recipientes adquiridos en marzo a una firma asiática




www.larazon.es






*Sanidad paga 5,2 euros por almacenar botes de gel hidroalcohólico que costaron 3,9*
*El Ministerio adjudica sin concurso por 291.108 euros a una empresa domiciliada en Barcelona la custodia de 55.080 recipientes adquiridos en marzo a una firma asiática








54x24 botellas 500 ml por palet, 1296 por palet. 42,5 palet.

en un trailer entran 33 palets, 

asi que pagamos 291.000€ por almacenar 1 trailer y 1/3 de trailer.*


----------



## Godofredo1099 (18 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Pero la fachipandi de Burbuja no erais de VOX?, ¿qué hacéis defendiendo a una pepera choriza?





Ayuso era lo más potable del PP, una estrella en un vertedero hasta los topes de mierda. Decapitarla implica volver al maricomplejinismo, cambiar el discurso sostenido desde hace 4 años tras la moción de censura y el fin del marianismo-sorayismo y sentar un mal precedente para romper los actuales pactos con VOX e impedir futuras negociaciones con ellos. El partido hizo una lectura de las elecciones en Cyl y decidió cargarse a Ayuso. Es un craso error para ellos, y a nivel nacional también afectará puesto que las elecciones grales son en un año y corremos el riesgo de que aún con una subida de Santi y cía, el PP baje o suba imperceptiblemente, se produzcan escisiones o se nieguen a formar gobierno con VOX. Eso reforzará el Sanchismo y hará que los hamijos del Globalismo y la agenda 2030 salgan ganando, que a lo mejor es lo que desea el PP, para evitar tener que tomar medidas que contravengan los designios del NWO si pacta con Vox .


----------



## Leolo41 (18 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Se te ve muy enterado en el tema.
> 
> 
> Te has informado en la secta?



Lo que no soy es gilipollas. Das entre pena y vergüenza.


----------



## feldene flash (18 Feb 2022)

fantastico hilo donde podemos observar a un facha motandose la pelicula para tragar con el asunto

no se puede creer de su adorada que sea una chanchullera corrupta , será que milita en un partido donde hay pruebas y condenas que lo corroboran de sobra ?? 

pero ayuso no , que va 

a ver como sigue el cuento del paleto


----------



## delhierro (18 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Ayuso ha sacado un comunicado que dice que su hermano cobró 55000 euros *de la empresa* por sus gestiones para conseguir mascaraillas
> 
> No hay caso. el hermano actúa de intermediario de la empresa



Lo que no hay es VERGUENZA.

Venga coño, que esa es solo una de las 4 facturas y estan robando lo que los remeros tardan una vida en conseguir CURRANDO.

Y claro que las mordias las pagan las empresas ¿ supones que se las giran a los gobiernos ? Los gobiernos lo que hacen es pagar de más, para que la mordida salga a delante.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (18 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Han sido demasiado ingenuos, tanto Ayuso como el hermano.
> Sabiendo que tienes la oposición más ruin y hasta el enemigo en casa, tenian que haber conseguido las mascarillas de otro modo, aunque solo sea para no dar opciones a la oposición para carroñear culpándote de corrupción.
> 
> Yo aquí no veo trato de favor, pues a diferencia de una licitación normal donde el que se mata por conseguir un trabajo es la empresa, y conseguir un contrato es un privilegio, en esta situación concreta eran los gobiernos los que se mataban por conseguir mascarillas ya que casi no había.
> ...



Exacto y demuestra el asco que damos como pueblo, los españoles en vez de estar agradecidos a Ayuso por traer mascarillas a Madrid a toda costa y contratando una empresa de un amigo que se dedica a material sanitario hace 26 años, en un momento en el que no había o estaban carísimas, nos dedicamos a tirarla por tierra y mirar para otro lado al saber de boca de Yolanda Díaz que la izquierda en el poder, conocedora de la gravedad de la pandemia, mandó a la gente el 8M 2020 al matadero a infectarse a las manifestaciones por todo el país y permitió la de VOX.

Nos merecemos todo lo que nos pase.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Feb 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo que no hay es VERGUENZA.
> 
> Venga coño, que esa es solo una de las 4 facturas y estan robando lo que los remeros tardan una vida en conseguir CURRANDO.
> 
> Y claro que las mordias las pagan las empresas ¿ supones que se las giran a los gobiernos ? Los gobiernos lo que hacen es pagar de más, para que la mordida salga a delante.



Una empresa puesta a dedo por Abalos y con posibles testaferros se levantó 3,7 millones de beneficio neto con el tema mascarillero y no pareceis demasiado preocupados. Y por 50K que es lo que el anteriormente mencionado se gastaba en putucas en un fin de semana os poneis como charos histericas.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Feb 2022)

En medio de una crisis sanitaria internacional tener el contacto para conseguir un producto escaso y que hay hostias por el vale mucho mas que jugar al futbol. De hecho veo que el hermano de Ayuso podria haber exprimido el asunto como lo han hecho en valencia 8.10 por mascarilla o en cantabria 8.0 por mascarilla o quiza baleares 7.8 por unidad.... todo precios sin iva. Sin embargo lo deja a 5 euros en vez de vender en Alemania a mucho mayores precios.


----------



## delhierro (18 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Una empresa puesta a dedo por Abalos y con posibles testaferros se levantó 3,7 millones de beneficio neto con el tema mascarillero y no pareceis demasiado preocupados. Y por 50K que es lo que el anteriormente mencionado se gastaba en putucas en un fin de semana os poneis como charos histericas.



¿ y tu más ? 

1.- No te inventes trolas de baja calidad.

2.- El hermano de Abalos no le han trincado con los ingresos en tu cuenta.

3.- Robar es robar, seas facha, rosa, rojo o cura. Y cuando te pillan robando debes al menos DIMITIR, y no salir haciendo pucheritos para idiotas.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Feb 2022)

Leolo41 dijo:


> Que lo pago la empresa mis cojones, lo pagaron los madrileños. Esto es demasiado. De donde salió ese dinero para pagar la comisión? De lo que hincho el precio el empresario. Nos quieren mear sin parar encima y los lacayos encantados.



Pagamos los madrileños a 5 euros por mascarilla. Los valencianos las pagaban a 8. ¿Tu no te has enterado que tuvimos un confinamiento y una crisis de material sanitario en 2020?¿Donde estabas, lamiendole los huevos a Ferreras?¿O eres mas de Escolar? Es que con los CM estos que teneis la cuenta desde hace siglos y apenas la usais hasta que surge una mierda de estas y estais en 20 hilos a la vez que canta demasiado.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Feb 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ y tu más ?
> 
> 1.- No te inventes trolas de baja calidad.
> 
> ...



Vale, de las tres chorradas que dices la unica que merece la pena una respuesta es la segunda. No, Abalos es mas profesional, a el le van mas los testaferros panameños con multiples causas de delincuencia económica. Lo unico que tenemos es que Abalos por orden personal suya indico que se diera negocio a una empresa por mas de 50 millones de euros.









El pelotazo con las mascarillas del proveedor de confianza de Ábalos: de no tener ingresos a facturar 53 millones en 2020


Entre los contratos que obtuvo esta empresa en el último año se encuentra el que adelantó este diario el 22 de abril de 2020, por el que Soluciones de




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## delhierro (18 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Vale, de las tres chorradas que dices la unica que merece la pena una respuesta es la segunda. No, Abalos es mas profesional, a el le van mas los testaferros panameños con multiples causas de delincuencia económica. Lo unico que tenemos es que Abalos por orden personal suya indico que se diera negocio a una empresa por mas de 50 millones de euros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El unico que dice chorradas ,para defender a un par de chanchullero ladrones eres tu. Y si los peperos en Madrid son muy descarados , juegan en casa y es que ni se molestan en disimular. Saben que luego sus votantes olvidan que roban, claro que para les ayudan los medios que ocultan estas cosas. Esto era publico y notorio y salia en una linea en la ultima pagina hasta ahora.


----------



## Scout.308 (18 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Ayuso ha sacado un comunicado que dice que su hermano cobró 55000 euros *de la empresa* por sus gestiones para conseguir mascaraillas
> 
> No hay caso. el hermano actúa de intermediario de la empresa



¿Tu no ibas de skinhead neonazi?

¿Ahora eres Pepero? 

Pregunto...


----------



## frangelico (18 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Sanidad paga por almacenar un lote de hidrogel más de lo que le costó el producto
> 
> 
> El Ministerio de Sanidad ha gastado 291.108 euros en contratar los servicios de una empresa para que le guarde parte de una remesa de botes de gel
> ...



No está mal. 55000 botes de mierda caben en una habitación un poco grande y te los meten dos tíos. Ese contrato tiene un margen del 90%.


----------



## kenny220 (18 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No está mal. 55000 botes de mierda caben eb una habitación un poco grande y te los meten dos tíos. Ese contrato tiene un margen del 90%.



Y eso con los botes ya aquí. Cuanto habrán costado los botes, los intermediarios, etc, etc. 

Y no hay en Barcelona ni un puto cuartel, GC, u otro sitio propiedad del Estado, para tener eso almacenado y con Guardia armada. 

Por esa pasta compras la nave,


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Le pagó la empresa, no el Ayuntamiento
> 
> No hay caso.
> 
> Casado out



Eso no descartaria la existencia de trafico de influencias, sea por la cuantia que sea.

A mi me hace gracia cuando dice Ayuso que puede entender que la oposicion le acusa de algo, pero que las acusaciones vengan de su propio partido no. Claro, porque ella esta acostumbrada a que en el PP lo del trafico de influencias se considere algo completamente trivial.


----------



## frangelico (18 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Y eso con los botes ya aquí. Cuanto habrán costado los botes, los intermediarios, etc, etc.
> 
> Y no hay en Barcelona ni un puto cuartel, GC, u otro sitio propiedad del Estado, para tener eso almacenado y con Guardia armada.
> 
> Por esa pasta compras la nave,



Es que además son 30m3 de mierda, pon 100 par aque estén holgados. Eso son 100m2 apilando solo hasta 1m y menos si acumulas en altura.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Feb 2022)

¿Se invento la diputada socialista aquello de que el hermanisimo de Ayuso andaba por los hospitales presumiendo de contactos?


----------



## kenny220 (18 Feb 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que además son 30m3 de mierda, pon 100 par aque estén holgados. Eso 100m2 apilando solo hasta 1m.



45 palets. Si un periodico fuera serio, cogía los 45 palets, los ponía juntos y lo que pagamos por almacenarlo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Feb 2022)

Por cierto, no me extrañaria nada que si se empezase a investigar lo de la construccion del Zendal, salieran de ahi carros y carretas.


----------



## nose.nomeconsta (18 Feb 2022)

Si hubiera sido Pablo Iglesias, aunque fuesen 1.000€, estaríais echando espuma por la boca y pidiendo cárcel.

Como es la Ayuso, todo en orden.

Como mola eso de tener principios y valores... a tiempo parcial.


----------



## sada (18 Feb 2022)

@calopez no se pueden unificar estos hilos


----------



## Alpharius (18 Feb 2022)

Lo que es de circo es que la izmierda esté escandalizándose con lo de Ayuso que ni siquiera está imputada, y a la vez no dicen nada de lo de la Colau que sí que está imputada hasta las trancas.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## ischainyn (18 Feb 2022)

no moleste, guarro


----------



## Gotthard (18 Feb 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El unico que dice chorradas ,para defender a un par de chanchullero ladrones eres tu. Y si los peperos en Madrid son muy descarados , juegan en casa y es que ni se molestan en disimular. Saben que luego sus votantes olvidan que roban, claro que para les ayudan los medios que ocultan estas cosas. Esto era publico y notorio y salia en una linea en la ultima paguina hasta ahora.



Hala, desfilando al ignore.... con estos CM del PSOE no no hay forma de hilar un debate.


----------



## Shy (18 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> 55k por "gestiones" y dice que no hay caso.
> LOS COJONES



55000 merkels cobrados por un tío que lleva 26 años dedicándose a vender material sanitario, con agravante de pecado original por ser el hermano de la presidenta de una autonomía.

Miles de comerciales se dedican a vender cosas en España pero a los subnormales como tú esto os da para estar 3 años hablando del tema.

Los 600 (10909 veces 55000) millones ROBADOS (esos sí, robados) por la PSOE en Andalucía, naaah, eso no.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (18 Feb 2022)

Pareces que has salido del Hogar social de Madriz.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (18 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hala, desfilando al ignore.... con estos CM del PSOE no no hay forma de hilar un debate.



Por antigüedad le digo que del hierro no es del psoe. Usted es de XOV? , pues me importa un pepino.


----------



## vanderwilde (18 Feb 2022)

Si se hubiese fusilado al primero que hubiese metido la mano donde no debía, esto no estaría pasando. Se les está dejando hacer lo que quieren.

A mí me sudan los güevos mencionar el fusilamiento para estos canallas. Ellos matan de hambre o por suicidio al que haga falta, sin remordimiento, el fusilamiento ni lo sienten. Eso es lo que no quieren, que se mencione y que se meta la cabeza debajo del ala.

Queipo no se andaba con chiquitas. Hombre o mujer, lo tiraba al suelo de un pellizco, y le metía el cargador entero. Vas a robar al obrero y encima te cachondeas...

Estos ven resucitar al general Queipo, y llegan a las antípodas corriendo. Están crecidos porque saben lo que hay.

Delito? Que me coman el pito. Ya está bien de meterse en el terreno de narcisistas.


----------



## Felson (18 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> 55k por "gestiones" y dice que no hay caso.
> LOS COJONES



Habrá que verlo, pues cualquiera que trabaje a comisión, como desgraciadamente pasa para la gente normal que es muy normal, y, también, desgraciadamente, para la gente que vive de los demás también es muy normal (entiéndase la sarcástica analogía, pero muy y absolutamente habitual... pues un comercial de cualquier empresa, por ejemplo, trabaja a comisión, de la misma manera que un funcionario público cobra una comisión por no mirar o mirar papeles... La comisión, es el mismo nombre, comisión... pero una cosa es trabajo retribuido y lo otro es latrocinio gubernamental robado (incluso robando a los que cobran a comisión, como comerciales de televisión, prensa, empresas manufactureras o a uno que contrates en tu fontanería para traer clientes). También se les llamó viajantes, viajantes de comercio, vendedores, promotores de publicidad... Las páginas de trabajo están llenos de tales puestos (los más demandados)... los que son la primera línea de choque de cualquier empresa, sea pyme o no... Mira a la infanta, Ribera o Saénz de Santamaría..., aunque ello / ellas (sí, ello... entiéndase el sarcasmo), no tendrán que vender nunca a puerta fría cuando no tienes otra cosa en la que basar tus esperanzas de sobrevivir porque los que mandan (sí, ellas / ello... o ellos) no te permiten tener siquiera tener tal oportunidad con las leyes que ponen para ti, pero no para ellos. En cualquier caso... La figura de comisionista o agente comercial está hasta reglada (existe o existía un colegio de agente comerciales)... En fin, que explicar tales cosas, ya de por sí, da pereza en este mundo tan perezoso para la razón, pero tan exigente para lo intrascendente de lo que parte lo absoluto.... (me voy a tomar otra para ver si, por fin, puedo entender a este estúpido mundo... o no, depende de si me lo llevo o... de si me pongo otra más):


----------



## delhierro (18 Feb 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Por antigüedad le digo que del hierro no es del psoe. Usted es de XOV? , pues me importa un pepino.



El fascistoide a la fuga, dice que soy del psoe. Jaja, si es que no tienen dos putas neuronas.


----------



## Escaramuza (18 Feb 2022)

Sois unos huelebragas de Ayuso. Este huele que apesta a corrupción


----------



## Amuncio (18 Feb 2022)

A ver si algún boomer tironucable me saca de la duda.

¿Cómo se puede justificar el gasto de dinero público a través de un contrato a dedo hacia la empresa de tu familiar?

Soy de derechas.

Pero sólo veo un "y tu más" en este hilo.

Ya sabemos que el PSOE lo lleva haciendo desde que entró en el poder, pero a los boomers no os importa mientras no os toquen lo vuestro. La prueba es que Marhuenda está tratando de sacar ahora los contratos de Salvador Illa, algo que llevamos denunciando en este foro año y medio, pero a los boomers no os importa(ba).


----------



## Burbunauta (18 Feb 2022)

Si todos los políticos que tienen algún familiar corrupto tuviesen que ir a la cárcel entonces no habría ningún político en la calle.

Lo que no puede ser es que alguien de derechas por 50k vaya a la cárcel y NADIE de izquierdas ni por 50.000.000k vaya a la cárcel.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (18 Feb 2022)

Huelebragas de Ayuso dice el otro.    Fin del hilo.


----------



## Desencantado (18 Feb 2022)

Y que conste que no la votaría.


----------



## Froco (18 Feb 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> La verdad es que huele a trueque. Apoyo en cyl a cambio de hundir a Ayuso. Y resulta que le hunden a él.
> 
> Lissssssssssto!!!!



Roma no paga a traidores.


----------



## Culozilla (18 Feb 2022)

Augh aughhhh sighh meggggh robaaagghh laggg degggrechaaaggg noggghh meeeghh moggleeegggta. Negcegcito magggh plasgggma.


----------



## keler (18 Feb 2022)

No es tan fácil desgraciadamente. Hay una campaña brutal contra ella. Espero que salga adelante a pesar de todo, aunque es una progrepepera la prefiero al inútil de Génova.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Feb 2022)

Amuncio dijo:


> A ver si algún boomer tironucable me saca de la duda.
> 
> ¿Cómo se puede justificar el gasto de dinero público a través de un contrato a dedo hacia la empresa de tu familiar?
> 
> ...



La empresa no es del hermano de ayuso, es una empresa textil de zaragoza, que contrata al hermano de ayuso, comercial de material sanitario, para que le gestione la compra en china y la exportacion de una partida de 250.000 mascarillas, por lo que cobra un 4 % + gastos (o por ahi). Luego esta empresa una vez asegurada la partida la ponen a la venta

Conseguir mascarillas era lo dificil, porque era la epoca heavy de la pandemia y habia puñaladas por conseguir mascarillas, geles, epis, guantes, respiradores, tests, pero venderlas era lo mas facil, habia miles de demandantes con presupuestos millonarios y ni un 10% del stock para satisfacer la demanda, era solo elegir al mejor postor y si tal ademas pedir una lamida de huevos por parte del comprador.

Y aqui viene el problema: el hermano las ofrece a la comunidad de madrid, la gente de compras de la consejeria de sanidad ve el puto cielo abierto y las compra al que por entonces era un precio razonable (5 euros unidad) en vez de venderlas a alemania o USA a un precio mucho mas alto.... o sin ir mas lejos, a la generalitat valenciana que las pagaba a 8 o al gobierno de cantabria que las pagaba a 7,5. (antes de impuestos).

En todo esto no hubo enriquecimiento ilicito ni un desfalco, porque la CAM pago 1.250.000 por la partida, recibio el pedido a satisfaccion (lo enviaron integro a IFEMA y de alli repartieron) y ahi ya lo que hablara el hermano de ayuso con la empresa privada es asunto suyo. Ayuso ha sacado el contrato de intermediacion del hermano, y son 58.000 pavos que es mas o menos el 4-5%.

Que fue un negocio de puta madre? Pues si, con la pandemia comerciales de farmaceuticas y material sanitario se han forrado el riñon ( y los de las funerarias ) pero ilegal, dificil, muy dificil


----------



## djvan (18 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> La empresa no es del hermano de ayuso, es una empresa textil de zaragoza, que contrata al hermano de ayuso, comercial de material sanitario, para que le gestione la compra en china y la exportacion de una partida de 250.000 mascarillas, por lo que cobra un 4 % + gastos (o por ahi). Luego esta empresa una vez asegurada la partida la ponen a la venta
> 
> Conseguir mascarillas era lo dificil, porque era la epoca heavy de la pandemia y habia puñaladas por conseguir mascarillas, geles, epis, guantes, respiradores, tests, pero venderlas era lo mas facil, habia miles de demandantes con presupuestos millonarios y ni un 10% del stock para satisfacer la demanda, era solo elegir al mejor postor y si tal ademas pedir una lamida de huevos por parte del comprador.
> 
> ...



vamos que encima lo único que hizo es primar las mascarillas a la cam a un 30% por debajo del mercado entre los miles de pretendientes de mascarillas..

y encima le ponen a parir.. este país es un antro de desagradecidos y trepas de mierda, y la buena gente cada vez más hasta los huevos


----------



## Gotthard (18 Feb 2022)

Porque si te presentabas en compras con una partida de mascarillas o cualquier material sanitario en cualquier administracion te las quitaban de las manos y firmaban cualquier precio. Se hacia la compra por el procedimiento de urgencia (y justificadamente), fuera el hermano de ayuso o chuck norris el que apareciera con el material.

¿Recuerdas a los sanitarios usando bolsas de basura y mascaras de buceo del Decathlon para tratar a los enfermos? Pues eso.

Por cierto la orden de que se comprara todo por el procedimiento de urgencia y se suprimiera el concurso publico de ofertas para material sanitario fue orden de Salvador illa y por las atribuciones del Estado de Alarma fue para todas las administraciones del estado. No me parece mal dadas las circunstancias de marzo a junio de 2020. Entre otras cosas porque los pocos que tenian material para ofrecer exigian pago al contado antes de entrega.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (18 Feb 2022)

Políticamente apesta bastante todo el tema del hermanísimo. Y denota bastante gilipollez por parte de Ayuso. Pero penalmente (y salvo que se desmarque algún otro pepero o funcionario que interviniera en el proceso de contratación) sería muy difícil de demostrar lo que dice el artículo 428 del Código Penal, que es el que se refiere al tráfico de influencias:



> El funcionario público o autoridad que influyere en otro funcionario público o autoridad prevaliéndose del ejercicio de las facultades de su cargo o de cualquier otra situación derivada de su relación personal o jerárquica con éste o con otro funcionario o autoridad para conseguir una resolución que le pueda generar directa o indirectamente un beneficio económico para sí o para un tercero, incurrirá en las penas de prisión de seis meses a dos años, multa del tanto al duplo del beneficio perseguido u obtenido e inhabilitación especial para empleo o cargo público y para el ejercicio del derecho de sufragio pasivo por tiempo de cinco a nueve años. Si obtuviere el beneficio perseguido, estas penas se impondrán en su mitad superior.



Casi que es más fácil probar los chanchullos de Casado empujándose la LOPD u ordenando el espionaje a Ayuso y su entorno. Que le pregunten a la cúpula del BBVA en qué acaban estas cosas.

Quién sabe, tal vez los dos acaben en el banquillo. En cualquier caso, es mejor que la enésima serie de mierda de Netflix.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (18 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>


----------



## Xanna (18 Feb 2022)

vaya, vaya

ni fueron especialmente baratas las mascarillas (todo lo contrario)...

*Precios adquisición mascarillas FFP2*
*Ayuntamiento de Madrid *25/03/2020 6,24 euros
25/03/2020 5,00
04/05/2020 4,10

*Ayuntamiento de Barcelona *26/03/2020 2,50 euros
23/04/2020 3,50
05/05/2020 3,25

*Ayuntamiento de Sevilla *08/04/2020 4 euros

*Ayuntamiento de Zaragoza *23/03/2020 1,60 euros
El Ayuntamiento de Madrid compró en 2020 mascarillas a 6,24 euros mientras el de Zaragoza lo hizo a 1,60 - Libertad Digital


... y además de los 55.000 euros de "gestión" , hay tres pagos más de Priviet Sportive a Tomas Ayuso que estan sin justificar (el resto de las comisiones que sumarian los 280.000 euros de "premio" por conseguir el contrato con la CAM).
Ayuso limita a 55.850 € lo que cobró su hermano por las mascarillas y admite 3 facturas "privadas" más (elespanol.com)


----------



## El gostoso (18 Feb 2022)

Shy dijo:


> 55000 merkels cobrados por un tío que lleva 26 años dedicándose a vender material sanitario, con agravante de pecado original por ser el hermano de la presidenta de una autonomía.
> 
> Miles de comerciales se dedican a vender cosas en España pero a los subnormales como tú esto os da para estar 3 años hablando del tema.
> 
> Los 600 (10909 veces 55000) millones ROBADOS (esos sí, robados) por la PSOE en Andalucía, naaah, eso no.



Tenéis razón ambos


----------



## Xanna (18 Feb 2022)

Isabel Ayuso iba al 50% con el hermano??


----------



## Xanna (18 Feb 2022)

Está claro que el amigo de la infancia de Isabel y Tomas Ayuso que firmó el contarto con la CAM lo hizo a modo de testaferro.


----------



## Amuncio (18 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> La empresa no es del hermano de ayuso, es una empresa textil de zaragoza, que contrata al hermano de ayuso, comercial de material sanitario, para que le gestione la compra en china y la exportacion de una partida de 250.000 mascarillas, por lo que cobra un 4 % + gastos (o por ahi). Luego esta empresa una vez asegurada la partida la ponen a la venta
> 
> Conseguir mascarillas era lo dificil, porque era la epoca heavy de la pandemia y habia puñaladas por conseguir mascarillas, geles, epis, guantes, respiradores, tests, pero venderlas era lo mas facil, habia miles de demandantes con presupuestos millonarios y ni un 10% del stock para satisfacer la demanda, era solo elegir al mejor postor y si tal ademas pedir una lamida de huevos por parte del comprador.
> 
> ...



Pero que me suda la polla lo lícito y legítimo que sea el contrato. Los políticos yankis no pueden invertir en bolsa, ¿Lo entiendes? No sólo es por el hecho de evitar que legislen para favorecer sus inversiones si no también el hecho de evitar que inviertan usando información que la población general no tiene.

Es una cuestión de luchar contra la corrupción. En ningún caso debe estar permitido que un familiar de un político reciba dinero público directa o indirectamente gracias a ese político. Me la suda todo, no debería estar permitido. Jodidos boomers que os creéis más listos que el hambre.

Espero y deseo que con VOX se acaben todas estas putas mierdas (ya sé que no, porque el R78 está podrido, nada bueno puede salir de una fruta podrida)



Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Políticamente apesta bastante todo el tema del hermanísimo. Y denota bastante gilipollez por parte de Ayuso. Pero penalmente (y salvo que se desmarque algún otro pepero o funcionario que interviniera en el proceso de contratación) sería muy difícil de demostrar lo que dice el artículo 428 del Código Penal, que es el que se refiere al tráfico de influencias:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisamente por eso, porque es tan difícil de probar, o imposible diría yo, es por lo que debería estar prohibido de raíz.


----------



## Xanna (18 Feb 2022)

Que asco de ayusitos, embolsándose cientos de miles de euros desde el poder en medio de una tragedia humana.

Vomitivo.


----------



## Xanna (18 Feb 2022)

La administración española es la más corrupta de Europa y el PP se lleva la palma -- y el PP de Madrid es medalla de oro.


----------



## Meñakoz (18 Feb 2022)

Estos dos van a terminar achicharrados, tiempo al tiempo, el más acertado en sus declaraciones ha sido Núñez Feijoo


----------



## Antiparticula (18 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Sanidad paga por almacenar un lote de hidrogel más de lo que le costó el producto
> 
> 
> El Ministerio de Sanidad ha gastado 291.108 euros en contratar los servicios de una empresa para que le guarde parte de una remesa de botes de gel
> ...



Hay que salvar vidas.
Cueste lo que cueste.
Ya sean millones de euros o supresión de derechos y libertades fundamentales.
Y lo aplaudimos a las ocho.
Ahora no vengamos con lamentaciones.


----------



## furia porcina (18 Feb 2022)

Eso díselo a los sanitarios que tenían que hacerse EPI con bolsas de basura porqué todo el material se lo quedaban otros países y aquí nadie era capaz de conseguirlos. Igual no era tan fácil.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Feb 2022)

Amuncio dijo:


> Pero que me suda la polla lo lícito y legítimo que sea el contrato. Los políticos yankis no pueden invertir en bolsa, ¿Lo entiendes? No sólo es por el hecho de evitar que legislen para favorecer sus inversiones si no también el hecho de evitar que inviertan usando información que la población general no tiene.
> 
> Es una cuestión de luchar contra la corrupción. En ningún caso debe estar permitido que un familiar de un político reciba dinero público directa o indirectamente gracias a ese político. Me la suda todo, no debería estar permitido. Jodidos boomers que os creéis más listos que el hambre.
> 
> Espero y deseo que con VOX se acaben todas estas putas mierdas (ya sé que no, porque el R78 está podrido, nada bueno puede salir de una fruta podrida)



Y que coño tiene que ver el culo con las temporas. La empresa hace una oferta, el funcionario, el interventor y todo el mundo dice que ok. ¿Ha habido una orden de Ayuso para aceptar la oferta? NO. A tomar por culo, no hay ilegalidad ninguna.

De lo que te quejas es de estetica, la etica va por otro lado y la ley por otro totalmente distinto.

El hermano de ayuso lleva haciendo contratos con la CAM desde antes que Ayuso fuera la becaria de Esperanza Aguirre.

Y sobre los politicos yankis no se, pero vente por Bruselas que lo vas a FLIPAR. ¿Que mas da que no puedan tener participaciones empresariales si viene un lobbista y le endilga un Aston Martin para su hijo a cambio de que meta una modificacioncita de nada en una directiva que a una multinacional le viene de puta madre?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Isabel Ayuso iba al 50% con el hermano??



seguramente, ya ve usted se juega la carrera política por 20tantosmil euros. ahora podrá comprarse el fiat 500 con el que siempre soñó


----------



## Xanna (18 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> seguramente, ya ve usted se juega la carrera política por 20tantosmil euros. ahora podrá comprarse el fiat 500 con el que siempre soñó



pos si, la pobre nunca tuvo muchas luces.

PS
son 280.000 euros de comision. Fue un pago de 55.000 euros + 3 pagos posteriores que estan por justificar. Vete sumando.

ademas de otro contrato de mas de 100.000 euros (esta vez sin testaferro), dividido en cinco contratos separados para eludir el reglamento de licitaciones)...

y alguno mas que lo mismo esta por salir


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> pos si, la pobre nunca tuvo muchas luces
> 
> PS
> son 280.000 euros de comision. Fueron 55.000 euros + 3 pagos posteriores. Vete sumando.
> ...



dais por supuesto que el resto de pagos de la empresa son comisiones por contratos de la cam (qué no sé eh) y son pagos de una empresa a un profesional por servicios... ¿miramos cuantos pagos reciben otros que pian mucho por las televisiones de empresas y en concepto de que?


----------



## Xanna (18 Feb 2022)

Todo queda en familia, Isable, el hermano y el amigio de la infancia.


----------



## Amuncio (18 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y que coño tiene que ver el culo con las temporas. La empresa hace una oferta, el funcionario, el interventor y todo el mundo dice que ok. ¿Ha habido una orden de Ayuso para aceptar la oferta? NO. A tomar por culo, no hay ilegalidad ninguna.
> 
> De lo que te quejas es de estetica, la etica va por otro lado y la ley por otro totalmente distinto.
> 
> ...



Te lo repito, es imposible probar la intencionalidad. Y como es imposible debería estar prohibido. Si es que no hay más que eso.

Si me apuras es que debería estar prohibido dar contratos públicos a dedo bajo ningún concepto, me la suda la pandemia. Todo debería ser público y auditable, si el proceso es muy lento entonces que lo digitalicen y lo agilicen para las situaciones en las que se requiera rapidez.

Puto asco de país. Y esta puta mierda de bomba de humo me la suda también, el Fraudillo debe estar partiéndose el culo mientras Illa se gastaba 250 millones en empresas pantalla de su pueblo.


----------



## Ds_84 (18 Feb 2022)

rojos persiguiendo a empresas privadas que pagan comisiones con SU dinero.

perry nice....pais de subnormales.

han heco un copy paste del caso del Campechano, cuyo caso ha sido archivado por una "republica bananera" como Suiza


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Feb 2022)

Amuncio dijo:


> Te lo repito, es imposible probar la intencionalidad. Y como es imposible debería estar prohibido. Si es que no hay más que eso.
> 
> Si me apuras es que debería estar prohibido dar contratos públicos a dedo bajo ningún concepto, me la suda la pandemia. Todo debería ser público y auditable, si el proceso es muy lento entonces que lo digitalicen y lo agilicen para las situaciones en las que se requiera rapidez.
> 
> Puto asco de país. Y esta puta mierda de bomba de humo me la suda también, el Fraudillo debe estar partiéndose el culo mientras Illa se gastaba 250 millones en empresas pantalla.



podrian hacer un ebay con subastas a la baja para contratos pequeños. las empresas se apuntan con los requisitos necesarios y luego la administracionva sacando ofertas por las quee pujan las empresas. el que la de mas barata gana y se la lleva.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Feb 2022)

Amuncio dijo:


> Te lo repito, es imposible probar la intencionalidad. Y como es imposible debería estar prohibido. Si es que no hay más que eso.
> 
> Si me apuras es que debería estar prohibido dar contratos públicos a dedo bajo ningún concepto, me la suda la pandemia. Todo debería ser público y auditable, si el proceso es muy lento entonces que lo digitalicen y lo agilicen para las situaciones en las que se requiera rapidez.
> 
> Puto asco de país. Y esta puta mierda de bomba de humo me la suda también, el Fraudillo debe estar partiéndose el culo mientras Illa se gastaba 250 millones en empresas pantalla de su pueblo.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Me has convencido ( en serio ).

Y como premio y para disfrute del floro en general, aqui tienen ustedes cuanto nos hemos dejado en mascarillas con lo de la pande-mia. Tomese con moderación, puede ser indigesto e indignante.









De 25 céntimos a 8 euros por una mascarilla, la guerra de precios que se saldó con millones de euros para los intermediarios


El Ministerio de Sanidad llegó a pagar más de seis euros por cada bastoncillo con tubo para hacer pruebas PCR. Las comunidades autónomas y los ayuntamientos tampoco se libraron de la escalada de precios: se llegaron a desembolsar, por ejemplo, más de cien euros por una garrafa de cinco litros de...




civio.es





No tiene desperdicio el articulo hoyga.


----------



## djvan (18 Feb 2022)

Porque era la más barata y la que tenía mascarillas..


----------



## Amuncio (18 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> podrian hacer un ebay con subastas a la baja para contratos pequeños. las empresas se apuntan con los requisitos necesarios y luego la administracionva sacando ofertas por las quee pujan las empresas. el que la de mas barata gana y se la lleva.



A este gobierno se le llena la boca con la transición verde y digital pero eso que propones es absoluta ciencia ficción. No lo verán mis ojos.


----------



## frangelico (18 Feb 2022)

Amuncio dijo:


> Te lo repito, es imposible probar la intencionalidad. Y como es imposible debería estar prohibido. Si es que no hay más que eso.
> 
> Si me apuras es que debería estar prohibido dar contratos públicos a dedo bajo ningún concepto, me la suda la pandemia. Todo debería ser público y auditable, si el proceso es muy lento entonces que lo digitalicen y lo agilicen para las situaciones en las que se requiera rapidez.
> 
> Puto asco de país. Y esta puta mierda de bomba de humo me la suda también, el Fraudillo debe estar partiéndose el culo mientras Illa se gastaba 250 millones en empresas pantalla de su pueblo.



Lo de Illa, por cierto, la AEAT podría hacerlo público y ahí no hay filtraciones. Esa sociedad pertenece a alguien a quien es posible identificar


----------



## Xanna (18 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> dais por supuesto que el resto de pagos de la empresa son comisiones por contratos de la cam (qué no sé eh) y son pagos de una empresa a un profesional por servicios... ¿miramos cuantos pagos reciben otros que pian mucho por las televisiones de empresas y en concepto de que?



jajajaj

Los Ayuso (permíteme la licencia pero doy por hecho que Isabel y su hermano Tomás iban a medias, ella no se va a molestar si no hay beneficio personal) enviaron 4 facturas al testaferro familiar (el amigo de la infancia de Avila que firmó el contrato con la CAM como "Priviet Sportive") una vez entregadas las mascarillas.

ehem ehem


----------



## Xanna (18 Feb 2022)

En un país normal , la ayuso no volvia a asomar su jeta en publico durante una larga temporada. Y por supuesto, adios carrera politica.

pero spain is different


----------



## Xanna (18 Feb 2022)

aves carroñeras.

la gente muriéndose y los ayuso llevándoselo calentito desde los privilegios del poder.

si el hermanisimo tenía un contacto en China haberselo facilitado gratis a la CAM hombrepordios. Que clama al cielo lo que hicieron entre los dos ayusos y el amigo de la infancia.

vomitivo se queda corto.


----------



## Amuncio (18 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> aves carroñeras.
> 
> la gente muriéndose y los ayuso llevándoselo calentito desde los privilegios del poder.



¿Por qué focalizas tu odio en "Los Ayuso"?

César Vidal lo lleva explicando años. Uno de los mecanismos del poder para expoliar a la población española históricamente han sido los contratos a dedo.

Lo hacen todos los políticos, es uno de los motivos por los que el R78 está podrido. Absolutamente todos los políticos han utilizado la pandemia para hacerse literalmente millonarios, todo ese dinero público gastado en mascarillas, epis, geles, etc, está a buen recaudo en testaferros y familiares. Todos se lo han llevado caliente.

¿Tu hooliganismo político te impide criticar a los tuyos?


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Pero la fachipandi de Burbuja no erais de VOX?, ¿qué hacéis defendiendo a una pepera choriza?



Vamos a ver que pareces tonto esa pepera tiene comunicacion con los voxeros, no con lerdos como vosotros. Que tienes pinta de peperro progre maricon a mi no me engañas. Encima de risa su hermano 26 años en historias con la sanidad pero los progues de mierda dicen que como su hermana ahora es presidenta que se pire su hermano DE MADRID si quiere seguir con sus negocios, de verguenza ajena.


----------



## Xanna (18 Feb 2022)

Amuncio dijo:


> ¿Por qué focalizas tu odio en "Los Ayuso"?
> 
> César Vidal lo lleva explicando años. Uno de los mecanismos del poder para expoliar a la población española históricamente han sido los contratos a dedo.
> 
> ...



arfonso guerra y su hermanito muuuuuuuucho asco tambien.

por no hablar del emerito & family.

y qué decir de franco, revendiendo el cafe que mandó Brasil en concepto ayuda humanitaria.

o Lerroux y su hermanito, otros comisionistas notables.

la administracion española está podrida, antes ya del R78. España es un pais que venera a los corruptos.

pero este es el hilo de "Los Ayuso" y de los ayuso he entrado a hablar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## stuka (18 Feb 2022)

No he leído nada ni lo necesito.

No tenéis ni puta idea de la vida. La calienta pollas va a seguir adelante...si no es con el Partido Putrefacto lo hará con uno nuevo formado por grillos...


Y LOS ESPAÑORDOS LA VOTARÁN.


----------



## delhierro (19 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Isabel Ayuso iba al 50% con el hermano??



NO. 75% a 25% para Ayuso, la familia es importante pero el negocio es el negocio.


----------



## capitán Haddoc (19 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Aprende matemáticas, puto retrasado mental



Saca un contrato de 200 mil y pico mascarillas para la plandemia en 2020 cateto


----------



## oretano (19 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> aves carroñeras.
> 
> la gente muriéndose y los ayuso llevándoselo calentito desde los privilegios del poder.
> 
> ...



gratis dice, y eso ¿por qué?, pudiendo vender esas mascarillas a Cataluña, Bilbao, Francia o Italia, que todos andaban loscos buscando mascarillas esos días.

¿Tú de que comes?, ¿eres rico de familia, o estás amorrado a la teta del Estado?


----------



## delhierro (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## OBDC (19 Feb 2022)

Y que te lo impide?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

oretano dijo:


> gratis dice, y eso ¿por qué?, pudiendo vender esas mascarillas a Cataluña, Bilbao, Francia o Italia, que todos andaban loscos buscando mascarillas esos días.
> 
> ¿Tú de que comes?, ¿eres rico de familia, o estás amorrado a la teta del Estado?



Se estaba muriendo la gente, si tu hermana es la jefa de la CAM y sabes de alguien que vende mascarillas le mandas un mail con el contacto.


----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

uuuys con mamá ayuso también hubo negocio

La Consejería de Sanidad de Ayuso adjudicó un contrato de 925.000 euros a un socio de la madre de la presidenta | Público (publico.es)


----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

que vergüenza, marededeu

deberia meterse debajo de una mesa una temporada larga.


----------



## delhierro (19 Feb 2022)

ojo que la imagen no esta manipulada. Joder que jeta tienen.


----------



## loveisintheair (19 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Se invento la diputada socialista aquello de que el hermanisimo de Ayuso andaba por los hospitales presumiendo de contactos?



Hombre, si eres comercial de productos sanitarios, no es que "presumas" de tus contactos, es que hablar de ello forma parte


Amuncio dijo:


> A ver si algún boomer tironucable me saca de la duda.
> 
> ¿Cómo se puede justificar el gasto de dinero público a través de un contrato a dedo hacia la empresa de tu familiar?
> 
> ...



No es la empresa de un familiar. Puedo equivocarme, pero lo que yo he entendido es que el hermano consiguió las mascarillas del proveedor chino para la empresa que después se las vendió a la CM.
Y estamos hablando de mascarillas en una pandemia, no de pintura para semáforos: en aquella época, todos los gobiernos del mundo buscaban mascarillas debajo de las piedras. De hecho, creo recordar que Madrid fue de las primeras en recibir mascarillas. Lo mismo se debió a la gestión del hermano de Ayuso, que según parece lleva 26 años dedicándose a este sector.

E insisto: para mí la clave es el momento en el que se produjo, en una emergencia en la que nadie conseguía mascarillas.


----------



## loveisintheair (19 Feb 2022)

Porque tenía mascarillas. Ninguna empresa tenía mascarillas entonces. ¿Tú no has estado aquí los dos últimos años?


----------



## oretano (19 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Se estaba muriendo la gente, si tu hermana es la jefa de la CAM y sabes de alguien que vende mascarillas le mandas un mail con el contacto.



Tienes 14 ó 15 años, ¿verdad?


----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

oretano dijo:


> Tienes 14 ó 15 años, ¿verdad?





Si tienes un familiar que es alto cargo NO HACES NEGOCIOS en su negociado. O le das el contacto gratis o haces negocios en cualquier otro negociado que no sea el de tu pariente. De 1º de Sentido Común (se nace con el o n'a que hacer, ni con 14 años ni con 41).

¿No estaban mega-demandadas las mascarillas y se las quitaban de las manos? Por qué necesitó entonces Tomás vendérselas a la CAM pudiendo venderselas a cualquier otra Comunidad Autónoma??

ah, que esto no va de "contactos" en China sino de contactos en la CAM. Acabaramos.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (19 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



El inicio del comunicado de la Ayuso, bien podría haberlo firmado en su día, el hermano de Juan Guerra, un tío que se llamaba _Arfonso_.


----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

en esas mismas fechas, los ayuntamientos de sevilla, barcelona, zaragoza compraron mascarillas a precios de entre 1,60 y 4 euros, de modo que el precio que ofertó Tomás Ayuso a su hermana Isabel no era especialmente interesante y además se vio encarecido por unas comisiones de casi 300.000 euros.

a 6 euros la mascarilla, el negocio no lo hicieron los sufridos contribuyentes madrileños sino la famila Ayuso.

los madrileños queremos ver las CUATRO facturas de Tomás, no solo la de 55.000 euros.


----------



## TheYellowKing (19 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> en esas mismas fechas, los ayuntamientos de sevilla, barcelona, zaragoza compraron mascarillas a precios de entre 1,60 y 4 euros, de modo que el precio que ofertó Tomás Ayuso a su hermana Isabel no era especialmente interesante y además se vio encarecido por unas comisiones de casi 300.000 euros.
> 
> a 6 euros la mascarilla, el negocio no lo hicieron los sufridos contribuyentes madrileños sino la famila Ayuso.
> 
> los madrileños queremos ver las CUATRO facturas de Tomás, no solo la de 55.000 euros.



Qué tipos de mascarillas fueron compradas a 1,60 y en qué fecha? Hablar sin demostrar nada no vale de nada.


----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

TheYellowKing dijo:


> Qué tipos de mascarillas fueron compradas a 1,60 y en qué fecha? Hablar sin demostrar nada no vale de nada.



#234


----------



## TheYellowKing (19 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> #234



No indica en ningún momento que sean las mismas mascarillas las de 1,60 que las de 4. 

Cuando se omite la información tiendo a darme cuenta de que me quieren engañar. 

"obre todo durante los primeros meses de la pandemia: *mascarillas quirúrgicas, mascarillas FFP2 y KN95, gel hidroalcohólico o guantes de nitrilo*. En el siguiente listado se observa claramente la diferencia de precio de las mascarillas durante los meses de marzo y abril entre algunos ayuntamientos. "


----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

TheYellowKing dijo:


> No indica en ningún momento que sean las mismas mascarillas las de 1,60 que las de 4.
> 
> Cuando se omite la información tiendo a darme cuenta de que me quieren engañar.
> 
> "obre todo durante los primeros meses de la pandemia: *mascarillas quirúrgicas, mascarillas FFP2 y KN95, gel hidroalcohólico o guantes de nitrilo*. En el siguiente listado se observa claramente la diferencia de precio de las mascarillas durante los meses de marzo y abril entre algunos ayuntamientos. "



Indica que son FFP2. Te hago un copia y pega. Fijate en la negrita XL ok? Si tienes dudas pinchas el enlace mas abajo. Y si sigues pensando que Libertad Digital te quiere engañar siemore puedes consultar el informe del Tribunal de Cuentas en su web. De nada.

*Precios adquisición mascarillas FFP2

Ayuntamiento de Madrid *25/03/2020 6,24 euros
25/03/2020 5,00
04/05/2020 4,10

*Ayuntamiento de Barcelona *26/03/2020 2,50 euros
23/04/2020 3,50
05/05/2020 3,25

*Ayuntamiento de Sevilla *08/04/2020 4 euros

*Ayuntamiento de Zaragoza *23/03/2020 1,60 euros

*El Ayuntamiento de Madrid compró en 2020 mascarillas a 6,24 euros mientras el de Zaragoza lo hizo a 1,60 - Libertad Digital*


----------



## TheYellowKing (19 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Indica que son FFP2. Te hago un copia y pega. Fijate en la negrita XL ok? Si tienes dudas pinchas el enlace mas abajo. Y si sigues pensando que Libertad Digital te quiere engañar siemore puedes consultar el informe del Tribunal de Cuentas en su web. De nada.
> 
> *Precios adquisición mascarillas FFP2
> 
> ...



Dime por favor, cual de las adquisciones publicas fueron FFP2 y cómo lo saben libertad digital si no lo indica la pagina web del propio ayuntamiento de zaragoza. Porque claro, si es una de las adquisiciones donde no se diferencia guantes de mascarillas o es una de las multiples compras que tienen de valor bajo a una farmacia, pues a engañar a otros. Que de métricas de compras torticeras sé bastante.

De día 23 sólo tienes una factura que sea reseñable de 40.000 euros, el resto es mandar a la charo de turno a comprar a la ferreteria.

DE NADA.



Registro de Facturas. covid. Ayuntamiento de Zaragoza


----------



## El Moñas (19 Feb 2022)

Rojetes, en este primer contrato (ya veremos los demás), toda la información que hay es la documentación del portal de transparencia de la propia CAM, unos SMS anónimos (ni para tomar por el c. vale esto) y la propia factura que ha presentado Ayuso donde resulta que su hermano cobró por la compra en china y no por la venta a la CAM.

Recorrido mediático, pues repitiendo mentiras todo el que puedan.
Recorrido judicial.- NULO

Veremos el resto de casos por donde van.


Ah se me olvidaba, falta la información del "Mafias" de Casado que dice disponer de unos datos bancarios y tributarios del hermano.

*PUBLICALOS CASADO, QUE LOS QUEREMOS VER*


----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

TheYellowKing dijo:


> Dime por favor, cual de las adquisciones publicas fueron FFP2 y cómo lo saben libertad digital si no lo indica la pagina web del propio ayuntamiento de zaragoza. Porque claro, si es una de las adquisiciones donde no se diferencia guantes de mascarillas o es una de las multiples compras que tienen de valor bajo a una farmacia, pues a engañar a otros. Que de métricas de compras torticeras sé bastante.
> 
> De día 23 sólo tienes una factura que sea reseñable de 40.000 euros, el resto es mandar a la charo de turno a comprar a la ferreteria.
> 
> ...




FISCALIZACIÓN DE LAS CONTRATACIONES DESARROLLADAS POR LAS ENTIDADES LOCALES EN RELACIÓN CON LAS INVERSIONES FINANCIADAS POR EL FONDO ESTATAL DE INVERSIÓN LOCAL CREADO POR REAL (tcu.es)


----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

Ya te he explicado que es un informe del Tribunal de Cuentas.
Si no te sabes manejar con la documentacion haz un cursillo o algo.


----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

precio medio de las mascarillas FFP2 en marzo-abril de 2020: *3 - 4 euros*

precio "especial" de Tomás Ayuso para la CAM: *6 euros*

_el precio de Tomás incluye una comisión de casi 300.000 euros que cobró mediante cuatro facturas separadas remitidas al testaferro (el amigo de la infancia de los hmnos ayuso que firmó el contrato para evitar que el apellido ayuso saliera en los papeles) y de las que Isabel Ayuso solo ha rendido cuentas al público de una de ellas por valor de 55.000 euros porque las demas facturas son "privadas" jo jo jo._


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Feb 2022)

Es de una hipocresía que provoca arcadas. Todos los partidos ofrecen estos pelotazos a familiares de los políticos para tenerlos agarrados de los huevos luego .


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> pues creo que en eso te equivocas
> 
> la psoe, mas madrid y mugremos han puesto hace unas pocas horas una denuncia. Ellos piensan que si es delito



Eso lo tendrá que decidir un juez. Será entonces cuando esos rojos queden en ridículo.

Claro que siempre les queda el comodín de contestar "ahhhh claro, es que los jueces son todos de derechas en este país".

Caso cerrado.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Feb 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> El problema de espanya no es la corrupcion, es la tolerancia a la corrupcion que tenemos en en espanya los contribuyentes, para dar de comer a parte es la comunidad de Madrid, que sigue votando pp eleccion tras eleccion, despues de lo de ignacio gonzalez y ahora esto.
> 
> es increible como los argumentos se repiten, pujol dijo que su cuenta en andorra era una herencia por si la politica no le iba bien, el emerito tenia dos trust de 15 millones de euros por si habia un golpe de estado en espanya…
> 
> ...



Es verdad, hay mucha tolerancia a la corrupción.

Fíjate con todo lo que ha robado el PSOE y sigue siendo el partido más votado. ¡¡¡¡Cuanto borrego que le gusta que le roben!!!!

Tienes toda la razón. Y PODEMOS que no ha tenido tanto acceso al poder, cuantitativamente no ha robado tanto pero proporcionalmente a su cuota de poder diría que ha robado incluso MÁS en proporción. ¡¡¡¡Y sigue teniendo todo un séquito de borregos votontos!!!! Pues eso que te doy toda la razón, la gente erre que erre a votar a su partido aunque les roben y meen en la carita.


----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Es de una hipocresía que provoca arcadas. Todos los partidos ofrecen estos pelotazos a familiares de los políticos para tenerlos agarrados de los huevos luego .



si no quieres que te agarren por los huevos rechazas la oferta.

la ayuso accedió y luego se puso chula.

nunca ha tenido muchas luces la pobre.


----------



## xicomalo (19 Feb 2022)

Pagascal llorando que se le jode su querido PP jajaajajaja


----------



## Nico (19 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Pagascal llorando que se le jode su querido PP jajaajajaja



Tú no quieres a España xicomalo ?
Quieres que le vaya mal ?
Disfrutas ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Feb 2022)

Se ordenó decapitar a Ayuso por pretender fomentar la natalidad .


Díaz Ayuso presenta la Estrategia de Natalidad: “Encabezamos el plan más ambicioso de Europa y es la base del Madrid libre y próspero del futuro” la Comunidad de Madrid comienza con un grupo de 80 medidas que se acompañan de una inversión superior a los 4.800 millones de euros para los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (19 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Pagascal llorando que se le jode su querido PP jajaajajaja



PODEGUARRO! A callar, lávate y despiojate, que tienes liendres hasta en el póster del chepas de tu habitación.


----------



## Esflinter (19 Feb 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> PODEGUARRO! A callar, lávate y despiojate, que tienes liendres hasta en el póster del chepas de tu habitación.



Que tipejo mas básico y tóxico.


----------



## Saturno (19 Feb 2022)

Tener acceso a datos fiscales y bancarios,y referirse a ellos públicamente es delito.


----------



## Saturno (19 Feb 2022)

La agencia de protección de datos,ya prepara una super querella.


----------



## Saturno (19 Feb 2022)

La ley es pa los pringaos


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (19 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Que tipejo mas básico y tóxico.



Así me agradeceis los mugremitas que me preocupe por vuestra higiene?


----------



## macchiato (19 Feb 2022)

Ayer escuchaba la radio y decían que la acusación era haber cobrado 285k pero que en realidad, la cuantía eran de 55k por "gestiones". Si ascendía a 55k, no había turbiedad en el asunto. Todo coherente...


----------



## Pat Garrett (19 Feb 2022)

Creo que todo se reduce a que alguien ha cobrado una comisión por realizar un trabajo, y esa comisión no ha sido para los socialistas...


----------



## Pollepolle (19 Feb 2022)

Ya han echado a la culogorda?? Me aburroooo


----------



## pepeleches (19 Feb 2022)

Plavi dijo:


> No será ilegal.
> Será la comisión normal (nada desproporcionada por otro lado) de un trabajador Comercial del sector sanitario (los variables de un comercial son precisamente las comisiones).
> 
> Pero no es ético, no es moral, cuando es la hermana la máxima responsable de la "empresa" (La comunidad de Madrid) quien paga a la empresa suministradora . En politica, no solo hay serlo , también hay que parecerlo (como cierto refran....)



Creo que se nos olvida el contexto. 

Estamos hablando de una época donde no había mascarillas por ningún lado. Donde en los hospitales se hacían sus mascarillas caseras, no se sabía casi nada del virus y era prácticamente imposible comprarlas. 

En caso de que el contrato (como parece...) sea legal y la comisión sea proporcionada, plantéate: ¿sería ético no comprar mascarillas cuando hacen tanta falta y pueden salvar vidas por el hecho de que exista esa relación?

Creo que sacamos los pies del tiesto de una forma brutal. Porque eliminamos el contexto, la urgencia y la necesidad que había en ese momento. Es más, me jugaría algo (seamos lógicos coño!) a que el hermano de Ayuso en la casa de putas que era el mundo en esos momentos hubiera podido colocar esas mascarillas en cualquier otra comunidad o cualquier otro país y llevarse una comisión mucho mayor, y que seguro que en el hecho de llevarlas a Madrid hubo algo de 'lealtad' por estar su hermana. 

Porque era un momento en que se pagaba la cantidad que quisieras. Si tenía acceso a esas mascarillas, las puede 'subastar' y entonces sí llevarse esos 300.000€.


----------



## KokobongerPanzer (19 Feb 2022)

Ayer en la 1 cadena TVECharil un debate. Diciendo el moderador, que no moderada sino que dirigía el linchamiento, que era una ilegalidad que hubieran cobrado el IVA por las mascarillas cuando analizaban la factura de la empresa.
En serio??? pues no era La Menestra Montero la que dio una rueda de prensa diciendo que la UE obligaba a aplicar el IVA a las mascarillas??? 
Y pagamos todos religiosamente el puto IVA cuando las compramos... 
Aaaaaah.. es que es Ayuso, claro. Y así todo.
Es un linchamiento de todos contra Ayuso.
Por cierto, huele que apesta a que el Narciso se la ha metido doblada al Casado y al Teodoro pasando información desde la AEAT y ellos han picado como tontos.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Creo que se nos olvida el contexto.
> 
> Estamos hablando de una época donde no había mascarillas por ningún lado. Donde en los hospitales se hacían sus mascarillas caseras, no se sabía casi nada del virus y era prácticamente imposible comprarlas.
> 
> ...



*La Consejería de Sanidad de Ayuso adjudicó un contrato de 925.000 euros a un socio de la madre de la presidenta*
*El contrato para la dotación de 25 respiradores fue adjudicado por la tramitación de emergencia el pasado 10 de enero. El administrador único de la empresa Prhoinsa, S.A. es socio, según datos del Registro Mercantil, en varias sociedades participadas por Isabel Ayuso Puente.*
Otra sacada de pies del tiesto, la familia es lo mas importante para el peperrismo!


----------



## pepeleches (19 Feb 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> *La Consejería de Sanidad de Ayuso adjudicó un contrato de 925.000 euros a un socio de la madre de la presidenta*
> *El contrato para la dotación de 25 respiradores fue adjudicado por la tramitación de emergencia el pasado 10 de enero. El administrador único de la empresa Prhoinsa, S.A. es socio, según datos del Registro Mercantil, en varias sociedades participadas por Isabel Ayuso Puente.*
> Otra sacada de pies del tiesto, la familia es lo mas importante para el peperrismo!



Pues anda que tú!

Yo he contestado, y creo que de forma coherente, a quien hablaba de falta de ética. Cuando el caso y el contexto, por pura lógica, hacen pensar que era justo al revés. 

Y lo que tú me pones ni sé de que hablas, ni qué relación tiene con lo que digo. Yo he hablado únicamente de ese caso, que obviamente conozco por todo lo que ha salido en la prensa, no de otros reales o supuestos. Ni estoy defendiendo al PP ni estoy hablando de corrupción en general, estoy hablando de ese punto en concreto.


----------



## Pollepolle (19 Feb 2022)

KokobongerPanzer dijo:


> Ayer en la 1 cadena TVECharil un debate. Diciendo el moderador, que no moderada sino que dirigía el linchamiento, que era una ilegalidad que hubieran cobrado el IVA por las mascarillas cuando analizaban la factura de la empresa.
> En serio??? pues no era La Menestra Montero la que dio una rueda de prensa diciendo que la UE obligaba a aplicar el IVA a las mascarillas???
> Y pagamos todos religiosamente el puto IVA cuando las compramos...
> Aaaaaah.. es que es Ayuso, claro. Y así todo.
> ...



En Resumen, que eres muy subnormal y te gusta que los peperos te roben como a un tonto... Jajajajajjaja

Los de vox al menos se averguenzan de haber sido peperos, pero es que los que quedais eatais tan a gusto que se os meen y caguen en la boca la mafia gurteliana.


----------



## Pollepolle (19 Feb 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> *La Consejería de Sanidad de Ayuso adjudicó un contrato de 925.000 euros a un socio de la madre de la presidenta*
> *El contrato para la dotación de 25 respiradores fue adjudicado por la tramitación de emergencia el pasado 10 de enero. El administrador único de la empresa Prhoinsa, S.A. es socio, según datos del Registro Mercantil, en varias sociedades participadas por Isabel Ayuso Puente.*
> Otra sacada de pies del tiesto, la familia es lo mas importante para el peperrismo!



Como trincaron los perros en plena plandemia. Ya lo dicen muchos gurus y charlatanes emprendemierdas, que CRISIS es OPORTUNIDAD. Bueno... En este caso saqueo.


----------



## Funcional (19 Feb 2022)

Yo no tengo la menor preocupación por lo que al futuro de la derecha se refiere.
Lo mejor que puede hacer Ayuso es salir de esa cueva de mariconas chungas que es el PP. Fundar un partido cuyos postulados soincidan con los que dieron origen al PP en tiempos y volver a arrasar en las urnas. No solo en Madrid sino en toda Castilla, que están deseándolo. Hay tanto desencantado con el pp que no le será difícil conseguir seguidores en el resto de España.
El PP que se quede con Casado y Teodoro, los masones y los democristianos y que deje a los demás gobernar y enfrentarse a la izquierda como Dios manda.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Feb 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Hombre, si eres comercial de productos sanitarios, no es que "presumas" de tus contactos, es que hablar de ello forma parte
> 
> 
> No es la empresa de un familiar. Puedo equivocarme, pero lo que yo he entendido es que el hermano consiguió las mascarillas del proveedor chino para la empresa que después se las vendió a la CM.
> ...



Esa es la clave. Con fronteras cerradas, colapso logístico y en todo el mundo buscando mascarillas va el pavo y las consigue. Además más baratas!
Y el subnormal del Casado acusa de tráfico de influencias!!
¡SUBNORMAL!


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Feb 2022)

¡¡¡¡Pero qué bonita es mi niña!!!!

Aprieta, achucha, REVIENTA al PP, vamos Isabel tú puedes.


----------



## TheYellowKing (19 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> FISCALIZACIÓN DE LAS CONTRATACIONES DESARROLLADAS POR LAS ENTIDADES LOCALES EN RELACIÓN CON LAS INVERSIONES FINANCIADAS POR EL FONDO ESTATAL DE INVERSIÓN LOCAL CREADO POR REAL (tcu.es)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 949565



Dime de la pagina oficial qué mascarillas son las que compró la capital maña y la cantidad. Y las comparamos con la compra de Madrid, a ver si me estás comparando la compra en el farmacia con abastecer a Madrid entero. Hasta ahora no lo has demostrado. 
Unica partida reseñable en la fecha que indica tu fiable libertad digital de 40.000 euros, eso no llega ni de mondadientes a lo que necesitaba Madrid.
Enseña la partida o calla para siempre, pero no vayas de listo que cada vec da un poco más de mala gana contestare. 

Es facil, dime en esta pagina cual es la partida:


Registro de Facturas. covid. Ayuntamiento de Zaragoza


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Creo que se nos olvida el contexto.
> 
> Estamos hablando de una época donde no había mascarillas por ningún lado. Donde en los hospitales se hacían sus mascarillas caseras, no se sabía casi nada del virus y era prácticamente imposible comprarlas.
> 
> ...



Y por qué no utiliza este argumento alguien próximo a ayuso para defenderla? 
Ahora tiene a toda la hipócrita mugremierda detrás denunciando cuando ellos han hecho lo mismo por 100000000000000


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Feb 2022)

Los barones están acojonados por si tienen dossieres de ellos también y quieren la cabeza de Fracasado y Teobobo


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Creo que se nos olvida el contexto.
> 
> Estamos hablando de una época donde no había mascarillas por ningún lado. Donde en los hospitales se hacían sus mascarillas caseras, no se sabía casi nada del virus y era prácticamente imposible comprarlas.
> 
> ...



En aquella época todos utilizaron a gente "próxima" para suministrar material , ya que cuando se hace todo a dedo, aunque este justificado, pues aprovechas para favorecer a alguien cercano o que te pueda devolver el favor, ya que no te pueden decir nada y es legal.

Lo que pasa que el hermano de Ayuso era del sector, tenía contactos y podía traerla baratas y sin timos. El problema es que era alguien demasiado cercano. 
Sánchez delegó en Illa y como no conocían a nadie que se dedique a ello (ya que esa gente son políticos profesionales y ningún o trabaja), crearon empresas en una noche para intermediar y las trajeron mucho más caras por falta de contactos e infraestructuras (eso al que no le timaron directamente) y llevándose comisiones de carácter "político", mucho mas caras que la comisión profesional del hermano de Ayuso.

Pero resulta que aquí a quien van a joder es al que mejor lo ha hecho.
Como ven que no es tan grave ni suficiente para cargarse a Ayuso, están intentando sacar más contratos a dedo, y con los que han sacado hasta ahora suman cantidades irrisorias, cuando la izquierda lleva robando a manos llenas desde que han entrado. (Ya solo el ministerio de Igualdad son 550 millones anuales tirados a la basura, para comprar votos y voluntades, pero como es legal (corrupción blanca) nadie dice nada.

Este asunto me da un asco infinito, este país merece arder por los 4 costados y una nueva guerra, pero donde solo debe quedar un bando, el que sea, pero solo uno, para no volver a lo mismo dentro de 50 años.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (19 Feb 2022)

Amuncio dijo:


> Pero que me suda la polla lo lícito y legítimo que sea el contrato. Los políticos yankis no pueden invertir en bolsa, ¿Lo entiendes? No sólo es por el hecho de evitar que legislen para favorecer sus inversiones si no también el hecho de evitar que inviertan usando información que la población general no tiene.
> 
> Es una cuestión de luchar contra la corrupción. En ningún caso debe estar permitido que un familiar de un político reciba dinero público directa o indirectamente gracias a ese político. Me la suda todo, no debería estar permitido. Jodidos boomers que os creéis más listos que el hambre.
> 
> ...



Yo he estado pensando en lo que dices y tienes en parte razón. Para evitar sospechas, debería prohibirse algo así. Pero tenemos un problema, y es que la gente trabaja de lo que trabaja y no siempre puede ponerse a hacer otra cosa. Si el hermano de Ayuso llevaba trabajando en esto tantos años, es su trabajo y ya está. ¿Le prohibimos hacer su trabajo? Y entonces, ¿de qué vive? ¿Nos ponemos a dar subvenciones a esta gente también, donde podría haber unos chanchullos del copón? ¿O es mejor que lo enchufe en el gobierno de asesor cobrando 100k€? No hay solución sencilla a esto sin ser injustos con el que trabaja. Si se te ocurre una solución que no presente problemas, agradecería que la compartas.

Lo único que se puede hacer es auditar bien cuando hay este tipo de operación. Y aún así, siempre serán 'cuestionables'. Y todo esto en el contexto de una pandemia en la que el material era necesario, la demanda superaba en mucho a la oferta y, aún así, las vendieron más baratas de lo que podían haber hecho.

Yo creo que este caso delante de un juez no tiene recorrido realmente. Éticamente, puede ser algo 'cuestionable', pero legalmente... sólo veo munición política contra Ayuso. Y la mayor prueba es que todos lo sabían desde hace meses, y nadie ha ido a un juzgado hasta ayer. Está claro que querían usarlo en su contra, no 'hacer justicia'.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Pues anda que tú!
> 
> Yo he contestado, y creo que de forma coherente, a quien hablaba de falta de ética. Cuando el caso y el contexto, por pura lógica, hacen pensar que era justo al revés.
> 
> Y lo que tú me pones ni sé de que hablas, ni qué relación tiene con lo que digo. Yo he hablado únicamente de ese caso, que obviamente conozco por todo lo que ha salido en la prensa, no de otros reales o supuestos. Ni estoy defendiendo al PP ni estoy hablando de corrupción en general, estoy hablando de ese punto en concreto.



es muy tipico del pp no dar puntada sin hilo detras, esperate que te vas a cansar de hacer el rdidiculo en cuanto empiecen a sacarse los trapos sucios a destajo,y quien tiene las de perder? Ayuso ya ha dicho que fracasado se ha dedicado a correr por los pasillos y no ha gestionado nada en su vida? Tu que crees pepeleches?

me acuerdo en catalunya cuando oriol pujol dio el contrato de las itv a su vecino de la cerdenya, tambien decia lo mismo que la cara loca que todo era legal y una casualidad!

Jordi pujol que era una herencia y que la guardaba en andorra por si habia un golpe de estado en espanya y el emerito que los dos trust de 15 millones de euros en las jersey era por si habia un golpe de estado que peligrara la democracia.

y asi estamos, pero cuando suban los autonomos no digais que es culpa de perro sanchez, que mantener un estado vale pasta, y si encima hay corrupcion pues ya me direis!

a seguir remando por ayuso, los ertes, los barcenas, itvs, herencias de pujol, pagas a babara rey, villarejos, puertas giratorias, hermanos meritocracicos, sarebs de 35.000 millones…

espanya es maravillosa, en madrid da igual que ayuso robe, la votarian una y otra vez, habria que preguntarse porque pasa eso?


----------



## Amuncio (19 Feb 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Yo he estado pensando en lo que dices y tienes en parte razón. Para evitar sospechas, debería prohibirse algo así. Pero tenemos un problema, y es que la gente trabaja de lo que trabaja y no siempre puede ponerse a hacer otra cosa. Si el hermano de Ayuso llevaba trabajando en esto tantos años, es su trabajo y ya está. ¿Le prohibimos hacer su trabajo? Y entonces, ¿de qué vive? ¿Nos ponemos a dar subvenciones a esta gente también, donde podría haber unos chanchullos del copón? ¿O es mejor que lo enchufe en el gobierno de asesor cobrando 100k€? No hay solución sencilla a esto sin ser injustos con el que trabaja. Si se te ocurre una solución que no presente problemas, agradecería que la compartas.
> 
> Lo único que se puede hacer es auditar bien cuando hay este tipo de operación. Y aún así, siempre serán 'cuestionables'. Y todo esto en el contexto de una pandemia en la que el material era necesario, la demanda superaba en mucho a la oferta y, aún así, las vendieron más baratas de lo que podían haber hecho.
> 
> Yo creo que este caso delante de un juez no tiene recorrido realmente. Éticamente, puede ser algo 'cuestionable', pero legalmente... sólo veo munición política contra Ayuso. Y la mayor prueba es que todos lo sabían desde hace meses, y nadie ha ido a un juzgado hasta ayer. Está claro que querían usarlo en su contra, no 'hacer justicia'.



Te respondo con esto



Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> podrian hacer un ebay con subastas a la baja para contratos pequeños. las empresas se apuntan con los requisitos necesarios y luego la administracionva sacando ofertas por las quee pujan las empresas. el que la de mas barata gana y se la lleva.



Con la digitalización y las nuevas tecnologías de descentralización se pueden hacer todos esos sistemas. Públicos para siempre, auditables para siempre y sin nadie que lo pueda controlar.

Se nos llena la boca con la transición verde y digital. Pero ya sabemos por dónde va eso, de nuevo, va de lo mismo, de repartir dinero público a amigos y testaferros.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Feb 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Yo he estado pensando en lo que dices y tienes en parte razón. Para evitar sospechas, debería prohibirse algo así. Pero tenemos un problema, y es que la gente trabaja de lo que trabaja y no siempre puede ponerse a hacer otra cosa. Si el hermano de Ayuso llevaba trabajando en esto tantos años, es su trabajo y ya está. ¿Le prohibimos hacer su trabajo? Y entonces, ¿de qué vive? ¿Nos ponemos a dar subvenciones a esta gente también, donde podría haber unos chanchullos del copón? ¿O es mejor que lo enchufe en el gobierno de asesor cobrando 100k€? No hay solución sencilla a esto sin ser injustos con el que trabaja. Si se te ocurre una solución que no presente problemas, agradecería que la compartas.
> 
> Lo único que se puede hacer es auditar bien cuando hay este tipo de operación. Y aún así, siempre serán 'cuestionables'. Y todo esto en el contexto de una pandemia en la que el material era necesario, la demanda superaba en mucho a la oferta y, aún así, las vendieron más baratas de lo que podían haber hecho.
> 
> Yo creo que este caso delante de un juez no tiene recorrido realmente. Éticamente, puede ser algo 'cuestionable', pero legalmente... sólo veo munición política contra Ayuso. Y la mayor prueba es que todos lo sabían desde hace meses, y nadie ha ido a un juzgado hasta ayer. Está claro que querían usarlo en su contra, no 'hacer justicia'.



el hemano de la ayuso vendia luminarias a la administracion madrileña no material sanitario mirate el cnae de la sociedad, resulta que pasa a facturar el triple en cuanto habilitan la contratacion a dedo. nunca habia intermediado por material sanitario y su contrato mas grande con la administracion madrileña era de 70.000 euros durante toda su vida. La comision wue dicen que nones comision sube mas que eso de un dia para otro.

no os quejeis cuando suban los impuestos!


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (19 Feb 2022)

Amuncio dijo:


> Te respondo con esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si la factura no estaba ni dentro del portal de transparencia, la tuvieron que meter deprisa y corriendo!


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (19 Feb 2022)

Amuncio dijo:


> Te respondo con esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero en un sistema así podrías tener el mismo problema. Ahora va el hermano de Ayuso, puja y gana. Algunos podrían decir que tenía información privilegiada del sistema, aunque sea falso. ¿Y entonces qué?

No critico la idea como sistema, ya que coincido, no entiendo cómo en 2022 seguimos con licitaciones así y con una administración elefantiásica que podríamos reducir en un 80% con digitalización. Y un sistema de subasta inversa podría funcionar (al menos, merecería la pena probar).

Te hablo del problema ético que has abierto. ¿Cómo hacemos para que a cierta gente le quitemos su trabajo porque alguien conocido o de su familia (que igual ni se aguantan) ha accedido a un puesto de poder? ¿Les prohibimos trabajar, sin más? Y esto no va sólo de licitaciones, ya que podría afectar incluso a funcionarios y opositores. ¿Le prohibes a alguien presentarse a una oposición, sabiendo que igual no sale otra en 5 años o más? Eso no es justo ni ético, y lo sabes.


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Creo que se nos olvida el contexto.
> 
> Estamos hablando de una época donde no había mascarillas por ningún lado. Donde en los hospitales se hacían sus mascarillas caseras, no se sabía casi nada del virus y era prácticamente imposible comprarlas.
> 
> ...



De todos modos, salvo que saquen algo más, a este asunto le veo poco recorrido, porque:

1. En aquella época todas las adjudicaciones eran a dedo, pues eran urgentes.

2. Si se ponen a investigar aquellos contratos uno por uno se abre la caja de pandora, y me resulta difícil de creer que si tiran a Ayuso por este tema, no se investigue a nadie mas. Ayer vi a Sanchez muy poco contento, como preocupado y agotado, como si no hubiera dormido en toda la noche. Me da que se teme se empiece a investigar y se descubran todos los chanchullos y comisiones (estas de verdad) que se han llevado algunos aprovechando la coyuntura.

3. El contrato del hermano de Ayuso es el más feo en el sentido de que es su hermano, pero el consiguió las mascarillas baratas cuando al mismo tiempo se estaban comprando en otros sitios mucho más caras y con empresas fantasma creadas solo para ese fin. De hecho, a muchos los timaron por falta de contactos fiables en China.
El agravio comparativo perjudica a Sanchez y otras comunidades con mucho.

4. Ayuso no es tonta, si ha aireado el tema del espionaje es porque sabe que el contrato de su hermano no le va a perjudicar, y si lo hace, van a rodar muchas mas cabezas, la de Sanchez incluída, por lo que al final no se le va a dar mayor importancia. A ella si que la vi contenta cuando dio la rueda de prensa, todo lo contrario que a Teodoro, que solo salió a negarlo todo y a mentir como un descosido.

5. El sin sentido de todo esto. Se pide la cabeza de Ayuso por un contrato con su hermano, cuando ha salvado vidas esas mascarillas, pero se permite y aplaude que Sanchez haya puesto un ministerio entero a la mujer del vicepresidente Pablo Iglesias con 550 milloncitos por año para que los gestione como le de la gana, cuando es dinero tirado directamente a la basura, y que además de no servir para nada, se utiliza con fines perversos para comprar votos y enrarecer las relaciones entre hombres y mujeres.

Espero que la gente tenga cordura y vea todo el conjunto y que el dedo le deje ver la luna.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Uno que pasaba... (19 Feb 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> el hemano de la ayuso vendia luminarias a la administracion madrileña no material sanitario mirate el cnae de la sociedad, resulta que pasa a facturar el triple en cuanto habilitan la contratacion a dedo. nunca habia intermediado por material sanitario y su contrato mas grande con la administracion madrileña era de 70.000 euros durante toda su vida. La comision wue dicen que nones comision sube mas que eso de un dia para otro.
> 
> no os quejeis cuando suban los impuestos!



¿Puedes pasar link a esa información? Porque no lo he visto en ningún sitio. De hecho, ya ves que una cosa es la empresa que gana la licitación y otra cosa es el hermano, que entiendo tendrá su propia empresa o trabaja para una. Porque si es mentira que llevaba más de 20 años haciendo esto, mi percepción del asunto puede cambiar. Ruego abstenerse de mandarme links a elDiario, OKDiario y similares, que nos conocemos.


----------



## Gusman (19 Feb 2022)

Como hoy solamente se hablará en los medios el asunto del PP, os recuerdo que:

* Ha sido imputada Ada Colau por corrupción
* Investigan al marido de la directora general de la guardia civil por corrupción
* Va a ser interrogada la presidente socialista balear Francina Armengol por una comisión de la Unión Europea sobre el escándalo de las menores tuteladas prostituidas en Mallorca
* José Luis Ábalos adjudicó a una empresa que facturaba CERO euros la friolera de 53 millones de euros
* El marido de Calviño gestiona los fondos europeos de los que su mujer es en parte responsable al adjudicarlos
* Sanidad adjudica a una firma sin empleados un contrato de 4,2 millones: el proveedor de material para combatir el coronavirus es una asesoría laboral de Málaga con pérdidas
* El Gobierno compra material por 263 millones a una empresaria condenada por estafa
* La empresa ‘fantasma’ a la que Illa compra hisopos para el Covid-19 está en Suiza y se dedica a la moda infantil
* Illa adjudica 30,3 millones de euros "a dedo" a tres empresas de Barcelona para vacunas contra la gripe
* El Ministerio de Sanidad adjudica contratos en el BOE a empresas que no tienen ni dirección

Podrían ser muuuuchos más que han pasado sin pena ni gloria por los medios de comunicación...

Si la fiscalía toma cartas en el asunto y abre diligencias contra Ayuso quedará de manifiesto que esta operación está hecha en comandita por la dirección del Partido Popular y del partido socialista. Porque como decía Pedro Sánchez: "¿de quien depende la fiscalía?"...


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Yo he estado pensando en lo que dices y tienes en parte razón. Para evitar sospechas, debería prohibirse algo así. Pero tenemos un problema, y es que la gente trabaja de lo que trabaja y no siempre puede ponerse a hacer otra cosa. Si el hermano de Ayuso llevaba trabajando en esto tantos años, es su trabajo y ya está. ¿Le prohibimos hacer su trabajo? Y entonces, ¿de qué vive? ¿Nos ponemos a dar subvenciones a esta gente también, donde podría haber unos chanchullos del copón? ¿O es mejor que lo enchufe en el gobierno de asesor cobrando 100k€? No hay solución sencilla a esto sin ser injustos con el que trabaja. Si se te ocurre una solución que no presente problemas, agradecería que la compartas.
> 
> Lo único que se puede hacer es auditar bien cuando hay este tipo de operación. Y aún así, siempre serán 'cuestionables'. Y todo esto en el contexto de una pandemia en la que el material era necesario, la demanda superaba en mucho a la oferta y, aún así, las vendieron más baratas de lo que podían haber hecho.
> 
> Yo creo que este caso delante de un juez no tiene recorrido realmente. Éticamente, puede ser algo 'cuestionable', pero legalmente... sólo veo munición política contra Ayuso. Y la mayor prueba es que todos lo sabían desde hace meses, y nadie ha ido a un juzgado hasta ayer. Está claro que querían usarlo en su contra, no 'hacer justicia'.



Políticamente tampoco tiene recorrido, yo conozco gente más roja que el tomate que saben que lo que ha hecho Ayuso lo han hecho todos, Sanchez incluído, pero además multiplicado por 20.
De hecho, odiaban a Ayuso y ahora empatizan con ella al ver como su partido ha ido a destruirla.
Este asunto le va a dar más votos aun a Ayuso, y votos rojos tambien.

Los 4 que cacarean son los que nunca jamás iban a votarla, aunque toda la oposición robe mil millones cada uno de manera directa.
Ayuso está muy bien asesorada, y si ha aireado este tema es porque le beneficia en mucho. Para empezar ya se ha quitado de encima a Casado y Egea, sus peores obstáculos a la presidencia del PP madrileño, y en no mucho, la del país.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (19 Feb 2022)

Saturno dijo:


> La agencia de protección de datos,ya prepara una super querella.



No me cabe duda. Será igual de 'super' que la que deben llevar meses preparando sobre todas las denuncias por datos médicos relacionadas con el pasaporte COVID. Ya les está costando terminarla...


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Yo creo que este caso delante de un juez no tiene recorrido realmente. Éticamente, puede ser algo 'cuestionable', pero legalmente... sólo veo munición política contra Ayuso. Y la mayor prueba es que todos lo sabían desde hace meses, y nadie ha ido a un juzgado hasta ayer. Está claro que querían usarlo en su contra, no 'hacer justicia'.



Lo sabía hasta la izquierda, pero no les interesaba abrir esa caja de Pandora, porque todos han robado a manos llenas en esa época, y cantidades mucho mayores de las que estamos hablando.
Sanchez a partir de ahora sí que no va a poder dormir, porque ahora se va a querer investigar mas comunidades y al gobierno central.


----------



## f700b (19 Feb 2022)

Lo que hay que sacar es todos los contratos de todas las administraciones


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Uno que pasaba... (19 Feb 2022)

@APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. sigo esperando el link a esa información que has dado. Mira, llevamos los 2 muchos años por aquí y te he visto hacer aportaciones muy interesantes, aunque no coincidamos en algunas cosas. Pero me da que aquí sólo estás desbarrando por rabia. ¿Tienes pruebas de lo que dices, o es otra inventada más de los de siempre? Porque yo quiero saber la verdad, caiga quien caiga.


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 949790



Y este asunto también hubiera pasado sin pena ni gloria por los medios de comunicación, si no lo saca Ayuso haciendo publico el presunto espionaje. Que esto se sabe desde hace 6 meses atrás!!!, y nadie lo ha aireado, hasta ahora.
A Ayuso le interesa que salga a la luz, porque ahora la gente querrá saber que ha pasado con todos los demás contratos, y ya no se va a poder dejar el tema sin investigar.
Si no se ha hecho todavía, es porque en las comunidades del PP también se ha hecho lo mismo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Feb 2022)

Casado se ha aliado con sus enemigos para cargarse a la candidata más valorada y querida de la derecha por envidia y mediocridad


----------



## SEPULTURAS AYUSO (19 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Ayuso ha sacado un comunicado que dice que su hermano cobró 55000 euros *de la empresa* por sus gestiones para conseguir mascaraillas
> 
> No hay caso. el hermano actúa de intermediario de la empresa



Si hay caso lo decidirán las autoridades judiciales pertinentes.

Vamos a esperar unos días.

Todos los corruptos deben devolver lo robado e ir a la cárcel.


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Casado se ha aliado con sus enemigos para cargarse a la candidata más valorada y querida de la derecha por envidia y mediocridad



Yo pensaba que no había un político más mezquino que Sanchez, pero me equivocaba.
Casado hace bueno a Sanchez.


----------



## todoayen (19 Feb 2022)

No es meado, es champán.


----------



## pepeleches (19 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> En aquella época todos utilizaron a gente "próxima" para suministrar material , ya que cuando se hace todo a dedo, aunque este justificado, pues aprovechas para favorecer a alguien cercano o que te pueda devolver el favor, ya que no te pueden decir nada y es legal.
> 
> Lo que pasa que el hermano de Ayuso era del sector, tenía contactos y podía traerla baratas y sin timos. El problema es que era alguien demasiado cercano.



El procedimiento legal es lento y absolutamente absurdo. El que contrata se ampara en la ley para no tener ningún tipo de resposabilidad, y la opción que se elija rara vez es la mejor objetivamente. Pero así nadie carga con esa responsabilidad. 

En una situación como la pandemia se demuestra lo absurdo de todo esto. Imaginaos la situación PORQUE FUE REAL: gente llamando desde España (gobierno central y autonómicos) a los chinos para decirles sus leoninas condiciones en las que querían comprar. Que te voy a pagar esto, que me tienes que presentar toda esta documentación, que te pagaré en nosecuantos meses. Obviamente el chino colgaba el teléfono a los 30 segundos, porque el siguiente pagaba lo que fuese y llevaba la pasta en la boca para pagar por adelantado. 

Esa falta de contacto con la realidad hace que en situaciones así la única forma de sacar eso adelante fuera a través de otras empresas que vivieran la realidad, no hay más. 

De hecho si os fijáis un poco los sanitarios no tenían mascarillas, pero no hubo un super donde las cajeras no las llevasen. Incluso llegaron a confiscar muchas a empresas particulares. 

El sistema de compra pública es tan absurdo que con cantidades pequeñas se puede llegar a gastar más recursos en el procedimiento que en el propio contrato. Y lo que es peor, es la justificación que se hace para aparentar ser la mujer del César, cuando es la herramienta por la cual se beneficia constantemente a quien se quiere beneficiar.


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

De todos modos yo siempre he pensado que Casado es más tonto que malvado. El malvado de todos aquí es Egea, que seguro que le ha comido la cabeza a Casado para ponerle contra Ayuso.

Es lo que hacen los psicópatas, ponen a todo el mundo en contra de sus victimas, y la victima de Egea es Ayuso.
Pero Egea se ha equivocado de victima, pues no contaba con que Ayuso es muy querida y está muy bien asesorada, y también de tonto útil, al elegir al más tonto del pueblo como marioneta. Y al final les ha explotado todo en las manos.

Recordad que Ayuso y Casado eran amigos, y que Casado la puso a ella en Madrid. 
Egea le ha tenido que lavar el cerebro a Casado pero bien, el poco cerebro que tenía, para intentar hacer tanto daño a su amiga. La envida y la ambición ha hecho el resto.


----------



## FernandoIII (19 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> 55k por "gestiones" y dice que no hay caso.
> LOS COJONES



La gorda progre corrupta es una hija de puta, pero una comisión de un 3,5% para un comercial no es nada descabellado. 
Lo que ha hecho la lloradora del rimmel es corrupción legalizada que es omnipresente en España, sobre todo donde gobierna la PSOE (observatorios de la nada, funciovagos inútiles, chiringuitos de jenaro y adjudicaciones a dedo)
Como se nota que muchos sois ninis y no habéis dado un palo al agua en la vida.


----------



## pepeleches (19 Feb 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> es muy tipico del pp no dar puntada sin hilo detras, esperate que te vas a cansar de hacer el rdidiculo en cuanto empiecen a sacarse los trapos sucios a destajo,y quien tiene las de perder? Ayuso ya ha dicho que fracasado se ha dedicado a correr por los pasillos y no ha gestionado nada en su vida? Tu que crees pepeleches?



Mi sensación es que las cosas irreales no se sustentan. Pueden ganar momentáneamente, pero no a largo plazo. 

Casado y Egea tienen hasta los cojones....a los votantes del PP, mientras Ayuso los tiene enamorados. Eso es una realidad, que además objetivamente coincide con que Casado y Egea sin tener que gestionar meten la pata continuamente y Ayuso está haciendo una buena gestión. 

En el canal de Rallo hay un vídeo de ayer suyo con Antxo Bastos donde explica muy bien la situación; Casado y Egea saben que tenían que hacer algo y jugársela si querían conservar el poder. Antes o después los iban a quitar, si no. 

Me extrañaría mucho que dentro de 6 meses estuvieran Casado y Egea, y no Ayuso. Lo más lógico sería que terminase liderando Ayuso, pero si resulta que al rebuscar sacan mierda, puede ser que terminen todos en la calle.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Feb 2022)

Fracasado es un mediocre

El equipo de Ayuso solo necesitaba que Fracasado o Teobobo admitieran que tenían datos fiscales o bancarios de su hermano

Primera entrevista de Casado en la cope con Herrera, reconoce tener datos fiscales y bancarios del hermano


----------



## pepeleches (19 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> De todos modos, salvo que saquen algo más, a este asunto le veo poco recorrido, porque:
> 
> 1. En aquella época todas las adjudicaciones eran a dedo, pues eran urgentes.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo. 

El problema es mediático; en su momento se supo que con las contrataciones sanitarias hubo uno desfases terribles que olían fatal, pero como siempre pasa en España se le dio carpetazo y silencio mediático. 

Este contrato, al menos aparentemente no tiene nada de escandaloso, como bien dices. Mascarillas cuando se necesitaban, a un precio razonable, y con una comisión razonable. 

Pero ojo, que esos medios que callaron cuando sí había terribles sospechas ya están cizañando. Hace unos momentos he leído (ahora que ya hay información!!) que Ayuso reconocía la corrupción por la que su hermano se llevó 300.000€. 

Así, sin despeinarse. En su sibilinidad, cuando Ayuso obviamente dice que el contrato existe, lo asimilan con que reconoce la corrupción. E igualmente 'compran' la comisión que dice casado, cuando parece demostrado que fueron 50K. 

Eso significa que el mensaje ya se está distorsionando. Yo soy el primero que creo que debería haber siempre luz y taquígrafos, pero es que el bombardeo mediático puede dejar a Ayuso con el halo de corrupta incluso aunque (como parece....) no tuviera nada que ver


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> La gorda progre corrupta es una hija de puta, pero una comisión de un 3,5% para un comercial no es nada descabellado.
> Lo que ha hecho la lloradora del rimmel es corrupción legalizada que es omnipresente en España, sobre todo donde gobierna la PSOE (observatorios de la nada, funciovagos inútiles, chiringuitos de jenaro y adjudicaciones a dedo)
> Como se nota que muchos sois ninis y no habéis dado un palo al agua en la vida.



Que manía con seguir llamándola gorda cuando ahora ha adelgazado y está en su peso. La gordofobia os trastorna.
Yo seguiré votando a Vox, porque Ayuso es demasiado progre para mi gusto, pero en estos momentos reconozco que Ayuso es la mejor política que hay en España.
Hasta algunos rojos están con ella, y eso no ha pasado nunca con ningún político de derechas.
Y lo que ha hecho con su hermano lo han hecho todos, y será inmoral, pero es legal. Por lo menos ella consiguió las mascarillas más rápido y más baratas, y con una comisión lógica. A saber los chanchullos que habrá por ahí, y que nunca vamos a saber, y que comisiones se han llevado algunos.


----------



## FernandoIII (19 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Que manía con seguir llamándola gorda cuando ahora ha adelgazado y está en su peso. La gordofobia os trastorna.
> Yo seguiré votando a Vox, porque Ayuso es demasiado progre para mi gusto, pero en estos momentos reconozco que Ayuso es la mejor política que hay en España.
> Hasta algunos rojos están con ella, y eso no ha pasado nunca con ningún político de derechas.
> Y lo que ha hecho con su hermano lo han hecho todos, y será inmoral, pero es legal. Por lo menos ella consiguió las mascarillas más rápido y más baratas, y con una comisión lógica. A saber los chanchullos que habrá por ahí, y que nunca vamos a saber, y que comisiones se han llevado algunos.



Vamos que eres un huelebragas con los estándares morales más bajos que Almeida a 4 patas


----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

TheYellowKing dijo:


> Dime de la pagina oficial qué mascarillas son las que compró la capital maña y la cantidad. Y las comparamos con la compra de Madrid, a ver si me estás comparando la compra en el farmacia con abastecer a Madrid entero. Hasta ahora no lo has demostrado.
> Unica partida reseñable en la fecha que indica tu fiable libertad digital de 40.000 euros, eso no llega ni de mondadientes a lo que necesitaba Madrid.
> Enseña la partida o calla para siempre, pero no vayas de listo que cada vec da un poco más de mala gana contestare.
> 
> ...




Los datos que buscas están en el informe. Precios certificados por el *TRIBUNAL DE CUENTAS* que no por Libertad Digital.

1. pinchas el enlace del TCU que he subido.

2. haces Ctrl + F y tecleas "zaragoza" en la casilla de búsqueda.

3. Le vas dando a las flechitas de sube y baja hasta que encuentras los precios de las mascarillas FFP2.

Aprovecho para recordar a los fanboys de Ayuso que el gobierno alemán estuvo comprando mascarillas durante todo 2020 en *GRANDES CANTIDADES* a una media de 2 y 3 euros, siendo el precio máximo que pagó por alguna partida de 4,5 euros (por lo que fue duramente criticado). Si la CAM y el Ayuntamiento de Madrid compraron mascarillas entre marzo y abril de 2020 a* 6 EUROS *las explicaciones se las pides a Ayuso y Almeida. Lo mismo es que su proveedores cobraban *COMISIONES ESTRATOSFERICAS* y al PP de Madrid les pareció adecuado (son sus costumbres). O que contrataron *TARDE y MAL* a unos proveedores con *CONTACTOS REGULEROS* en el mercado internacional (falta de previsión, mala gestión, incompetencia generalizada).

Las explicaciones sobre los *ALTOS PRECIOS* pagados por el PP de Madrid están abiertos a la especulación, pero los precios son los que son y repito: el precio medio en marzo - abril de 2020 de las FFP2 era de *3 - 4 EUROS *y ese es el precio que pagó por ejemplo el Ayuntamiento de Barcelona, que también compró mascarillas en grandes cantidades.

Fin de la conversación. Si quieres coger el rábano por las hojas, pues tu mismo con tu mecanismo pero conmigo no cuentes. Bastante paciencia he tenido contigo.


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Mi sensación es que las cosas irreales no se sustentan. Pueden ganar momentáneamente, pero no a largo plazo.
> 
> Casado y Egea tienen hasta los cojones....a los votantes del PP, mientras Ayuso los tiene enamorados. Eso es una realidad, que además objetivamente coincide con que Casado y Egea sin tener que gestionar meten la pata continuamente y Ayuso está haciendo una buena gestión.
> 
> En el canal de Rallo hay un vídeo de ayer suyo con Antxo Bastos donde explica muy bien la situación; Casado y Egea saben que tenían que hacer algo y jugársela si querían conservar el poder. Antes o después los iban a quitar, si no.



Pues no sé que poder, como no sea el poder de ser el líder perpetuo de la oposición, o bien en el mejor de los casos ser el vicepresidente de Abascal...........

Aquí lo que pasa es que tenemos a un tonto del culo envidioso y narcisista (Casado), y un psicópata con pocas luces como en su momento lo fuera Pablo Iglesias (Teodoro escupetitos Egea).

Si por culpa de estos dos subnormales se cae Ayuso, a Pablo Casado no le va a votar ni el mas tonto (Ojo que Casado es solo la cara bonita, en realidad estás votando a Egea que es quien manda en el partido en la sombra), por lo que no tiene sentido querer ser el líder del partido en esa coyuntura.

El único sentido de todo esto, es que ambos son estúpidos, y en su estúpida ignorancia, se creen que como no dejan de ser los lideres del partido más importante de la oposición, tarde o temprano esa posición privilegiada les va a dar el poder en cuanto se desgaste el gobierno.

El problema es que Abascal les pisa los talones, y lo más probable es que el PP sea tercera fuerza en no mucho (y antes después de esto). Para subsanar ese problema se pensaban que aislando a Vox, y emulando las formas de Abascal, podrían contener su auge. Por eso su negativa a pactar con ellos en ningún lugar y bajo ningún concepto.
Pero Ayuso que es mas sensata y sabe que cualquier gobierno futuro del PP pasa por pactar con Vox (al desaparecer ciudadanos) estaba tirando por tierra la estrategia, lo cual es un motivo más para quitarsela del medio.

Sin embargo, en su inmensa estupidez no se dan cuenta de que si Ayuso cae no va a votarles ni el tato, que a los gobiernos los ponen los votantes, y que nadie les quiere.

Por otra parte Ayuso, que está muy bien asesorada (y probablemente con algún varón detrás apoyándola), y aprovechando que Casado está desplomándose en las encuestas, ha aprovechado el momento de debilidad de Casado para sacar el tema del espionaje y darle la puntilla antes de que se cargue el partido y hagan presidente a Sanchez para los restos y a Vox como única oposición. Y en estas estamos.


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

En resumen: Pablo Casado está amortizado como político. 
Si sobrevive, nadie le va a votar, por lo que antes de que suceda eso le quitarán.
Ayuso, pues depende de la mierda que le saquen, y de lo legal que sea.


----------



## snoopi (19 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> 55k por "gestiones" y dice que no hay caso.
> LOS COJONES



y la mitad para ahcienda....


vamos, no veo yo mucha corrupcion eh


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Fracasado es un mediocre
> 
> El equipo de Ayuso solo necesitaba que Fracasado o Teobobo admitieran que tenían datos fiscales o bancarios de su hermano
> 
> Primera entrevista de Casado en la cope con Herrera, reconoce tener datos fiscales y bancarios del hermano



Y que negaran el espionaje y luego se descubra que es verdad. Además de espiar a una compañera, mienten sobre ello. 

Casado y Egea están amortizados, salga lo que salga de Ayuso. Lo mejor que pueden hacer es empezar a hacer las maletas. Si siguen no les van a votar ni los viejos con Alzheimer.


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Lo que hay que sacar es todos los contratos de todas las administraciones



La cara de ayer de Sanchez me hace pensar que saldrán.


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Los datos que buscas están en el informe. Precios certificados por el *TRIBUNAL DE CUENTAS* que no por Libertad Digital.
> 
> 1. pinchas el enlace del TCU que he subido.
> 
> ...



En el contrato de Ayuso hay FFP2 y FFP3, que son más caras. Eso si no especifica cuantas hay de cada.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Feb 2022)

Personalmente creo que la semana que viene esto se acaba. Ayuno ganará y solo queda ver qué cabezas se cobrará:
Aceituno, éste cae seguro. Ya piden su renuncia hasta sus íntimos allegados.
Fracasado, intentará hacer de cortafuegos con Teobobo a la desesperada. Problemas: aquí el único que ha reconocido implícitamente haber cometido delitos castigados con hasta 4 años de cárcel es él además de comportarse de forma poco ejemplar manejando "dossieres". Y lo peor de todo, sus votantes lo desprecian. No tiene futuro alguno en política y el partido lo sabe.
Carapolla, todo el pastel de mierda no se entiende sin él pero por algún extraño motivo parece que ambos bandos prefieren que se quede al margen. Si sigue con el perfil bajo quizás se salve.


----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> En el contrato de Ayuso hay FFP2 y FFP3, que son más caras. Eso si no especifica cuantas hay de cada.



Nope. Ese era el plan inicial. Al final fueron todas FFP2.

La sinvergüenza de las lágrimas de cocodrilo os vende que comprar mascarillas a 6 euros es el chollo del siglo, una proeza que merece un generoso premio vaya, y vais y le comprais el discurso como buenos borregos que sois.


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Personalmente creo que la semana que viene esto se acaba. Ayuno ganará y solo queda ver qué cabezas se cobrará:
> Aceituno, éste cae seguro. Ya piden su renuncia hasta sus íntimos allegados.
> Fracasado, intentará hacer de cortafuegos con Teobobo a la desesperada. Problemas: aquí el único que ha reconocido implícitamente haber cometido delitos castigados con hasta 4 años de cárcel es él además de comportarse de forma poco ejemplar manejando "dossieres". Y lo peor de todo, sus votantes lo desprecian. No tiene futuro alguno en política y el partido lo sabe.
> Carapolla, todo el pastel de mierda no se entiende sin él pero por algún extraño motivo parece que ambos bandos prefieren que se quede al margen. Si sigue con el perfil bajo quizás se salve.



Casado estaba en empate tecnico con Abascal en las encuestas. Después de esto quedará tercero, y porque Potemos está muy bajo.
Le largarán.


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Personalmente creo que la semana que viene esto se acaba. Ayuno ganará y solo queda ver qué cabezas se cobrará:
> Aceituno, éste cae seguro. Ya piden su renuncia hasta sus íntimos allegados.
> Fracasado, intentará hacer de cortafuegos con Teobobo a la desesperada. Problemas: aquí el único que ha reconocido implícitamente haber cometido delitos castigados con hasta 4 años de cárcel es él además de comportarse de forma poco ejemplar manejando "dossieres". Y lo peor de todo, sus votantes lo desprecian. No tiene futuro alguno en política y el partido lo sabe.
> Carapolla, todo el pastel de mierda no se entiende sin él pero por algún extraño motivo parece que ambos bandos prefieren que se quede al margen. Si sigue con el perfil bajo quizás se salve.



Carapolla es un palmero de Egea más, pero es buen gestor, no es impopular como Casado y se lleva bien con Ayuso. Le dejaran al margen por no dar otra vez Madrid a los rojos, pero se merece ir fuera como los otros 2, por haber mentido, ocultado todo lo que sabía y defender a Egea sabiendo de todo lo que estaba pasando.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Casado estaba en empate tecnico con Abascal en las encuestas. Después de esto quedará tercero, y porque Potemos está muy bajo.
> Le largarán.



Coincido. Cada hora que pasa su control sobre el partido se debilita y éste sabe que su candidato no será votado ni por los viejos que solo fichan. Solo hay un posible destino.


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

Ayuso no se sabe lo que pasará, probablemente sobreviva, pero que Casado está fuera lo saben en los confines del Universo.
Lo que pasa es que quieren aguantarlo hasta el congreso exprés para no dar mala imagen, pero que es ya un cadáver político, de eso no cabe ninguna duda. Y Egea caerá antes, porque el barco hace aguas y hay que soltar lastre.


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

Después de la manifa del domingo, dimitirá Egea el lunes, para que aguante Casado hasta el congreso del PP, donde será apartado.
Pero les va a costar que resista tanto tiempo.


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Nope. Ese era el plan inicial. Al final fueron todas FFP2.
> 
> La sinvergüenza de las lágrimas de cocodrilo os vende que comprar mascarillas a 6 euros es el chollo del siglo, una proeza que merece un generoso premio vaya, y vais y le comprais el discurso como buenos borregos que sois.



Qué lagrimas de cocodrilo, si yo a Ayuso la vi contenta y todo el jueves. Por fin se va a poder tomar su venganza, en plato frío.
Ni mentir sabe, se notaba a leguas que no estaba afectada, por eso se que no es psicopática como Egea, que miente sin inmutarse.


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

A todo esto, después de este asunto, no me cabe duda de que el "error" en la votación de Casero, curiosamente la mano derecha de Egea, fue otra extorsión del Egea, que eligió a este diputado porque le tienen pillado con algún dosier de cuando era alcalde de Trujillo. Ya vimos lo enfermo que estaba que se presentó alli.

Ahora si que no hay ninguna duda, y todo el teatro sobreactuado del pucherazo, era para hacerlo más creíble.

Si hasta le daba la risa a casado cuando decía que era un pucherazo y que lo iban a denunciar, jajaja.
Ni saben mentir estos tontos.


----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Qué lagrimas de cocodrilo, si yo a Ayuso la vi contenta y todo el jueves. Por fin se va a poder tomar su venganza, en plato frío.
> Ni mentir sabe, se notaba a leguas que no estaba afectada, por eso se que no es psicopática como Egea, que miente sin inmutarse.



aquel dia en la almudena sabia que iba echar unas lagrimillas para la foto pero --oh casualidad-- justo ese día se le olvidó el rimmel waterproof.

igual que se le olvidó exigir a los fondos buitre que gestionan las residencias de mayores en la CAM gastarse la pasta en comprar epis para sus empleados y mascarillas, tests, geles, mantas, cambios de sábanas, paracetamol para los residentes en plena pandemia (el margan de beneficios les daba para eso y algo más). Y es que no conviene incomodar a quienes te van a preparar las puertas giratorias cuando te retires. Ni al ejercito quiso dar entrada para que no vieran el espectáculo dantesco. Abandono total.

y asi todo. Una sinvergüenza con todas las letras. Puesta a dedo por la otra caradura de la Espe para tapar y continuar con las vergüenzas drl PP en la capital del reino, un pozo séptico de corrupción y conspiraciones gobernado por la derecha monarquica desde tiempos inmemoriales (a paquito y a leguina los incluyo como derecha monarquica , claro está). La misma creacion de la CAM fue una inciativa de los corrutos de hepaña para seguir con sus tejemanejes a la muerte del dictador.

Esa es la realidad de la CAM. Pero os ponen una rojigualda gigante como maniobra de distracción y lo perdonais todo. Robando por la patria. La historia de España.


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> aquel dia en la almudena sabia que iba echar unas lagrimillas para la foto pero --oh casualidad-- justo ese día se le olvidó el rimmel waterproof.
> 
> igual que se le olvidó exigir a los fondos buitre que gestionan las residencias de mayores en la CAM gastarse la pasta en comprar epis para sus empleados y mascarillas para los residentes en plena pandemia. Y es que no conviene incomodar a quienes te van a preparar las puertas giratorias cuando te retires.
> 
> ...



Por lo menos esas lagrimas son de verdad, no como las de Iglesias en la tumba de su tio abuelo o en el congreso, o las de Yolanda Díaz cuando salió la noticia de la carta de la navaja ensangrentada. Puro teatro psicopático.


----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Por lo menos esas lagrimas son de verdad, no como las de Iglesias en la tumba de su tio abuelo o en el congreso, o las de Yolanda Díaz cuando salió la noticia de la carta de la navaja ensangrentada. Puro teatro psicopático.



pintarse los ojos como una mamarracha y auto-provocarse unas lagrimillas de cocodrilo en un acto solemne está al alcance de la actriz más mediocre.

fue una puesta en escena. La realidade es que mientras morian los ancianos abandonados en las residencias de la CAM, ella aprovechaba la situacion de emergencia para hacer negocios con su hermano y con su madre para incremnentar el patrimonio familiar.

ahora le han pillado con el carrito del helado.

El único día que la he visto genuimante preocupada / emocionada fue antes de ayer cuando tuvo que salir a dar explicaciones. Preocupada por su futuro politico (y económico-financiero) , que no por los madrileños.

SIN-VER-GÜEN-ZA


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> El único día que la he visto genuimante preocupada / emocionada fue antes de ayer cuando tuvo que salir a dar explicaciones. Preocupada por su futuro politico (y económico-financiero) , que no por los madrileños.



Pues yo la vi cara de satisfacción, por fin puede vengarse de todo el daño que ha hecho Casado a su persona.


----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Pues yo la vi cara de satisfacción, por fin puede vengarse de todo el daño que ha hecho Casado a su persona.



estaba cagada, con perdón.

si estás limpia de corrupción , nadie te puede hacer daño.


----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

queremos ver el TOTAL que le facturó Tomás al testaferro de los Ayuso (Priviet Sportive) por la operación mascarillas, no sólo una factura de cuatro.

fueron 55.800 x 4 + 21% de IVA ?


----------



## sirpask (19 Feb 2022)

Ojo al dato:


----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

otro que tal baila.

para el PP, la FAMILIA es lo primero jo jo.

la familia como mafia / organización criminal.


----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

vaya , vaya, en julio de 2020 el hermanisimo consiguió otro contrato de la CAM por el "procedimiento de emergencia".

La Comunidad de Madrid adjudicó a dedo un contrato de 150.000 euros a una empresa vinculada con la sociedad para la que trabaja el hermano de Ayuso (eldiario.es)

curiosamente, cuando el "procedimiento de emergencia" no es una opción, el hermanisimo contrata con la CAM por debajo de los 18.000 euros para evitar la licitación publica. ¿Será que en una licitacion pública sus precios dejan de ser competitivos? Asi facturó al Hospital Ramon y Cajal mas de 70.000 euros en facturas separadas por cambiar unas bombillas en 2020.

La Comunidad de Madrid contrató en una veintena de ocasiones a empresas vinculadas al hermano de Ayuso (eldiario.es)

cuando se trata de una operación de envergadura, el hermanisimo se cuida de que las empresas de la familia Ayuso figuren en los papeles y contrata con la CAM a través de un testaferro (Priviet Sportive). Mascarillas a 6,05 euros cuando se podían conseguir a la mitad de precio.

y luego dice Isabel con toda su jeta que "no hay nada que esconder".

say what?

pero si los contratos del hermano siquiera estaban en el portal de trasparencia hasta que que los reclamó la oposición. Y a dia de hoy seguimos sin conocer el total que le facturó Tomás a su testaferro una vez fueron entregadas las mascarillas a la CAM.


----------



## Avispa (19 Feb 2022)

Privatizando la sanidad están haciendo buen negocio algunos.
Noticia del 23 de enero:

*  Ayuso, amigos y familia S.A. *
*Desde la llegada de Isabel Díaz Ayuso a la Presidencia de la Comunidad de Madrid la polémica ha salpicado a familiares y amigos de la dirigente del PP por contratos públicos de la administración que gestiona 
La empresa para la que trabaja el exnovio de Ayuso multiplica su facturación con la Comunidad: de 3.000 euros a medio millón 

Tras toda una vida dedicada a la profesión de peluquero, Alonso ha encontrado un nuevo camino, y un nuevo sueldo en un sector donde no se le conoce experiencia anterior. Desde el pasado noviembre trabaja en Asseco: una empresa del sector de la tecnología que está especializada en el ámbito de la salud. Así aparece en su propio perfil de Linkedin, tal y como desveló El Plural.*


----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

Avispa dijo:


> Privatizando la sanidad están haciendo buen negocio algunos.
> Noticia del 23 de enero:
> 
> *  Ayuso, amigos y familia S.A. *
> ...



con su ex novio irá al 50% ?

porque si le hace favores al peluquero (con el riesgo que eso conlleva) será a cambio de algo ¿no?

que ya sabemos que los ayuso no trabajan gratis para nadie, siquiera en situaciones de emergencia sanitaria. altruismos , los justos.


----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

en un pais normal, esta tipa debería haber salido el jueves a pedir perdon a los madrileños y acto seguido dimitir y desparecer de escena. 

por contra, sube en las encuestas. 

españa no tiene remedio.


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> vaya , vaya, en julio de 2020 el hermanisimo consiguió otro contrato de la CAM por el "procedimiento de emergencia".
> 
> La Comunidad de Madrid adjudicó a dedo un contrato de 150.000 euros a una empresa vinculada con la sociedad para la que trabaja el hermano de Ayuso (eldiario.es)
> 
> ...



Ya puedes buscar cosas, hasta que te acerques a las millonadas que han desfalcado tus amigos los suciatas te quedan muchas horas de búsquedas.
Y no, no estoy defendiendo a los Ayuso, solo me enerva que los reyes del desfalco vayan de adalides de lo que es moral, etico o justo.
En España roba todo el mundo, eso esta claro, solo que algunos, tirando mas bien a zurdos, lo hacen a lo grande. Y luego tienen los santos cojones morenos de decir que solo roban los del bando contrario.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Feb 2022)

Gana Sánchez, el socio de Fracasado


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> en un pais normal, esta tipa debería haber salido el jueves a pedir perdon a los madrileños y acto seguido dimitir y desparecer de escena.
> 
> por contra, sube en las encuestas.
> 
> españa no tiene remedio.



En un país normal Sanchez tendría que estar en la carcel, por utilizar el dinero de todos para forrar a los suyos, y aquí hablamos de miles de millones a cambio de nada, empezando por el ministerio de Igual dá.
No de unos pocos cientos de miles, por ciertos servicios vitales.

Hipocresía zurda elevado a la máxima expresión.


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

Ojalá gane Vox con mayoría absoluta y se haga con el poder de todas las instituciones. Iba a salir mierda a paladas de años para enterrarnos a todos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Ojo al dato:



Con estas noticias se entiende que nadie denuncie los tejemanejes de Sanchez.
Están todos en el ajo.
A ver si Putin aprieta el botón y nos borra del mapa de una vez, no merecemos ni existir.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Feb 2022)

Gracias Fracasado, tus socios y amigos

Ver archivo adjunto 950331


----------



## Antiparticula (19 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Me has convencido ( en serio ).
> 
> Y como premio y para disfrute del floro en general, aqui tienen ustedes cuanto nos hemos dejado en mascarillas con lo de la pande-mia. Tomese con moderación, puede ser indigesto e indignante.
> 
> ...








Una vez más los magufos-negacionistas teníamos razón: lo de las mascarillas era una puta mafia.


Lo del hermano de Ayuso es solo una gota en un oceano de corrupción. Gentuza-castuza dando pelotazos gracias a la medida grotesca , entre ridicula y siniestra, de la mascarilla OBLIGATORIA en el exterior. Media que empezó por Torra, le sigueron todos todos y estuvo vigente casi un AÑO.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Feb 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Hombre, si eres comercial de productos sanitarios, no es que "presumas" de tus contactos, es que hablar de ello forma parte



Ah, o sea que a usted le parece de recibo que el hermano de Ayuso ande por ahi presumiendo de ser hermano de quien es para conseguir prosperar como comercial, y que aun por encima sea con el beneplacito de la propia Ayuso.

Normal, si tenemos en cuenta que en este pais poder tirar de enchufes se acostumbra a considerar motivo de orgullo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Feb 2022)

Génova garantiza 4 años más para Pedro Sánchez !


----------



## Antiparticula (19 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> aves carroñeras.
> 
> la gente muriéndose y los ayuso llevándoselo calentito desde los privilegios del poder.
> 
> ...



Tú eres tonta.
Trabajar gratis para traer mascarillas y luego aplaudir a las ocho. 

Los covidiotas no podéis ser más colectivistas. ¡Qué puto asco!


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Ya puedes buscar cosas, hasta que te acerques a las millonadas que han desfalcado tus amigos los suciatas te quedan muchas horas de búsquedas.
> Y no, no estoy defendiendo a los Ayuso, solo me enerva que los reyes del desfalco vayan de adalides de lo que es moral, etico o justo.
> En España roba todo el mundo, eso esta claro, solo que algunos, tirando mas bien a zurdos, lo hacen a lo grande. Y luego tienen los santos cojones morenos de decir que solo roban los del bando contrario.



ya te he contestado que me dan muuuuucho asco los corrutos de hepaña sean del pp o la psoe. necesitas que lo repita a cada rato?

si tienes indicios que éste o el otro se lo han llevado calentito habla con Vox que tienen un departamento legal para estos lides y que pongan una demanda, creo que es lo que va a hacer podemos con ayuso.

este hilo va de la madre, la hija, el novio y el hermano. Son más de *TRES MILLONES DE EUROS *en contratos con la CAM.


----------



## Xanna (19 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Tú eres tonta.
> Trabajar gratis para traer mascarillas y luego aplaudir a las ocho.
> 
> Los covidiotas no podéis ser más colectivistas. ¡Qué puto asco!



si no entiendes que el hermano de Ayuso puede firmar contratos con las 17 CCAA salvo con la CAM lo mismo el tonto eres tú.

pero claro, a ver quién le iba a comprar mascarillas a mas de 6 euros a Tomás si no era su propia hermana cuando se podian conseguir a mitad de precio.

te recomiendo que te leas el hilo antes de insultar.


----------



## ivanito (19 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> ya te he contestado que me dan muuuuucho asco los corrutos de hepaña sean del pp o la psoe. necesitas que lo repita a cada rato?
> 
> si tienes indicios que éste o el otro se lo han llevado calentito habla con Vox que tienen un departamento legal para estos lides y que pongan una demanda, creo que es lo que va a hacer podemos con ayuso.
> 
> este hilo va de la madre, la hija, el novio y el hermano. Son más de *TRES MILLONES DE EUROS *en contratos con la CAM.



Este tema estaba en un cajón y lo saca Ayuso cuando más le ha convenido.
Si hubiera algo turbio no iba a suicidarse ella misma.
Ella se sabe limpia y todo es legal. Sino no lo sacaría.
Investigad lo que queráis, pero no hay nada, pues de otro modo no lo hubiera sacado nunca.


----------



## Xanna (20 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Este tema estaba en un cajón y lo saca Ayuso cuando más le ha convenido.
> Si hubiera algo turbio no iba a suicidarse ella misma.
> Ella se sabe limpia y todo es legal. Sino no lo sacaría.
> Investigad lo que queráis, pero no hay nada, pues de otro modo no lo hubiera sacado nunca.



que está limpia lo dice ella, no el juez.

si la ley de altos cargos de la CAM prohibe contratar a familiares , el juez puede interpretar que prohibe igualmente contratar a familiares a través de sociedades interpuestas (Sportive).

Tomás va a tener que explicar las cuatro facturas que cobró de Sportive en 2020 al cierre de la "operacion mascarillas". Si las cuatro facturas suman en efecto los 300.000 euros de los que habló Casado y Tomás no las puede justificar mas alla de la "operacion mascarillas" entonces estamos hablando no de un pago de Sportive a Tomas por gestiones realizadas sino de un margen de beneficios del 20% que se embolsa Tomas por la operacion como contratista "en la sombra" (fraude por testaferro).

y luego a ver cómo explica Isabel al juez que ella no estaba al corriente de un contrato de emergencia de 1,5 millones de euros para comprar masacarillas en plena pandemia firmado por un amigo de la infancia de su hermano Tomás y de ella misma. Habrá que ver qué mensajes salen en los mails y wassaps de Tomás y Daniel sobre cómo se fraguó el contacto con la CAM y si en ellos hay pruebas incriminatorias contra la presidenta o sus subordinados.

la cosa pinta muuuuu fea. De momento lo único que ha conseguido Isabel es aplacar una investigacion interna (amenazando a Casado con acusarle de espionaje) pero a cambio se ha ganado una investigación JUDICIAL que es bastante peor.


----------



## Xanna (20 Feb 2022)

Lo mismo Ayuso (MAR) pensó que con la mera mención del asunto de espionaje Casado iba a envainarsela. Pero antes de hacerlo, resulta que Casado ha soltado en vivo y en directo la bomba de los 300.000 euros que facturó Tomás por la "operacion mascarillas" y que ha dado munición a la oposición para presentar una denuncia contra Ayuso en Anti-corrupción.

Un error de cálculo que le puede salir muy caro. De momento ya está bajo sospecha como corruta de hepaña.


----------



## Xanna (20 Feb 2022)

el (presunto) testaferro de los ayuso, daniel alcazar.

se echa en falta la pulsera de la banderita que hace juego con el tooooroo y el fachaleco.

robando por la patria.


----------



## Xanna (20 Feb 2022)

ooops

Ayuso presidió el consejo de gobierno en el que se informó del contrato por el que cobró su hermano (elespanol.com)


----------



## pepeleches (20 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Pues no sé que poder, como no sea el poder de ser el líder perpetuo de la oposición, o bien en el mejor de los casos ser el vicepresidente de Abascal...........



El poder (por ejemplo) de 'obligar' a todos sus diputados a enviar tweets demostrando su apoyo. 

El que está arriba en una situación así tiene el poder de convocar a todos los pelotas que se aferran a la silla y cuyo sueldo depende de que siga siendo así, para manejar la situación con muchas más opciones que quienes están fuera.

Sabemos perfectamente que una encuesta entre sus propios votantes arrasaría a Casado y encumbraría a Ayuso. Pero al estar Casado donde está, quizás no dure mucho, pero por el camino puede dejar un montón de cadáveres con su poder. Y esa mayoría de miembros del partido prescindibles sopesará el riesgo de sacar los pies del tiesto. 

Feijóo se puede permitir opinar como quiera, incluso postularse para medrar. Pero el diputado que va en el 3er puesto por Lugo...pues no.


----------



## pepeleches (20 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> pero claro, a ver quién le iba a comprar mascarillas a mas de 6 euros a Tomás si no era su propia hermana cuando se podian conseguir a mitad de precio.



¿Estás seguro de eso??  

No me parece un asunto menor en absoluto. Que las mascarillas fueran o no a precio razonable sería una prueba a favor de una teoría o de la otra.

Todos sabemos que las mascarillas se dispararon, pero saber en ese momento exactamente qué era un precio de mercado o no dos años después es un poco jodido, cuando los precios variaban tantísimo


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (20 Feb 2022)

¿Jaque Mate de la Ayuso? Si Ayuso y Cansado salen diciendo que todo está aclarado, y hasta dándose un beso, yo diría que el autor del hilo tendrá que cambiarlo por un "Tablas entre Ayuso y Cansado, y aquí no ha pasao ná".


----------



## Debunker (20 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> 55k por "gestiones" y dice que no hay caso.
> LOS COJONES



Conseguir material sanitario, cuando los sanitarios no tenían ni mascarillas, las usaban los pocos que la tenían una semana, tampoco había batas, nada de nada, como digo conseguirlas al mejor precio, organizar la logística (ya no nos acordamos pero países como Italia y alguno más , interceptaban aviones con material sanitario que iban a otros países como España para quedarse con el material sanitario era una especie de guerra) , tener el contacto adecuado en China el mayor productor de mascarillas y otros productos sanitarios, no es moco de pavo, naturalmente que eso es un trabajo que requiere ser pagado, un tío como el hermano de Ayuso que llevaba en ese negocio 27 años no es un tío que pone la mano por una gestión, ningún otro lo hubiera hecho mejor , mírate los contratos de decenas de millones que hizo el gobierno central de materiales defectuosos y sobre precios de asombro , las mascarillas que se importaron a través del hermano de Ayuso fueron las más baratas en aquellos momentos y de total calidad.


----------



## pepeleches (20 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> que está limpia lo dice ella, no el juez.
> 
> si la ley de altos cargos de la CAM prohibe contratar a familiares , el juez puede interpretar que prohibe igualmente contratar a familiares a través de sociedades interpuestas (Sportive).
> 
> ...



Aquí creo que te equivocas.....

En ningún momento tiene que presentar nada al juez. Es quien acusa quien tiene que aportar pruebas de que ha habido cualquier delito (afortunadamente!). Es más, estará limpia hasta que un juez diga lo contrario. Qué rápido se nos olvida lo básico....

Me extrañaría mucho que Ayuso salga diciendo lo de los 55.000€ si una simple factura puede desmontarlo. Sería jugarse toda la carrera, básicamente porque si se demuestra mentira entonces sí que lo tendría chungo. Y aunque no se haya presentado, obviamente esa factura existe; si la denuncia prospera, saben que va a terminar siendo pública.

Y no olvidemos que Casado ha reculado con lo del expediente cerrándolo. Me parece a mi que se ha dado cuenta de que ha metido la pata haciendo pública esa cantidad, simplemente por este detalle la operación pasa de tener un pago sospechosísimo y abultado, a tener un pago razonable porcentualmente y ajustado a mercado. 

Y estamos en lo mismo, la ley prohíbe siempre contratar a familiares. Que el alto cargo lo haga, no que otros lo hagan. Es decir, que influya de cualquier manera para que eso sea así. Y ahí el concepto es importante; es casi inviable que una comunidad como Madrid, con tanta gente considerada alto cargo, y con la millonada que gestiona en contratos, no haya alguno en el que haya relaciones de amistad o familiares. El tema es que no pueden participar, hasta ética no debieran ni enterarse. 

Porque también cometes otro error importante; en ningún momento la CAM contrató ni pagó a su hermano. La CAM contrató una empresa, y esa empresa pagó un servicio al hermano. Distinto sería que atacasen la relación entre Ayuso y la dirección de esa empresa (que igual puede ser hasta pero éticamente...), pero es que se han centrado en el hermano, y como nadie discute que la factura fue de su hermano a la empresa contratista, no aplican las restricciones en las que se basan para atacar, puesto que en ningún momento su hermano ha facturado a la CAM.

Hasta en esto se puede observar la torpeza de Casado y Egea, puesto que si tienes claro que es así, y que su hermano nunca ha cobrado de la CAM, ciertamente de inicio ya vas a tener mil problemas para insinuar que hay corrupción. Puede ser que hubiera sido más rentable atacar la relación con los dueños de la empresa, pero ahora ya no puedes cambiar el relato.

Y es que me temo que, incluso en el caso en que realmente se viera corrupción, legalmente no lo sea, aunque éticamente quedase claro. De ser así (y que se demuestre, no como los fanáticos de la otra orilla que ya lo dan por demostradísimo...), aunque no hubiera sentencia, en un país razonable Ayuso perdería su apoyo. Pero somos como somos, y la otra orilla atacará aunque no haya nada, mientras la suya la defenderá aunque se sepa que se ha pasado de la raya

Todos estos matices son importantes, mucho. Quién contrata, cómo, por qué, cuanto se ha llevado. No tengo muy claro si en una comunidad que maneja 20.000 millones la presidenta se pueda enterar de esto, aunque tengo claro que si hubiera sido algo honrado sí que hubiera sido lo lógico. Enterarse y no participar es mucho más difícil. 

Por eso creo que lo que incriminaría a Ayuso sería casi exclusivamente una prueba en la que se demostrase que ella favoreció a su hermano de alguna forma, que intercediese para que se contratase a esa empresa.

Todo lo demás me parece que no tiene mucho recorrido...


----------



## ivanito (20 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Lo mismo Ayuso (MAR) pensó que con la mera mención del asunto de espionaje Casado iba a envainarsela. Pero antes de hacerlo, resulta que Casado ha soltado en vivo y en directo la bomba de los 300.000 euros que facturó Tomás por la "operacion mascarillas" y que ha dado munición a la oposición para presentar una denuncia contra Ayuso en Anti-corrupción.
> 
> Un error de cálculo que le puede salir muy caro. De momento ya está bajo sospecha como corruta de hepaña.



Ayuso no airea el tema si tiene algo que la pueda condenar. Que Ayuso no es tonta como Casado y aceituno, y si lo fuera, está bien asesorada, así que no te preocupes por eso.


----------



## ivanito (20 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> El poder (por ejemplo) de 'obligar' a todos sus diputados a enviar tweets demostrando su apoyo.
> 
> El que está arriba en una situación así tiene el poder de convocar a todos los pelotas que se aferran a la silla y cuyo sueldo depende de que siga siendo así, para manejar la situación con muchas más opciones que quienes están fuera.
> 
> ...



El único poder que tiene ahora Casado es el de cargarse al PP y relanzar la campaña de Abascal para futuro presidente de España, o en su defecto, perpetuar a Pedro Sanchez en la Moncloa.
Si la gente antes de esto ya no le quería, ahora mucho menos.
Sin sus votantes, el poder de Casado es humo.


----------



## ivanito (20 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Y es que me temo que, incluso en el caso en que realmente se viera corrupción, legalmente no lo sea, aunque éticamente quedase claro. De ser así (y que se demuestre, no como los fanáticos de la otra orilla que ya lo dan por demostradísimo...), aunque no hubiera sentencia, en un país razonable Ayuso perdería su apoyo. Pero somos como somos, y la otra orilla atacará aunque no haya nada, mientras la suya la defenderá aunque se sepa que se ha pasado de la raya



Para empezar, en un país razonable Pedro Sanchez no sería presidente del gobierno.

Ayuso es posible que supiera que su hermano estaba en la operación, pero en un momento donde todas las mascarillas eran pocas, no vas a hacerle ascos a un contrato que además beneficia a tu familia, solo porque las normas de la comunidad digan que no puedes dar contratos a ningún familiar para no hacer favoritismos. En este momento de máxima urgencia no puedes perder el tiempo buscando otros proveedores cuando tu hermano tiene contactos y es mas de fiar que cualquier otro proveedor que no sabes el grado de profesionalidad que tenga. Eso no es un favoritismo, sino la voluntad de salvar vidas.

Otra cosa es que se engorde artificialmente la factura con cargo al erario publico para que tu hermano se lleve una comisión aprovechándose de tu posición privilegiada de presidenta de la comunidad, aunque esa comisión vaya oculta en la factura, y luego la empresa se lo pague a su hermano engordando otro contrato.

Esto ultimo sí sería robar y sería ilegal.

Lo otro ni siquiera lo vería inmoral cuando hay vidas en juego y hay que aprovechar todas las opciones que se presentan, aunque nos estemos jugando que te puedan tachar de corrupta.

Aquí lo inmoral de verdad es la puñalada trapera de Casado en la espalda de Ayuso, disfrazada de falsa voluntad de luchar contra la corrupción, cuando si tienes sospechas de que alguien de los tuyos ha robado, lo primero que tienes que hacer no es espiar para hacer un dosier con el que chantajearle, sino denunciarlo directamente a anticorrupción.
Y también es inmoral la hipocresía de los partidos de izquierda, cuando en sus filas ha habido contratos mucho mas oscuros y por millonadas y no han denunciado nada, y ahora a la mínima que se les presenta la oportunidad de hundir a un rival político como Ayuso acuden todos en tromba a denunciarlo, como si ellos fueran los adalides de la pureza.
Si realmente les importara la corrupción, la primera que limpiarían sería la de sus filas. Esto no va de luchar contra la corrupcion, sino de intentar derribar a los rivales políticos, aquí no hay nadie puro y limpio, y si hubiera uno, ese es Ayuso, pero eso se tiene que demostrar.

Afortunadamente la gente no es tonta, todos mis amigos y familiares que son mas rojos que el tomate y que odiaban a Ayuso solo por ideología, ahora empatizan con ella porque ven la caza de brujas que han hecho contra ella, incluso traición dentro de sus propias filas, y porque están informados y saben que aunque fuera cierto que hubiera robado, es algo que lo han hecho todos y a manos llenas, y este es un caso menor comparado con los grandes desfalcos que ha habido en otros lados. No van a votarla nunca porque son rojos, pero después de esto ahora les cae un poco menos mal.
Al final con toda esta nauseabundez lo único que van a conseguir es hacerla mártir.


----------



## Chortina Premium (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Xanna (20 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> ¿Estás seguro de eso??
> 
> No me parece un asunto menor en absoluto. Que las mascarillas fueran o no a precio razonable sería una prueba a favor de una teoría o de la otra.
> 
> Todos sabemos que las mascarillas se dispararon, pero saber en ese momento exactamente qué era un precio de mercado o no dos años después es un poco jodido, cuando los precios variaban tantísimo



Ese mismo dia, en la CAM estaban comprando mascarillas a 3-4 euros.

(se está dando la cifra de 5 euros con respecto a las mascarillas de Tomás pero el precio final fueron 6,05 euros porque las FFP3 nunca llegaron y no se corrigió la factura para devolver la diferencia).


----------



## Xanna (20 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Ayuso no airea el tema si tiene algo que la pueda condenar. Que Ayuso no es tonta como Casado y aceituno, y si lo fuera, está bien asesorada, así que no te preocupes por eso.



MAR tiene mucha prisa por volver a Moncloa.

Ayuso se equivocó al ponerse en manos de borrachín nostálgico.


----------



## Xanna (20 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Aquí creo que te equivocas.....
> 
> En ningún momento tiene que presentar nada al juez. Es quien acusa quien tiene que aportar pruebas de que ha habido cualquier delito (afortunadamente!). Es más, estará limpia hasta que un juez diga lo contrario. Qué rápido se nos olvida lo básico....
> 
> ...



Una vez que te sientas en el banquillo, has de responder a las preguntas de la acusación. Ayuso habló de cuatro facturas de su hermano Tomás al amigo común de la infancia Daniel. Y Casado de un total de 300.000 euros (IVA incluido) facturados. Munición para la acusación que Tomas deberá explicar ante el juez. Y si el juez tiene dudas de las explicaciones, puede pedir a la Agencia Tributaria las declaraciones de la renta de Tomas y / o citar a Daniel para que de su versión de los hechos. Pero el juez no se va a quedar satisfecho hasta ver las cuatro facturas. Y es que lo que puede colar con Casado en una investigación interna nada tiene que ver con lo que cuela o deja de colar en un tribunal de justicia.

Ya va siendo hora de que en España se ponga fin a la contratación de familiares por la Administración y puede que Ayuso marque un antes y un después (ahi te concedo que es muy posible que me equivoque, soy una optimista impenitente lol). Es verdad que Juan Guerra fue absuelto en su día, pero estamos hablando de otra epoca cercana al franquismo (Transición) cuando las licitaciones eran práctica habitual -- y de un importe menor que palidece con los varios millones de euros firmados por la familia Ayuso (madre, hija, pareja, hermano).

En fin, que si hay condena será porque hay pruebas de que hubo fraude de testaferro y de que la presidenta estaba al tanto de que Tomas formaba parte de la operacion. Estas pruebas pueden aparecer o no en el curso de la investigacion judicial (si es que la Fiscalía anti-corrupción decide abrirla y con lo que ha ido saliendo estos días mi opinión es que sería lo suyo) y/ o en la interrogación de testigos.

En cuanto a las guerras internas del PP me interesan poco (me interesa mas la corrupcion administrativa), Casado estaba amirtizado y él lo sabia. Su mision consistió en pararle lpos `pies a Isabel (el candidato a la presidencia era otro). Misión cumplida.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> que está limpia lo dice ella, no el juez.
> 
> si la ley de altos cargos de la CAM prohibe contratar a familiares , el juez puede interpretar que prohibe igualmente contratar a familiares a través de sociedades interpuestas (Sportive).
> 
> ...



Entiendo que a los nazis socialistas el tema de carga de la prueba penal os la suda mucho, pero llevas cacareando todo el hilo qué Ayuso y su hermano debe demostrar SU INOCENCIA cuando mas bien seria la fiscalia quien debe demostrar su culpabilidad y sabiendose el tema desde noviembre ni dios ha denunciado ni la FSM ni la intervención han actuado de oficio.

Porque NO HAY CASO. La piscina no tiene agua y nadie ha sido tan gilipollas de tirarse de cabeza.

Pero eso si, difamar y calumniar si es gratis

Fiesler estaria orgulloso de vosotras, sus hijas espirituales.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Una vez que te sientas en el banquillo, has de responder a las preguntas de la acusación. Ayuso habló de cuatro facturas de su hermano Tomás al amigo común de la infancia Daniel. Y Casado de un total de 300.000 euros (IVA incluido) facturados. Munición para la acusación que Tomas deberá explicar ante el juez. Y si el juez tiene dudas de las explicaciones, puede pedir a la Agencia Tributaria las declaraciones de la renta de Tomas y / o citar a Daniel para que de su versión de los hechos. Pero el juez no se va a quedar satisfecho hasta ver las cuatro facturas. Y es que lo que puede colar con Casado en una investigación interna nada tiene que ver con lo que cuela o deja de colar en un tribunal de justicia.
> 
> Ya va siendo hora de que en España se ponga fin a la contratación de familiares por la Administración y puede que Ayuso marque un antes y un después (ahi te concedo que es muy posible que me equivoque, soy una optimista impenitente lol). Es verdad que Juan Guerra fue absuelto en su día, pero estamos hablando de otra epoca (cercana al franquista cuando las licitaciones eran práctica habitual) y de un importe que palidece con los varios millones de euros firmados por la familia Ayuso (madre, hija, pareja, hermano).
> 
> En fin, que si hay condena será porque hay pruebas de que hubo fraude de testaferro y de que la presidenta estaba al tanto de que Tomas formaba parte de la operacion. Estas pruebas pueden aparecer o no en el curso de la investigacion judicial (si es que la Fiscalía anto-corrupcion decide abrirla y con lo que ha ido saliendo estos días mi opnión es que sería lo suyo) y/ o en la interrrogación de testigos.



Por lo de la madre ya me explicas en qué y de qué. Esa señora desde 2011 no tiene firma en ninguna mercantil y la qué tuvo fue por herencia ,(envenenada) del marido.

Sois unos sinverguenzas


----------



## Gotthard (20 Feb 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


>



Brutal


----------



## Guillotin (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## djvan (20 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Entiendo que a los nazis socialistas el tema de carga de la prueba penal os la suda mucho, pero llevas cacareando todo el hilo qué Ayuso y su hermano debe demostrar SU INOCENCIA cuando mas bien seria la fiscalia quien debe demostrar su culpabilidad y sabiendose el tema desde noviembre ni dios ha denunciado ni la FSM ni la intervención han actuado de oficio.
> 
> Porque NO HAY CASO. La piscina no tiene agua y nadie ha sido tan gilipollas de tirarse de cabeza.
> 
> ...



es que ellos funcionan como las checas, te señalan ejecutan y punto..


----------



## Rantamplum (20 Feb 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Personalmente creo que la semana que viene esto se acaba. Ayuno ganará y solo queda ver qué cabezas se cobrará:
> Aceituno, éste cae seguro. Ya piden su renuncia hasta sus íntimos allegados.
> Fracasado, intentará hacer de cortafuegos con Teobobo a la desesperada. Problemas: aquí el único que ha reconocido implícitamente haber cometido delitos castigados con hasta 4 años de cárcel es él además de comportarse de forma poco ejemplar manejando "dossieres". Y lo peor de todo, sus votantes lo desprecian. No tiene futuro alguno en política y el partido lo sabe.
> Carapolla, todo el pastel de mierda no se entiende sin él pero por algún extraño motivo parece que ambos bandos prefieren que se quede al margen. Si sigue con el perfil bajo quizás se salve.



Carapolla no cae porque entonces pierden la alcaldía de Madrid , ya veremos si no la pierden aún con carapolla .


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Xanna (20 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Entiendo que a los nazis socialistas el tema de carga de la prueba penal os la suda mucho, pero llevas cacareando todo el hilo qué Ayuso y su hermano debe demostrar SU INOCENCIA cuando mas bien seria la fiscalia quien debe demostrar su culpabilidad y sabiendose el tema desde noviembre ni dios ha denunciado ni la FSM ni la intervención han actuado de oficio.
> 
> Porque NO HAY CASO. La piscina no tiene agua y nadie ha sido tan gilipollas de tirarse de cabeza.
> 
> ...



pero qué difamar ni qué niño muerto si la propia Ayuso se ha referido a cuatro facturas de Tomas a Daniel en 2020 al cierre de la operación mascarillas mientras Casado ha aludido a un total de 300.000 euros facturados.

Esas facturas requieren una explicación y todo apunta a que la explicación va a llegar por la via judicial. Pues bienvenida sea.

si no hay nada que esconder, tranquilidad y buenos alimentos.


----------



## Xanna (20 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Por lo de la madre ya me explicas en qué y de qué. Esa señora desde 2011 no tiene firma en ninguna mercantil y la qué tuvo fue por herencia ,(envenenada) del marido.
> 
> Sois unos sinverguenzas



y asi todo. Ahora se ha descubierto un contrato de un millón de euros en respiradores.

*La Comunidad de Madrid ha adjudicado contratos sanitarios a uno de los fundadores de la empresa de la familia de Ayuso*

Desde que Juan Carlos Herrero Casasola —socio de la familia Ayuso en MC Infortécnica, la empresa que no devolvió un préstamo de 400.000 euros a Avalmadrid— se convirtió en diciembre de 2019 en administrador de Proyectos Hospitalarios Internacional, el Gobierno de Ayuso le ha concedido de forma directa 48 contratos
— Ayuso, tras ocultar que posee el 50% de la empresa familiar en su declaración de bienes: "De las cosas de Podemos no hablo"
*La Comunidad de Madrid ha adjudicado contratos sanitarios a uno de los fundadores de la empresa de la familia de Ayuso (eldiario.es)*


----------



## Xanna (20 Feb 2022)

casos aislados , que dirán los fanboys de ayuso.

se ve que es práctica habitual en España adjudicar contratos al socio de tu madre o hermano


----------



## PLS--palasaca (20 Feb 2022)

djvan dijo:


> es que ellos funcionan como las checas, te señalan ejecutan y punto..



Es lo que tiene haberse acostumbrado a leyes tipo la LIVG; que le empieza a salir bigotillo estilo Stalin o Hitler a cualquier acémila que se cree con la razón.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Eric Finch (20 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> pues creo que en eso te equivocas
> 
> la psoe, mas madrid y mugremos han puesto hace unas pocas horas una denuncia. Ellos piensan que si es delito



Por mi como si la presentan la Celestina de Badalona y _Rozi-Hito_.

Denunciar por denunciar lo puede hacer cualquier subnormal. Sale más a cuenta lo de las 169 portadas.

Acordaros de Camps o de Barberá.


----------



## Xanna (20 Feb 2022)

*Las mascarillas que vendió Tomás a 6,05 euros a la CAM no eran FFP3, tampoco eran FFP2, ni FFP2/KN95 homologadas sino KN95 a secas y se podian conseguir en Ali Express por aquellas fechas a 1,45 euros la pieza, como demuestra este pedido del 19 de abril de 2020 que realizó Daniel Paltrinieri, un lector de elDiario.es.*








Las mascarillas del hermano de Ayuso eran más baratas y de peor calidad que las que figuraban en la adjudicación (eldiario.es)


----------



## Xanna (20 Feb 2022)

¿Qué tal ha ido la mani hoy en genova de los patriotas hepañoles favor de la corrupción? 

Los mismos tarados que en su dia gritaban "vivan las caenas !" ahora gritando "Ayuso róbame más !" ??


----------



## Xanna (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## pepeleches (21 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Una vez que te sientas en el banquillo, has de responder a las preguntas de la acusación. Ayuso habló de cuatro facturas de su hermano Tomás al amigo común de la infancia Daniel. Y Casado de un total de 300.000 euros (IVA incluido) facturados. Munición para la acusación que Tomas deberá explicar ante el juez. Y si el juez tiene dudas de las explicaciones, puede pedir a la Agencia Tributaria las declaraciones de la renta de Tomas y / o citar a Daniel para que de su versión de los hechos. Pero el juez no se va a quedar satisfecho hasta ver las cuatro facturas. Y es que lo que puede colar con Casado en una investigación interna nada tiene que ver con lo que cuela o deja de colar en un tribunal de justicia



Es que lo estás diciendo: una vez que te sientas en el banquillo. Y para que se abra una investigación, tiene que haber una sospecha razonable. 

El problema es que en este tema se está actuando en algunos casos como si estuviese imputado, cuando no directamente juzgada y condenada. Por supuesto que el juez puede hacer lo que le venga en gana, pero es que no hay ningún tipo de procedimiento judicial abierto, que es lo que a veces se olvida...


----------



## Soynuevo (21 Feb 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Millon y medio, gilipollas



No sabes ni contar, paleto descerebrado. Venga vuelve con la rata chepuda y la cornuda, fracasado


----------



## Soynuevo (21 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


>



Qué pongas a ese gordo retrasado como fuente dice mucho de tu nivel .




. Sin hablar que este Hdlgp defiende a la dictadura cubana


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (21 Feb 2022)

La pregunta concreta, a estas alturas de la partida, y mientras el reloj avanza pa ambos contendientes es ¿Aceptará Tablas la Ayuso, o se empeñará en mover sus fichas hasta obligar a que Cansado abandone, coronándose Ayuso como la Judith Polgar de la política ejpañola?


----------



## Xanna (21 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Es que lo estás diciendo: una vez que te sientas en el banquillo. Y para que se abra una investigación, tiene que haber una sospecha razonable.
> 
> El problema es que en este tema se está actuando en algunos casos como si estuviese imputado, cuando no directamente juzgada y condenada. Por supuesto que el juez puede hacer lo que le venga en gana, pero es que no hay ningún tipo de procedimiento judicial abierto, que es lo que a veces se olvida...



y lo que estoy diciendo yo es que la oposición ha denunciado el contrato de las mascarillas en anti-corrupción ante las informaciones que han ido saliendo estos días y que apuntan a DELITO (fraude por testaferro, tráfico de influencias, cohecho, malversación, prevaricación ...)

en mi opinión hay suficientes indicios de delito como para que la fiscalía abra una investigación, pero ya se verá. De momento, ayuso está bajo sospecha. Es decir, es una presunta ladrona. En mi caso, me he limitado a llamarla sinvergüenza con todas las letras (y a referirme a la corrupción endémica de la administración española, en la que el PP de Madrid es medalla de oro), por aprovechar la presidenta de la CAM su cargo para incrementar el patrimonio familiar a través de su madre, pareja, hermano... por no hablar de los sobrecostes del 150% del hospital zendal, un auténtico fiasco, sobrecostes con los que se han llenado los bolsillos sus amiguitos los constructores a costa de los sufridos contribuyentes y que le van asegurar una jubilación de oro. Y eso no me lo tiene que decir un juez ok? Faltaría más que no me pueda expresar en libertad no vayamos a herir la sensibilidad de Isabel Ayuso y sus fanboys.

SIN-VER-GÜEN-ZA.

En un país medio normal, la dolorosa de La Almudena (también le he llamado mamarracha, así es) habría salido a pedir perdón a los madrileños y desparecido de escena. Aquí, los de la banderita le aplauden. Robando por España. Luego os preguntáis porque la rojigualda y el nacional-catolicismo producen tanto asco. Solo hay que ver como abandonó a los ancianos en manos de los fondos buitre que gestionan las residencias de la CAM. Ni una llamada para exigirles comprar material sanitario. Como si los pingües beneficios que sacan no les diera para comprar epis, tests y mascarillas.

MA-MA-RRA-CHA


----------



## Xanna (21 Feb 2022)

Soynuevo dijo:


> Qué pongas a ese gordo retrasado como fuente dice mucho de tu nivel .
> Ver archivo adjunto 951966
> . Sin hablar que este Hdlgp defiende a la dictadura cubana




lo que dice es verdad, sea gordo o flaco. Hay contratos de la CAM a Tomas de 17.000 y pico euros para evitar la licitacion pública (a oartir de 18.000).

para gorda la ayuso, que ni con dietas, entrenador, liposucciones y fajas moldeadoras deja de ser gorda.

a ver si mejoramos los argumentos.

con un poquito es suficiente, dado el nivel del que partes.


----------



## sada (21 Feb 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


>



jajaja


----------



## ominae (21 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> y lo que estoy diciendo yo es que la oposición ha denunciado el contrato de las mascarillas en anti-corrupción ante las informaciones que han ido saliendo estos días y que apuntan a DELITO (fraude por testaferro, tráfico de influencias, cohecho, malversación, prevaricación ...)
> 
> en mi opinión hay suficientes indicios de delito como para que la fiscalía abra una investigación, pero ya se verá. De momento, ayuso está bajo sospecha.



Deja de estafar a la gente y hacerte el ofendido, de momento lo que sabemos es que todos los medios de izquierda en una tromba mediatica nunca vista desde la epoca de aznar han estado dos dias seguidos mintiendo diciendo que el hermano de ayuso habia cobrado una comisión por conseguir un contrato para la CAM. Todos hemos podido leer eso en todos vuestros periodicos durante dos dias seguidos.

Tambien sabemos que hay una operación en el PP, con el apoyo de todos los medios de izquierda y obviamente del PSOE, para convertir al PP en un partido de izquierdas y que consiste en expulsar de ese partido a todo cargo publico o persona de la directiva que se mantenga en posiciones derechistas, en una clara traición a sus votantes y militantes, por una cupula de gente con conexiones bastante raras que nadie conoce ni sabe muy bien que estan haciendo alli.

Y mientras tanto engañáis a la gente participando en esto, diciendo cosas que ya se han demostrado que son totalmente falsas, que no habeis corregido o pedido disculpas, sino que os inventáis unas nuevas y dejáis de hablar de la mentira que acabais de decir. Siempre es igual.

No se puede convivir con gente como vosotros, cada dia es mas evidente.


----------



## Xanna (21 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Deja de estafar a la gente y hacerte el ofendido, de momento lo que sabemos es que todos los medios de izquierda en una tromba mediatica nunca vista desde la epoca de aznar han estado dos dias seguidos mintiendo diciendo que el hermano de ayuso habia cobrado una comisión por conseguir un contrato para la CAM. Todos hemos podido leer eso en todos vuestros periodicos durante dos dias seguidos.
> 
> Tambien sabemos que hay una operación en el PP, con el apoyo de todos los medios de izquierda y obviamente del PSOE, para convertir al PP en un partido de izquierdas y que consiste en expulsar de ese partido a todo cargo publico o persona de la directiva que se mantenga en posiciones derechistas, en una clara traición a sus votantes y militantes, por una cupula de gente con conexiones bastante raras que nadie conoce ni sabe muy bien que estan haciendo alli.
> 
> ...



los medios de izquierda han aireado las vergüenzas de ayuso porque el propio PP les ha dado munición. Para eso esta la oposición.

y no te confundas, la única estafa que hay aquí es al contribuyente. La de la presidenta de la CAM comprando mascarillas no homolagadas con dinero publico a 6,05 euros la pieza cuando se podian conseguir por 1,50 - 3,00 euros en el mercado internacional en una operacion que se fraguó aprovechando una situacion de emergencia / tragedia humana y que reprtó unos beneficos de +20% para los ayuso y el amigo de la infancia que supuestamente actuó de testaferro. Como se respartió el dinero (los 300.000 euros a los que aludió Casado) está por clarificar -- esperemos que por la via judicial.

las guerras de poder internas en el PP (y un futuro pacto PP-PSOE para reformar el modelo de Estado) que está en el trasfondo de toda esta movida es un tema diferente al de la CORRUPCIÓN y quienes están engañanado al personal son quienes mezclan ambos temas por intreses electoralistas. A mi no me mires, que yo he entrado en el hilo a hablar de corrupcion -- y más en particualar de lña corrupcion del PP de Madrod, Comunidad en la que vivo y en al que gobierna el PP desde que tengo uso de razón.

ya lo dije en el momento: si vas de chula, asegúrate de que no tienes esqueletos en el armario.


----------



## ominae (21 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> los medios de izquierda han aireado las vergüenzas de ayuso porque el propio PP les ha dado munición. Para eso esta la oposición.
> 
> y no te confundas, la única estafa que hay aquí es al contribuyente. La de la presidenta de la CAM omprando mascarillas no homolagadas con dinero publico a su hermano Tomás a 6,05 euros la pieza cuando se podian conseguir por 1,50 - 3,00 euros en el mercado internacional.
> 
> ...



A ver muchacho, quien esta engañando a la gente es el que sigue diciendo cosas que son mentira, ni la presidenta ha dado ningún contrato a su hermano, ni su hermano ha cobrado una comisión por conseguir un contrato con la CAM.

Ya con el virus hemos aprendido que porque una serie de medios digan a la vez una cosa eso no lo convierte en verdad. Ahora mismo los que tendriais que estar dando explicaciones en algun sitio sois los que seguis diciendo cosas que sabeis perfectamente que no son ciertas.


----------



## plakaplaka (21 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> los medios de izquierda han aireado las vergüenzas de ayuso porque el propio PP les ha dado munición. *Para eso esta la oposición.*
> 
> y no te confundas, la única estafa que hay aquí es al contribuyente. La de la presidenta de la CAM comprando mascarillas no homolagadas con dinero publico a 6,05 euros la pieza cuando se podian conseguir por 1,50 - 3,00 euros en el mercado internacional en una operacion que se fraguó aprovechando una situacion de emergencia / tragedia humana y que reprtó unos beneficos de +20% para los ayuso y el amigo de la infancia que supuestamente actuó de testaferro. Como se respartieron el dinero está por clarificar -- esperemos que por la via judicial.
> 
> ...



La oposición está muy callada, viendo al PP autodestruyéndose, porque en los procedimientos de contratación por urgencia "justificados" por la pandemia hay tanta mierda que si se hace una auditoría seria implosiona el país. ¿O crees que en lo de la empresa seleccionada a dedo por Ábalos que facturó 53 millones de pavos en mascarillas no se puede encontrar mierda a paladas?

El Gobierno adjudica 'a dedo' contratos por 3.236 millones durante la pandemia
Si se examina eso con rigor, España implosiona.


----------



## Xanna (21 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> A ver muchacho, quien esta engañando a la gente es el que sigue diciendo cosas que son mentira, ni la presidenta ha dado ningún contrato a su hermano, ni su hermano ha cobrado una comisión por conseguir un contrato con la CAM.
> 
> Ya con el virus hemos aprendido que porque una serie de medios digan a la vez una cosa eso no lo convierte en verdad. Ahora mismo los que tendriais que estar dando explicaciones en algun sitio sois los que seguis diciendo cosas que sabeis perfectamente que no son ciertas.



eso lo tendrá que decir un juez, no tú. Es lo que estamos exigiendo muchos españoles. Casado y tú habeis aceptado las explicaciones de Ayuso, pero yo NO. Algun problema?


----------



## ominae (21 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> eso lo tendrá que decir un juez, no tú. Es lo que estamos exigiendo muchos españoles. Casado y tú habeis aceptado las explicaciones de Ayuso, pero yo NO. Algun problema?



Pero que va a decidir un juez, que tu has mentido durante dos dias? Eso ya sabemos que es asi, no es necesario ningun juez porque lo hemos visto todos en directo.


----------



## Parmel (21 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Le pagó la empresa, no el Ayuntamiento
> 
> No hay caso.
> 
> Casado out



Pagó la empresa con dinero sacado del Ayuntamiento. Tú me contratas a mí por la puta cara (sin concurso) y yo luego te doy una propina a cambio. Siempre va así en el 3%, imbécil.


----------



## Xanna (21 Feb 2022)

plakaplaka dijo:


> La oposición está muy callada, viendo al PP autodestruyéndose, porque en los procedimientos de contratación por urgencia "justificados" por la pandemia hay tanta mierda que si se hace una auditoría seria implosiona el país. ¿O crees que en lo de la empresa seleccionada a dedo por Ábalos que facturó 53 millones de pavos en mascarillas no se puede encontrar mierda a paladas?
> 
> El Gobierno adjudica 'a dedo' contratos por 3.236 millones durante la pandemia
> Si se examina eso con rigor, España implosiona.



De momento hay una denuncia en la fiscalia anti-corrupción contra Ayuso de PSOE, Podemos y Mas Madrid.

Si en alguno de los contratos de Abalos hay indicios de delito, que PP, Vox y Cs presenten la correspondiente denuncia.

La corrupcion administrativa es endémica en este país y todos los esfuerzos son pocos. Si implosiona España en el proceso pues que implosione. Se desmonta el pais y se monta de nuevo. En mi opinion, habría que empezar por cambiar el modelo de Estado, que tiene mucho que ver.


----------



## Xanna (21 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Pero que va a decidir un juez, que tu has mentido durante dos dias? Eso ya sabemos que es asi, no es necesario ningun juez porque lo hemos visto todos en directo.



tu has visto las cuatro facturas de Tomas a Daniel ?

pues eso.

yo las quiero ver.

algun problema?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## ominae (21 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> tu has visto las cuatro facturas?
> 
> pues eso.
> 
> ...



pues si, que eres un mentiroso y no solo no pides disculpas por mentir y tratar de engañar a la gente durante varios dias, sino que le dices a la gente a la que has intentado engañar que te demuestre cosas. El puto mundo al revés siempre con esta gente.


----------



## Xanna (21 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> pues si, que eres un mentiroso y no solo no pides disculpas por mentir y tratar de engañar a la gente durante varios dias, sino que le dices a la gente a la que has intentado engañar que te demuestre cosas. El puto mundo al revés siempre con esta gente.



no voy a pedir disculpas porque no he mentido ni he intentado engañar a nadie. El que dice que el hermano de la Ayuso se habría embolsado 300.000 euros por la "operacion mascarillas" es Casado. Yo lo que exijo es una explicación por la via judicial porque las investigaciones internas del PP no me cuadran.


----------



## otroyomismo (21 Feb 2022)

Nada, hombre, nada. A ver si le meten mano tambien a otros:



_(...) Las lista de episodios sórdidos en torno a la sede de Génova y sus moradores daría para completar varios volúmenes. Empezando por las acusaciones de corrupción a Rita Barberá, con dimisión y abandono del partido, que provocaron su muerte prematura, y siguiendo por la filtración, desde el ministerio de Hacienda de *Cristóbal Montoro*, de la declaración tributaria de *Esperanza Aguirre* en puertas de las municipales madrileñas; la filtración de las sociedades en el exterior del ministro José Manuel Soria para obligarlo a dimitir; el pintoresco ciudadano sirio, confidente del CNI, que sirvió para llevar a Eduardo Zaplana a la cárcel de Picassent; el video con las cremas robadas por *Cristina Cifuentes* que acabó con su carrera política; la persecución contra *Ignacio González*, expresidente de la Comunidad de Madrid (espionaje en Colombia por los mismos detectives a los que ahora han recurrido contra Ayuso y/o montaje en torno al piso en Marbella) que terminó apartándole de la CAM; el seguimiento a *Javier Arenas* a través de la agencia Método3… La lista sería interminable y la conclusión, clara: el PP es un partido podrido por el uso y abuso de prácticas mafiosas contra sus propios militantes, tan podrido que probablemente ya no sea suficiente con vender la sede de Génova para limpiarlo.


Poco que añadir en un PSOE convertido en agencia de colocación, caso de los amigos del presidente enchufados en la dirección de las empresas del sector público con sueldos de vértigo, o los más de 800 asesores colocados entre Gobierno y Moncloa, gente en su inmensa mayoría puesta a dedo con cargo al erario. Cientos de millones en la compra de material sanitario a través de sociedades interpuestas, *Ábalos* o *Illa* al aparato, y una corrupción más sutil, más difícilmente detectable, como la del marido de la vicepresidenta y ministra de Economía, *Nadia Calviño*, ocupado en el reparto de los fondos UE, o la del marido de la ministra de Energía, *Teresa Ribera*, y su vigilia desde la Sala de Supervisión Regulatoria de la CNMC del cumplimiento de las decisiones que adopta su esposa, o el caso de ese ministro de Justicia de facto llamado *Baltasar Garzón*, expulsado de la carrera judicial, abogado del narco desde su despacho privado y pareja de la FGE, *Dolores Delgado*, o la separación de poderes vertida por el albañal de la demolición del Estado de Derecho. Un partido que se ha apoderado de la Caja, dispuesto a regar con dinero público a un creciente número de colectivos, voto cautivo, con desprecio a la realidad de una deuda pública que no deja de crecer y se yergue como la gran amenaza para las futuras generaciones. (...)_


Mierda de casta gobernante.

El texto integro mas desesperanzador aqui:









La gangrena de los partidos del turno


A caballo entre dos siglos, el Partido Conservador de Cánovas y el Liberal de Sagasta conformaron durante la Restauración alfonsina lo que se dio en llamar el




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## ominae (21 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> no voy a pedir disculpas porque no he mentido ni he inetntado engañara a nadie. El que dice que Tomas se habría embolsado 300.000 euros por la "operacion mascarillas" es Casado. Yo lo que exijo es una explicación por la via judicial poerque las investigaciones internas del PP no me bastan.



Si si, a ti te parece perfectamente normal que todos los periodicos esten durante dos dias hablando de una cosa que es mentira y tu de repente tienes un inusitado interes por la corrupcion despues de toda la mierda que llevamos observando durante la epidemia. De risa.


----------



## Xanna (21 Feb 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Si si, a ti te parece perfectamente normal que todos los periodicos esten durante dos dias hablando de una cosa que es mentira y tu de repente tienes un inusitado interes por la corrupcion despues de toda la mierda que llevamos observando durante la epidemia. De risa.



tengo cosas que hacer, hasta otra.


----------



## plakaplaka (21 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> De momento hay una denuncia en la fiscalia anti-corrupción contra Ayuso de PSOE, Podemos y Mas Madrid.
> 
> Si en alguno de los contratos de Abalos hay indicios de delito, que PP, Vox y Cs presenten la correspondiente denuncia.
> 
> La corrupcion administrativa es endémica en este país y todos los esfuerzos son pocos. Si implosiona España en el proceso pues que implosione. Se desmonta el pais y se monta de nuevo. En mi opinion, habría que empezar por cambiar el modelo de Estado, que tiene mucho que ver.



No digo que no deba ser así. 
Simplemente comento que el "casi silencio" del PSOE se debe a que no había interés por parte de nadie en fiscalizar esas adjudicaciones de urgencia, multimillonarias y a dedazo.


----------



## Xanna (21 Feb 2022)

plakaplaka dijo:


> No digo que no deba ser así.
> Simplemente comento que el "casi silencio" del PSOE se debe a que no había interés por parte de nadie en fiscalizar esas adjudicaciones de urgencia, multimillonarias y a dedazo.



asi es, se llevan tapando los unos a los otros toda la vida.

el caso es que alguna condena ha habido (siempre acaba saliendo a la luz algun escándalo por las guerras internas, como las de falange y lel opus en el caso matesa o las luchas de poder intrafamiliares en el caso NOOS) , pero aqui no devuelve el dinero ni el tato.

pues ya va siendo hora. he aquí una propuesta a estudiar:


----------



## plakaplaka (21 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> asi es, se llevan tapando los unos a los otros toda la vida.
> 
> el caso es que alguna condena ha habido (siempre acaba saliendo a la luz algun escándalo por las guerras internas, como las de falange y lel opus en el caso matesa o las luchas de poder intrafamiliares en el caso NOOS) , pero aqui no devuelve el dinero ni el tato.
> 
> pues ya va siendo hora. he aquí una propuesta a estudiar:



Tal día como hoy, el Gobierno declara secreto el baremo para conceder las solicitudes de ayudadel fondo de rescate de empresas (2000 kilos), lo que se une a la anterior negativa a facilitar el contenido de expedientes concretos de concesión (ej. Plus Ultra). Fiscalización cero. 
Se mantiene el país absorto en la discusión sobre una comisión de 50.000 pavos mientras miles de millones de dinero público se evaporan, incumpliéndolo TODO, sin una mínima explicación. 
Esto es un circo de siete pistas.


----------



## Antiparticula (21 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> ooops
> 
> Ayuso presidió el consejo de gobierno en el que se informó del contrato por el que cobró su hermano (elespanol.com)



Oops
Ayuso presidió TODOS los consejos de gobierno.


----------



## Xanna (21 Feb 2022)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Tal día como hoy, el Gobierno declara secreto el baremo para conceder las solicitudes de ayudadel fondo de rescate de empresas (2000 kilos), lo que se une a la anterior negativa a facilitar el contenido de expedientes concretos de concesión (ej. Plus Ultra). Fiscalización cero.
> Se mantiene el país absorto en la discusión sobre una comisión de 50.000 pavos mientras miles de millones de dinero público se evaporan, incumpliéndolo TODO, sin una mínima explicación.
> Esto es un circo de siete pistas.



Los baremos de concesión están publicados en el documento que firmaron el año pasado el Gobierno y la Comisión Europea, de “secreto” nada.

Ayuso no estaba de acuerdo con el reparto de una partida de 9 millones euros (incluida en los 2.000 millones a los que aludes) adjudicada por Trabajo y de la que quedaron excluidas una docena de CCAA, entre ellas la CAM, y ha anunciado acciones legales.

El Gobierno de Ayuso llevará al Supremo el reparto de los fondos europeos (vozpopuli.com)

Pues muy bien. Que responda el ministro y que decida el TS

Por poner las cosas en perspectiva, estamos hablando de 9 millones de euros cuando ella ha adjudicado contratos por 3 millones de euros a familiares directos y socios de la familia aprovechando una situación de emergencia sanitaria.


----------



## Xanna (21 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Oops
> Ayuso presidió TODOS los consejos de gobierno.



pues se ve que no se entera de los consejos que preside o que miente más que habla.

ella dice que no se enteró del contrato adjudicado a Daniel Alcazar hasta año y medio despues y solo porque Casado le pidió explicaciones, pero no es asi. Fue EXPRESAMENTE informada del contrato en el Consejo de Gobierno

Ayuso fue informada al mes siguiente de la adjudicación de las mascarillas (lavozdegalicia.es)

¿dio entonces la orden de que el contrato no se subiera a la web de transparencia?


----------



## plakaplaka (21 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Los baremos de concesión están publicados en el documento que firmaron el año pasado el Gobierno y la Comisión Europea, de “secreto” nada.
> 
> Ayuso no estaba de acuerdo con el reparto de una partida de 9 millones euros (incluida en los 2.000 millones a los que aludes) adjudicados por Trabajo y ha anunciado acciones legales.
> 
> ...



Estás mezclando fondos...

Nunca es mal momento para exigir la máxima transparencia y que se depuren responsabilidades en la gestión de dinero público. Y que el listón que se pone en el caso Ayuso (más allá que legalidad-> moralidad) sea válido para todos.


----------



## Xanna (21 Feb 2022)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Estás mezclando fondos...
> 
> Nunca es mal momento para exigir la máxima transparencia y que se depuren responsabilidades en la gestión de dinero público. Y que el listón que se pone en el caso Ayuso (más allá que legalidad-> moralidad) sea válido para todos.



no estoy mezclando nada, estoy intentando aclarar tu post (algo confuso) y poniendo en perspectiva los nueve millones de euros por los que Isabel Ayuso llevará al gobierno de Sánchez ante el TS --cosa que me parece muy bien si considera que puede prosperar su causa por existir indicios de delito-- con los tres millones que ha adjudicado ella a familiares directos y/o socios de la familia.


----------



## Antiparticula (21 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> pues se ve que no se entera de los consejos que preside o que miente más que habla.
> 
> ella dice que no se enteró del contrato adjudicado a Daniel Alcazar hasta año y medio despues y solo porque Casado le pidió explicaciones, pero no es asi. Fue EXPRESAMENTE informada del contrato en el Consejo de Gobierno
> 
> ...



Que lerda eres. 
Un consejo de gobierno no es un cuartel donde se dan ordenes.


----------



## plakaplaka (21 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> no estoy mezclando nada, estoy aclarando tu post algo confuso y poniendo en perspectiva los nueve millones de euros por los que Isabel Ayuso llevará al gobieno ante el TS.



Aclarándolo mal, porque yo hablaba del fondo de rescate de empresas El Gobierno declara secreta la gestión del fondo de rescate de empresas para no rendir cuentas y tú del recurso contra el reparto de fondos europeos. 

Esos detalles son los que distinguen a una buena community manager de una aficionada. Afina, que te bajan el sueldo.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (21 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> eso lo tendrá que decir un juez, no tú. Es lo que estamos exigiendo muchos españoles. Casado y tú habeis aceptado las explicaciones de Ayuso, pero yo NO. Algun problema?



Cansado las ha aceptado porque se está jugando el puesto, a manos de aquella a la que acusó, aunque esas explicaciones no convenzan a cualquiera tan fácilmente.


----------



## Xanna (21 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Que lerda eres.
> Un consejo de gobierno no es un cuartel donde se dan ordenes.



a la salida del consejo se dan ordenes que no constan en acta.


----------



## Antiparticula (21 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> a la salida del consejo se dan ordenes que no constan en acta.



Claro, es que tú has estado en muchos consejos de gobierno.
Menuda conspiranoica.


----------



## Xanna (21 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Claro, es que tú has estado en muchos consejos de gobierno.
> Menuda conspiranoica.



gñe gñe gñeeeeeeee


----------



## Xanna (21 Feb 2022)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Aclarándolo mal, porque yo hablaba del fondo de rescate de empresas El Gobierno declara secreta la gestión del fondo de rescate de empresas para no rendir cuentas y tú del recurso contra el reparto de fondos europeos.
> 
> Esos detalles son los que distinguen a una buena community manager de una aficionada. Afina, que te bajan el sueldo.



tienes razon , me despisté con los 2.000 millones de euros y por eso lo relacioné con los fondos europeos -- también porque Casado acusó en su dia a Sánchez de supuestos baremos "secretos" en relación con esos fondos. Siento el malentendido, siempre es buena idea subir los enlaces. Mis disculpas.

a ver que responde el gobierno y si la explicación no resulta convincente pues que la oposicion tome las medidas que considere oportunas. Lo dicho, para eso está la oposición. (no oara taparse unos a otros).


----------



## KokobongerPanzer (21 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> En Resumen, que eres muy subnormal y te gusta que los peperos te roben como a un tonto... Jajajajajjaja
> 
> Los de vox al menos se averguenzan de haber sido peperos, pero es que los que quedais eatais tan a gusto que se os meen y caguen en la boca la mafia gurteliana.



Pues no... no soy subnormal o por lo menos no más que tú, porque roban tanto a izquierda como a derecha así que imagino que somos igual de subnormales, bueno yo te lo digo sin acritud, eso sí.


----------



## Pollepolle (21 Feb 2022)

KokobongerPanzer dijo:


> Pues no... no soy subnormal o por lo menos no más que tú, porque roban tanto a izquierda como a derecha así que imagino que somos igual de subnormales, bueno yo te lo digo sin acritud, eso sí.



"Ejque son toos iguarles" lo dicen los tontos despues de votar a chorizos y las carruseleras despues de tirarse al malote de turno... Jajajaja sois la misma escoria lefada comebolsas jajajajaja


----------



## Xanna (21 Feb 2022)

de momento estás apechugando con una denuncia por corrupción







.



.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (22 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Ayuso ha sacado un comunicado que dice que su hermano cobró 55000 euros *de la empresa* por sus gestiones para conseguir mascaraillas
> 
> No hay caso. el hermano actúa de intermediario de la empresa



El hermanísimo de Ayuso, solo es un digno vasallo de un monarca, experto en cobrar por sus gestiones con nuejtros Aliados de Civilización, El Campechano y, en este caso, tampoco hubo ni habrá caso.


----------



## Xanna (22 Feb 2022)

ooops


----------



## Xanna (22 Feb 2022)

os sacan a la dolorosa envuelta en una rojigualda y os dejais robar hasta los calzoncillos.

la España de charanga y pandereta, cerrado y sacristía.


----------



## Xanna (22 Feb 2022)

el contrato sigue sin aparecer

ya le han pillado a la ayuso en varias mentiras

para no tener nada que esconder ...

en fin


----------



## Xanna (22 Feb 2022)

bueno, pues si la cosa sigue progresando , habrá que ir pensando en cambiar el título del hilo a "jaque mate a ayuso".

recordemos que la madre de Isabel Ayuso es socia comercial de una SL que también obtuvo --de manera indirecta-- un contrato a dedo.

para no tener nada que esconder ...

en fin


----------



## Xanna (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## rejon (22 Feb 2022)

El Gobierno pide una comisión de investigación exigiendo la transparencia de Ayuso y dos días después declara secreta la gestión del fondo del rescate para no rendir cuentas. 

Es que es acojonante todo.


----------



## Xanna (24 Feb 2022)

SOBRECOSTES DEL 150% EN EL ZENDAL

tira del dinero del contribuyente para complacer a sus amiguitos los emoresarios y asegurarse unas buenas puertas giratorias y cuando los representantes del pueblo le piden explicaciones les insulta, se rie en su cara, les expulsa de la sala, se niega a responder, se victmiza ...


----------



## Xanna (24 Feb 2022)

las denuncias se amplian

si no rinde cuentas al publico, que responda ante el juez.


----------



## pepeleches (24 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> en mi opinión hay suficientes indicios de delito como para que la fiscalía abra una investigación, pero ya se verá.



Claro. En tu opinión.

Pero es que este país funciona así; depende de los que opinan, y no de la Justicia. Y depende cómo vaya el aire, pues si los que opinan son muchos terminan 'decidiendo' que la acusación (a veces incluso cuando ni existe...) es un delito en toda la regla, como si hubiera una sentencia, mientras la imputación y hasta condena de otros es producto de una justicia fascista que va a por ellos. 

Y ojo, que no es cuestión de color. Colau está imputada, pero habrá que ver lo que encuentran los jueces. Para bien o para mal. 

No sé si te das cuenta pero tratas el caso como si estuviera imputada y condenada, no hay mucha diferencia. Y no, independientemente de que nos caiga o mejor la persona o sus ideas, con esta forma de actuar lo que nos cargamos es la presunción de inocencia, que es mucho más importante que nuestra ideología particular. Que es la que nos lleva siempre a ver delitos en lo que hacen los otros y persecuciones cuando son los nuestros.


----------



## Xanna (24 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Claro. En tu opinión.
> 
> Pero es que este país funciona así; depende de los que opinan, y no de la Justicia. Y depende cómo vaya el aire, pues si los que opinan son muchos terminan 'decidiendo' que la acusación (a veces incluso cuando ni existe...) es un delito en toda la regla, como si hubiera una sentencia, mientras la imputación y hasta condena de otros es producto de una justicia fascista que va a por ellos.
> 
> ...



vaya, qué exquisito te pones con la dolorosa, no me verás a mi salir en defensa de ningun investigado por corrupción, sea del partido que sea.

El que yo opine que hay indicios suficientes como para que el fiscal investigue no equivale a una vulneracion de la oresuncion de inocencia. De otra manera , el mero hecho de poner una denuncia sería una vulneracion de la presunción de inocencia !

a dia de hoy, el caso sigue abierto. ya veremos cómo evoluciona. en este hilo podemos comentar amicablemente.


----------



## Xanna (24 Feb 2022)

la ayuso ya salvó el pescuezo en 2021 por un alzamiento de bienes, veremos si esta vez se libra igualmente. 

no conviene tentar a la suerte por mucho que confies en una justicia benevolente con los patriotas de hepaña. 


*La presidenta madrileña y su hermano aceptaron la donación de sendas viviendas de sus padres para evitar que fuesen embargadas como garantía de un préstamo fallido de 400.000 euros*
*Los querellantes piden imputar en total a nueve personas de las tres familias dueñas de MC Infortécnica SL que avalaron el crédito con sus bienes y se deshicieron de ellos cuando la sociedad entró en quiebra*
*El 80% del dinero que no devolvieron los padres de Ayuso y sus socios lo terminaron pagando los contribuyentes españoles (vía un reaval de Cersa) y los madrileños (a través de la Comunidad)*
*El tribunal dice que "no consta" que la presidenta conociera la situación económica y la deuda de la empresa de sus padres, pero los correos que intercambió con un alto cargo de Avalmadrid revelan lo contrario*
*Ayuso contactó con Avalmadrid días después de que los trabajadores de MC Infortécnica no cobrasen su nómina de junio de 2011. En septiembre, en otro correo, acusó a los socios de su padre de dejar "morir" la empresa. En octubre, aceptó la donación del piso que fundamenta la querella*


----------



## Antiparticula (24 Feb 2022)

"A Casado lo echaron por querer luchar contra la corrupción"


----------



## Xanna (24 Feb 2022)

ooops

La CAM confirma que el hermano de Ayuso cobró 227.150 euros más de Priviet (elconfidencial.com)


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (24 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> ooops
> 
> La CAM confirma que el hermano de Ayuso cobró 227.150 euros más de Priviet (elconfidencial.com)



¿Pero no sé había dicho que era muchísimo menos?


----------



## Xanna (24 Feb 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¿Pero no sé había dicho que era muchísimo menos?



de momento se confirma la cifra avanzada por Casado: el hermano de la presidenta de la cam facturó más de 280.000 euros al cierre de la operacion mascarillas.

ahora falta por conocer en concepto de qué excatamente reclamó el hermano unas cantidades tan elevadas al contratista, daniel alcazar, casualmente un amigo de la infancia de tomas y de isabel.

la cosa apesta a testaferro.


----------



## pepeleches (25 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> vaya, qué exquisito te pones con la dolorosa, no me verás a mi salir en defensa de ningun investigado por corrupción, sea del partido que sea.
> 
> El que yo opine que hay indicios suficientes como para que el fiscal investigue no equivale a una vulneracion de la oresuncion de inocencia. De otra manera , el mero hecho de poner una denuncia sería una vulneracion de la presunción de inocencia !
> 
> a dia de hoy, el caso sigue abierto. ya veremos cómo evoluciona. en este hilo podemos comentar amicablemente.



¿Exquisito? Coño, es la base de la democracia. Para mi es importante, pero parece que para la mayor parte de la gente cada vez lo es menos.

Y no te estoy diciendo que no tengas todo el derecho del mundo a pensar que puede haber algo ahí y que se debe investigar, por supuesto. Lo que pongo encima de la mesa es que cada vez más cuando pasan estas cosas (y obviamente no me refiero solo a ti, sino al 'mecanismo' general') hay una mayoría que habla y actúa como si ya hubiera una condena firme.

Y eso tiene el problema de que a muchos que han terminado siendo inocentes, como la justicia tiene el desesperante problema de la lentitud, aun siendo inocentes han pagado por adelantado la condena social. Hasta el punto que cuando sale esa sentencia han pasado tropecientos años y nadie le hace ni caso, la mayoría ni siquiera se enteran, y esa persona será estigmatizada de por vida aun siendo inocente como si hubiera sido culpable. 

Lo más jodido es que ni siquiera se hace por justicia, se hace por color de la camiseta. El contrario es siempre culpable aunque no haya ni juicio, el mío es inocente puesto que incluso cuando lo condenan es porque la justicia es fascista.


----------



## Xanna (25 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> ¿Exquisito? Coño, es la base de la democracia. Para mi es importante, pero parece que para la mayor parte de la gente cada vez lo es menos.
> 
> Y no te estoy diciendo que no tengas todo el derecho del mundo a pensar que puede haber algo ahí y que se debe investigar, por supuesto. Lo que pongo encima de la mesa es que cada vez más cuando pasan estas cosas (y obviamente no me refiero solo a ti, sino al 'mecanismo' general') hay una mayoría que habla y actúa como si ya hubiera una condena firme.
> 
> ...



Tolerancia cero con enriquecer a los tuyos desde un puesto en la administración del Estado, eso es lo verdaderamente DEMOCRATICO y no acusarme a mi de vulnerar la presunción de inocencia de la presidente de la cam por exigir que las cuentas que se ha negado a rendir en sede parlamentaria las rinda ante la justicia.


----------



## pepeleches (26 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Tolerancia cero con enriquecer a los tuyos desde un puesto en la administración del Estado, eso es lo verdaderamente DEMOCRATICO y no acusarme a mi de vulnerar la presunción de inocencia de la presidente de la cam por exigir que las cuentas que se ha negado a rendir en sede parlamentaria las rinda ante la justicia.



Tengo tolerancia cero. Pero sé que las maniobras políticas han servido muchas veces para intentar retirar rivales del espectro. 

Por eso no se trata ni de Ayuso, ni de Colau, ni de Podemos ni de Vox. Se trata de que lo más importante es la sentencia, pero resulta que en España tenemos la costumbre de dar por supuesto el delito cuando es de nuestra cuerda, e incluso se minimiza la veracidad de la sentencia porque cuando no es favorable es supuestamente por mangoneos. 

Sabemos que en España hay muchísima corrupción. Y sabemos que un porcentaje grande se ha ido (y se irá...) de rositas, mientras otros han penado durante años el estigma siendo inocentes. Recientemente ha pasado con Podemos, el sector contrario hablaba y daba por supuesta su caja B. Hasta que no, resulta que no está. 

Pero es que Podemos ha 'tenido suerte' de que lo suyo ha ido rápido. A Camps se le metieron como 7 u 8 imputaciones, se le apartó de la política y era culpable a ojos de todos, y resulta que tras una década de juicios, ha salido inocente de todos. 

Seguramente el principal origen de esto es la lentitud de la justicia, que hace que la imputación salga en los medios, y cuando salen las sentencias esta gente sean ya ancianetes a los que la masa condenó en su momento y a nadie importa la sentencia porque cuando sale hace tantos años que la gente ya ni se entera. 

Pero es que son lentos para imputar y más lentos aún para sentenciar. Anticorrupción debería ser mil veces más ágil, y debería encontrarse el mecanismo por el cual no sea un arma política. Anda que no ha habido delante de nuestras narices casos flagrantes, con pinta enorme de haber algo detrás, que nunca han sido investigados, mientras otros con una denuncia de parte han copado medios para luego resultar que no había nada...


----------



## Xanna (27 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Tengo tolerancia cero...



si tuvieras tolerancia cero, habrías empezado por denunciar la campaña mediática y las manifestaciones públicas a favor de un alto cargo que dio contratos a dedo a familiares directos y a socios comerciales de familiares directos en medio de una emergencia nacional.

en suecia, han dimitido ministros por "equivocarse" de tarjeta al pagar 15 euros en el super. Sin que medie sentencia judicial eh?

se ve que tienes un concepto muy español de tolerancia cero cuando se trata del dinero publico. tolerancia cero es la que tiene hacienda contigo cuando te "equivocas" al declarar impuestos.

lo dicho, independiente de que haya sentencia judicial o no, isabel ayuso no es apta para ser presidenta de la cam.


----------



## Xanna (27 Feb 2022)

jaque mate a ayuso

Aguirre desvela que votará a Feijóo para presidir el PP: "Es la persona adecuada, la que tiene más experiencia y más prestigio" (lasexta.com)


----------



## Xanna (27 Feb 2022)

otro que tal baila


----------



## Xanna (27 Feb 2022)

la hermana de feijoo no se lo llevó calentito como tomás ayuso (entre 55.000 y 280.000 euros), pero se llevó un ascenso profesional (con la correspondiente subida salarial) como "conseguidora".

son delitos muy feos y dificiles de probar en sede judicial y por eso en politica no solo hay que ser bueno sino paracerlo.

tolerancia cero con el enriquecimiento familiar desde el gobierno, empezando por la jefatura del Estado.


----------



## Xanna (27 Feb 2022)

vaya, vaya, ahora parece que la cam habria corrido con los gastos de transporte de las mascarillas que consiguó tomas ayuso en china. 

Vuelo RU9778: el PSOE sospecha que la Comunidad trajo las mascarillas por las que cobró el hermano de Ayuso (infolibre.es)


----------



## Eric Finch (28 Feb 2022)

Llaman documento a lo que no es más que un papel sin firma. No me extraña que estén tan nerviosos: sólo tienen papeles de colorines que ningún Juez va a aceptar; por eso han tenido que ir a llorar a la Fiscalía, la única que les está haciendo algo de caso.










Una filtración tramposa


A estos dos les bastó un anónimo Una de las expresiones más cautivadoras del par director del PP la constituyen las palabras con que han hecho protesta de inocencia: “No hemos hecho nada malo”. Hay…




santiagonzalez.wordpress.com





*Una filtración tramposa*

Publicado el lunes, 28 febrero 2022 por Santiago González



A estos dos les bastó un anónimo

Una de las expresiones más cautivadoras del par director del PP la constituyen las palabras con que han hecho protesta de inocencia: “No hemos hecho nada malo”. Hay un aire como infantil y escolar en la protesta, del tipo “no estábamos haciendo cositas feas” o “no hacíamos cochinadas, seño”.

Era más que hacer cosas malas. Era violar el artículo 197.3 del Código Penal. Presuntamente, claro, que no quiero yo regatearles a estos la presunción de inocencia que ellos negaron a Isabel Díaz Ayuso. Los dos primeros puntos del artículo citado señalan a quien sustrajo esos datos y a quien se los filtró a este par de lumbreras. El “no hemos hecho nada malo” es el descargo del perista: “yo no lo robé, señor juez, solo me hice cargo de ello porque me lo pusieron a buen precio”.

A ellos les llegó en el declinar del verano este documento que cifraba en 283.000 euros el dinero recibido por Tomás Díaz Ayuso como una comisión de la empresa Priviet Sportive, supuestamente por facilitar el contacto de la misma con el Gobierno que preside su hermana para la compra de mascarillas. Los autores de la filtración indicaron a los dirigentes del PP la manera de verificarla: “acudir al documento de Hacienda 347 del ejercicio 2020”. Ellos intentaron hacerse con la prueba mediante la contratación de detectives, presumiblemente por Carromero, pero los detectives, más decentes que su clientela, se negaron alegando el carácter delictivo del encargo.

Esto viene a reforzar la versión de Ayuso de que en su conversación de septiembre con Casado, este le confesó haber recibido la información de La Moncloa, cosa que él negó. ¿Y quién podía tener acceso al citado documento 347? La ministra de Hacienda, por ejemplo. Presuntamente, claro, que no se me olvide el adverbio. Ya puestos, para que no tuvieran que esforzarse intelectualmente los receptores, les indicaban la tipificación penal (un delito de tráfico de influencias) y algunos otros adornos que mostró el presidente del PP en su malhadada entrevista en la COPE con Herrera (en el peor momento de la pandemia).

¿Y qué precio han pagado los peristas por esta mercancía fraudulenta, además de averiada? No tengo datos, pero sí conjeturas. ¿Podría ser la sustitución de Margarita Mariscal de Gante en el Tribunal de Cuentas? ¿O quizá el error en el voto de Casero, que permitió a Sánchez aprobar la reforma laboral? Puede, pero es solo una sospecha. Afirmarlo sin más pruebas sería una muestra de la falacia ‘post hoc ergo propter hoc’.

Pero hay algo de lo que ya no caben dudas y es de que el presidente del PP ha negociado con sus adversarios una trampa contra la presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid, que no solo es de su propio partido, sino que es el valor más sólido con el que cuenta el PP en la política española y su mejor activo electoral después de Alberto Núñez Feijoó que lleva encadenadas cuatro mayorías absolutas en Galicia. 

A mí me da cierta pena Pablo Casado, pero no está escrito que todo gobernante aupado al poder por vía electoral o por un congreso tenga que cesar por los mismos procedimientos. Ahí están la destitución (Nixon) o la dimisión voluntaria (Suárez). 

Mañana, 1 de marzo, está convocada la Junta Directiva Nacional, un buen momento para dimitir. El miércoles ya será tarde.


----------



## Xanna (28 Feb 2022)

La que está nerviosa perdida es isabel ayuso y solo había que verla el día que salió a explicarse. Desde entonces, el caso no ha hecho sino complicarse. La publicación de la denuncia anónima es otra vuelta de tuerca. En ella se hace referencia a dos transferencias bancarias al cierre de la operación mascarillas por un montante de 300.000 euros en concepto de “intermediación”.

Si Tomas no tiene nada que esconder, no tendrá inconveniente en facilitar al fiscal la documentación que le pueda requerir (movimientos bancarios, facturas, declaración de impuestos, etc).


----------



## Eric Finch (28 Feb 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> La que está nerviosa perdida es isabel ayuso y solo había que verla el día que salió a explicarse. Desde entonces, el caso no ha hecho sino complicarse. La publicación de la denuncia anónima es otra vuelta de tuerca. En ella se hace referencia a dos transferencias bancarias al cierre de la operación mascarillas por un montante de 300.000 euros en concepto de “intermediación”.
> 
> Si Tomas no tiene nada que esconder, no tendrá inconveniente en facilitar al fiscal la documentación que le pueda requerir (movimientos bancarios, facturas, declaración de impuestos, etc).



Menudo troleo. Ya hace días que todos sabemos que de 300.000 _€urípides_ nada de nada. Como mucho 58.000, y por un trabajo perfectamente legal, al punto de que es la bella Isabel Díaz Ayuso la única que ha dado más explicaciones de las que le convenían dar, mientras que el resto continúa con sospechas, imaginaciones, presentimientos y otros monstruos de la mente débil.


----------



## Xanna (28 Feb 2022)

Eric Finch dijo:


> Menudo troleo. Ya hace días que todos sabemos que de 300.000 _€urípides_ nada de nada. Como mucho 58.000, y por un trabajo perfectamente legal, al punto de que es la bella Isabel Díaz Ayuso la única que ha dado más explicaciones de las que le convenían dar, mientras que el resto continúa con sospechas, imaginaciones, presentimientos y otros monstruos de la mente débil.




que el trabajo es "perfectamente legal" lo dices tú, que no una fuente judicial acreditada.

de momento , el fiscal anti-corrupcion no las tiene todas consigo y está solicitando más información.

en todo caso, no por estar legalizada la corrupción deja ésta de ser corrupción. Adjudicar contratos a familiares directos / socios de familiares directos es una práctica muy extendida en España y es corrupcion , lo haga el pp o la psoe.

en algun momento habrá que sentar jurisprudencia y/o reformar la ley para poner coto.


----------



## NXT (1 Mar 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> que el trabajo es "perfectamente legal" lo dices tú, que no una fuente judicial acreditada.



Lo mismo se puede decir de tus acusaciones de corrupción sin pruebas. Lo dices tú.
Hasta la fiscalía anticorrupción que la quiere imputar reconoce que no hay indicios suficientes para ello (aunque lo hará por motivos políticos)

Por mucho que repitas tus trolacas guiadas por tu inquina personal contra Ayuso no convences a nadie. Para eso hacen falta argumentos convincentes de los que careces.


----------



## Xanna (1 Mar 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Lo mismo se puede decir de tus acusaciones de corrupción...




Lo mismo se puede decir de tus acusaciones de corrupción sin pruebas. Lo dices tú.
*Adjudicar contratos públicos a familiares directos y/o a socios comerciales de familiares directos cuando media un ánimo de lucro en una de las partes (o en las dos) es una práctica corrupta, esté o no legalizada. Lo digo yo, así es. ¿Algún problema con mi definición de CORRUPCIÓN ADMINISTRATIVA? Lo mismo el problema es cultural y tenemos umbrales de tolerancia diferentes.

En el caso de Isabel Ayuso, no solo se trata de una práctica ILEGITIMA (ni ética, ni estética) sino que existen sospechas fundadas de ILEGALIDAD (comisión de delitos tipificados en el Codigo Penal como tráfico de influencias, prevaricación, cohecho, falsedad docuemntal …). Y es que el caso que nos ocupa APESTA a testaferro. Pero la verdad judicial la establece un juez, ni tú ni yo. Ya veremos cómo evoluciona el caso.*

Hasta la fiscalía anticorrupción que la quiere imputar reconoce que no hay indicios suficientes para ello (aunque lo hará por motivos políticos)
*jajajaj ya estamos preparando el terreno para una posible imputacion de la Ayuso. El fiscal es comunijta gñe gle gñeeeeeee.

Te recuerdo que en España la adjudicatura—como la jefatura del Estado-- es la heredada de Franco y que el número de jueces y fiscales simpatizantes del movimiento nacional supera ampliamente a los de la revolución bolchevique. Así que tranquilo que a Isabel Ayuso no la van a imputar si no existen indicios de delito -- ni la van a condenar sin pruebas. Y si lo hacen, la dolorosa de la almudena siempre puede ir a Estrasburgo.

Es que Estrasburgo es comunijta gñe gñe gñeeeeeeeee.*

Por mucho que repitas tus trolacas guiadas por tu inquina personal contra Ayuso no convences a nadie. Para eso hacen falta argumentos convincentes de los que careces.
*No pretendo convencer a nadie, entro en el foro a compartir opinión e información y a echar unas risas si se media. 

Y me detengo en este hilo en particular porque vivo el CAM y escudriño al gobierno de la CAM y me despacho a gusto con la Ayuso, otra corruta de hepaña para la colección de impresentables que gobiernan por estos lares.*


----------



## Eric Finch (1 Mar 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> que el trabajo es "perfectamente legal" lo dices tú, que no una fuente judicial acreditada.
> 
> de momento , el fiscal anti-corrupcion no las tiene todas consigo y está solicitando más información.
> 
> ...



El fiscal no tiene nada con que trabajar salvo su dependencia jerárquica y su obediencia. Por eso no han acudido a ningún Juez: porque no tienen ninguna prueba que presentar, salvo papeles de colorines, y nadie que tenga posibilidad de un mínimo de independencia va a encontrar lo más mínimo a partir de que actuar.

La segunda mentira es que el contrato se ha adjudicado al hermano. Se ha adjudicado a una empresa, que además no tiene nada de instrumental o de creada para la ocasión.

Esto es como el otro bulo, el de las incompatibilidades. No las hay porque la bella Isabel Díaz Ayuso no ha participado en el procedimiento de contratación: y, lo que es mejor, tampoco el hermano lo ha hecho. El hermano no ocupa en la empresa ninguna posición de las que se nombran en la Ley 40/2015 al hablar de las incompatibilidades. El hermano actúa como agente independiente y podría trabajar para varias empresas a la vez, porque es un autónomo: y por eso el modelo 347. Más aún, es un autónomo de larga trayectoria, no un arribista recién llegado al negocio o al sector.

Hay en España, en estos momentos, casos de delitos muchísimo más graves que afectan a políticos. Hoy precisamente estaban hablando de la olvidada Mónica Oltra y el por entonces su marido. Pero de esto no hay clamor social alentado por la prensa a sueldo.


----------



## Eric Finch (1 Mar 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Lo mismo se puede decir de tus acusaciones de corrupción sin pruebas. Lo dices tú.
> *Adjudicar contratos públicos a familiares directos y/o a socios comerciales de familiares directos cuando media un ánimo de lucro en una de las partes (o en las dos) es una práctica corrupta, esté o no legalizada. Lo digo yo, así es. ¿Algún problema con mi definición de CORRUPCIÓN ADMINISTRATIVA? Lo mismo el problema es cultural y tenemos umbrales de tolerancia diferentes.
> 
> En el caso de Isabel Ayuso, no solo se trata de una práctica ILEGITIMA (ni ética, ni estética) sino que existen sospechas fundadas de ILEGALIDAD (comisión de delitos tipificados en el Codigo Penal como tráfico de influencias, prevaricación, cohecho, falsedad docuemntal …). Y es que el caso que nos ocupa APESTA a testaferro. Pero la verdad judicial la establece un juez, ni tú ni yo. Ya veremos cómo evoluciona el caso.*
> ...




Te voy a decir una cosa: en Derecho Penal, como en Derecho Administrativo Sancionador, la analogía no existe.

Y la lista esa de delitos que nombras no me impresiona lo más mínimo. si hubiese la más mínima prueba no andarían dando vueltas a papelines de colores como el que publicaba ayer _La Monda_.

¿Te has tomado la molestia de leer la descripción de cada uno de esos delitos reservados a los funcionarios públicos? Porque hablar de prevaricación invita a la risa; hacerlo de cohecho la motiva directamente; y hacerlo de falsedad documental mueve a la conmiseración.

Prevaricación es la práctica de dictar Resolución injusta (no ajustada a Derecho) a sabiendas. ¿Cuándo la bella Isabel Díaz Ayuso ha firmado una Resolución injusta a sabiendas? Más aún, ¿cuándo lo ha hecho en el caso concreto de este contrato? Porque lo tramitó el Servicio Madrileño de Salud, tengo entendido, y allí la bella Isabel Díaz Ayuso no pinta gran cosa, por muy Presidenta de Comunidad Autónoma que sea.

Cohecho es lo mismo que soborno. ¿A quién han pagado? ¿Y para qué?

Falsedad documental... otro tanto. ¿Dónde está el documento público que da por verdaderos hechos falsos? Documento público, es decir, documento proveniente de una Administración o una Autoridad: no recortes de prensa que recogen el fruto de la caprichosa imaginación o la ignorancia de un lego.


----------



## NXT (1 Mar 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Lo mismo se puede decir de tus acusaciones de corrupción sin pruebas. Lo dices tú.
> *Adjudicar contratos públicos a familiares directos y/o a socios comerciales de familiares directos cuando media un ánimo de lucro en una de las partes (o en las dos) es una práctica corrupta, esté o no legalizada. Lo digo yo, así es. ¿Algún problema con mi definición de CORRUPCIÓN ADMINISTRATIVA? Lo mismo el problema es cultural y tenemos umbrales de tolerancia diferentes.*



Tu definición es cojonuda, y además coincido plenamente. El problema radica en que no demuestras cómo Ayuso (supuestamente) adjudica ese contrato público a Priviet Sportive (o interviene de alguna forma), por lo que no encaja en tu preciosa definición.

*


Xanna dijo:



En el caso de Isabel Ayuso, no solo se trata de una práctica ILEGITIMA (ni ética, ni estética) sino que existen sospechas fundadas de ILEGALIDAD (comisión de delitos tipificados en el Codigo Penal como tráfico de influencias, prevaricación, cohecho, falsedad docuemntal …). Y es que el caso que nos ocupa APESTA a testaferro. Pero la verdad judicial la establece un juez, ni tú ni yo. Ya veremos cómo evoluciona el caso.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*_«Tendría que archivar sin más. De otra forma, lo que podría estar iniciando es una investigación prospectiva, de las de ‘a ver lo que pesco’, lo que está terminantemente prohibido», explican.
En el escrito en el que la Fiscalía Anticorrupción se decanta por esa salida, dice que en* las tres denuncias de los partidos de la oposición «no se terminan de formular imputaciones concretas»*
Los tres partidos de la oposición de Madrid, explica la Fiscalía Anticorrupción, «proponen distintas hipótesis sobre su eventual participación en presuntos dleitos de tráfico de influencias, malversación, prevaricación y negociaciones prohibidias a los funcionarios». 
«Estas hipótesis se sustentan en una secuencia de hechos que, en estos momentos, no permiten acordar la remisión a la Fiscalía del Tribunal Supremo, pues *no constituyen ‘indicios razonablemente verosímiles de la realización del hecho investigado y de su carácter delictivo y de la responsabilidad del mismo de la persona aforada'»*, añade la Fiscalía Anticorrupción. _





__





StackPath






confilegal.com





*


Xanna dijo:



jajajaj ya estamos preparando el terreno para una posible imputacion de la Ayuso. El fiscal es comunijta gñe gle gñeeeeeee.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*_La __*Fiscalía Anticorrupción*__, cuyo nombre oficial es *Fiscalía Especial contra la Corrupción y la Criminalidad Organizada*, es una Fiscalía Especial, integrada en el Ministerio Fiscal español y dependiente de la Fiscalía General del Estado(...)_
Al frente de la Fiscalía General del Estado está Dolores Delgado (PSOE), persona de confianza del Presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, quien ya puso de manifiesto que la Fiscalía General del Estado no es independiente.


Y a pesar de todo esto, ellos mismos reconocen que no hay indicios de delito. La razón que esgriman para abrir una investigación es política:

_Añade que decide abrir investigación "por la relevancia que tiene el recto y normal funcionamiento de la Administración Pública con sujeción al sistema de valores instaurado en la Constitución" y por "la indiscutible trascendencia social del contexto en el que tienen lugar los hechos descritos en las denuncias". _









La Fiscalía Anticorrupción abre una investigación por el contrato de mascarillas vinculado al hermano de Ayuso


No remite el asunto a Fiscalía del TS, donde es aforada Ayuso, porque de los hechos denunciados no aprecia...




www.europapress.es





*


Xanna dijo:



Te recuerdo que en España la adjudicatura—como la jefatura del Estado-- es la heredada de Franco y que el número de jueces y fiscales simpatizantes del movimiento nacional supera ampliamente a los de la revolución bolchevique.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*La culpa es de Franco siempre, no lo dudes. Sobre todo cuando la justicia no te da la razón o cuando te quedas sin argumentos.

*


Xanna dijo:



Así que tranquilo que a Isabel Ayuso no la van a imputar si no existen indicios de delito -- ni la van a condenar sin pruebas. Y si lo hacen, la dolorosa de la almudena siempre puede ir a Estrasburgo.

Es que Estrasburgo es comunijta gñe gñe gñeeeeeeeee.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Quizá te cueste entenderlo, pero no todo el mundo se guía por el culto al líder ni es un fanático.
No te preocupes por mí, que mi interés por Ayuso es muy inferior al que tú tienes por ella, a juzgar por los 83 mensajes que le has dedicado sólo en este hilo.

*


Xanna dijo:



No pretendo convencer a nadie, entro en el foro a compartir opinión e información y a echar unas risas si se media.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Opiniones muchas, información objetiva ninguna.

*


Xanna dijo:



Y me detengo en este hilo en particular porque vivo el CAM y escudriño al gobierno de la CAM y me despacho a gusto con la Ayuso, otra corruta de hepaña para la colección de impresentables que gobiernan por estos lares.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Pues sigue escudriñando, a ver si encuentras algo que lleve algún corrupto (o corrupta) a chirona, y yo sería el primero en aplaudirte. Ahora bien, no esperes conseguirlo a base de "sospechas" o porque algo "apesta", porque así no es como funciona la justicia (afortunadamente para todos).


----------



## Parmel (1 Mar 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Le pagó la empresa, no el Ayuntamiento
> 
> No hay caso.
> 
> Casado out



Lo pagó la empresa con dinero del ayuntamiento, cerdo.


----------



## Xanna (1 Mar 2022)

Eric Finch dijo:


> Te voy a decir una cosa: en Derecho Penal, como en Derecho Administrativo Sancionador, la analogía no existe.
> 
> Y la lista esa de delitos que nombras no me impresiona lo más mínimo. si hubiese la más mínima prueba no andarían dando vueltas a papelines de colores como el que publicaba ayer _La Monda_.
> 
> ...



Si Isabel Ayuso no da explicaciones en sede parlamentaria, se las tendrá que dar al fiscal.

y es que para "no tener nada que esconder" no ha hecho más que mentir y ocultar informacion al público. su actitud ya es sospechosa en si misma.

son muchas las irregularidades en torno a la operación mascarillas como para correr un tupido velo porque asi lo ha considerado oportuno Pablo Casado tras escuchar a al presidenta de la CAM a puerta cerrada en la sede del PP.


----------



## Xanna (1 Mar 2022)

@NXT
El problema radica en que no demuestras cómo Ayuso (supuestamente) adjudica ese contrato público a Priviet Sportive (o interviene de alguna forma), por lo que no encaja en tu preciosa definición.
*la oposición noooooo puede hacer imputaciones concretas y directas a éste, el otro o el de más allá porque Isabel Ayuso no ha facilitado la información que se le ha requerido. Pues que se la facilite al fiscal, oiga. *


Y a pesar de todo esto, ellos mismos reconocen que no hay indicios de delito. La razón que esgriman para abrir una investigación es política:
*la oposición noooooo ha pedido abrir una investigación política, ha pedido abrir una investigación JUDICIAL visto que Isabel Ayuso se niega a responder a las preguntas del público y el fiscal ha encontrado motivos para hacerlo "por la relevancia que tiene el recto y normal funcionamiento de la Administración Pública con sujeción al sistema de valores instaurado en la Constitución" y por "la indiscutible trascendencia social del contexto en el que tienen lugar los hechos descritos en las denuncias". *

La culpa es de Franco siempre, no lo dudes. Sobre todo cuando la justicia no te da la razón o cuando te quedas sin argumentos.
*Quien ha prejuzgado las intenciones políticas del fiscal eres tú, no yo. Repasa lo que has escrito. *

No te preocupes por mí, que mi interés por Ayuso es muy inferior al que tú tienes por ella, a juzgar por los 83 mensajes que le has dedicado sólo en este hilo.
*Mi interés noooooo es por Isabel Ayuso sino por el dinero de los madrileños (entre los que me cuento). Si Isabel Ayuso ha facilitado la transferencia de 300.000 euros del publico madrileño a los bolsillos de su hermano, los 83 mensajes se van a quedar cortos. En todo caso, gracias por contarlos. Son muchas las irregularidades que han ido saliendo estos dias en torno al contrato y en este hilo las estoy colgando. *

Opiniones muchas, información objetiva ninguna.
*Información es precisamente la que exigimos los madrileños. Repito:

Queremos saber cuánto dinero exactamente transfirió el amigo de la infancia de Isabel Ayuso al hermano de Isabel Ayuso y en concepto de qué exactamente al cierre de la compra de mascarillas que realizó Isabel Ayuso en abril de 2020.*

*Que a ti no te interesa saberlo ya me ha quedado claro.*

Pues sigue escudriñando, a ver si encuentras algo que lleve algún corrupto (o corrupta) a chirona, y yo sería el primero en aplaudirte. Ahora bien, no esperes conseguirlo a base de "sospechas" o porque algo "apesta", porque así no es como funciona la justicia (afortunadamente para todos).
*Ya te he explicado que adjudicar contratos públicos a familiares directos y/o a socios comerciales de familiares directos que se mueven por el ánimo de lucro es, en mi opinión, una forma de CORRUPCION ADMINISTRATIVA-- esté o no legalizada dicha práctica, la practique el ppvox o la psoe-- y ha quedado evidenciado que Isabel Ayuso ha incurrido en dichas prácticas. Que sepamos, en el caso de su madre (respiradores) y de su hermano (iluminación). Es posible que además haya cometido una ilegalidad --lo que se dice un delito tipificado en el Codigo Penal-- en el caso de la operación mascarillas. De momento, el fiscal anti-corrupción ha considerado oportuno abrir una investigación. Ya veremos cómo evoluciona el caso. Puede acabar no imputando a Isabel Ayuso pero imputando a Tomas Ayuso, o a los dos, o a ninguno de los dos. Si no hay nada que esconder y todo se ha hecho en la más estricta legalidad no entiendo el malestar -- si no es una parafilia con la dolorosa de la almudena (o que sois parientes o afiliados y os sentís llamados a defender su honorabilidad). *


----------



## Parmel (1 Mar 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Si Isabel Ayuso no da explicaciones en sede parlamentaria, se las tendrá que dar al fiscal.
> 
> y es que para "no tener nada que esconder" no ha hecho más que mentir y ocultar informacion al público. su actitud ya es sospechosa en si misma.
> 
> son muchas las irregularidades en torno a la operación mascarillas como para correr un tupido velo porque asi lo ha considerado oportuno Pablo Casado tras escuchar a al presidenta de la CAM a puerta cerrada en la sede del PP.


----------



## Parmel (1 Mar 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> @NXT
> El problema radica en que no demuestras cómo Ayuso (supuestamente) adjudica ese contrato público a Priviet Sportive (o interviene de alguna forma), por lo que no encaja en tu preciosa definición.
> *la oposición noooooo puede hacer imputaciones concretas y directas a éste, el otro o el de más allá porque Isabel Ayuso no ha facilitado la información que se le ha requerido. Pues que se la facilite al fiscal, oiga. *
> 
> ...



Gracias.


----------



## rejon (1 Mar 2022)

Cuando te obligan a dar prioridad a la invasión de Rusia y no a Ayuso:


----------



## NXT (1 Mar 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> *la oposición noooooo puede hacer imputaciones concretas y directas a éste, el otro o el de más allá porque Isabel Ayuso no ha facilitado la información que se le ha requerido. Pues que se la facilite al fiscal, oiga.*



Hablo de las acusaciones que haces tú y no demuestras, no de la oposición


Xanna dijo:


> *la oposición noooooo ha pedido abrir una investigación política, ha pedido abrir una investigación JUDICIAL visto que Isabel Ayuso se niega a responder a las preguntas del público y el fiscal ha encontrado motivos para hacerlo "por la relevancia que tiene el recto y normal funcionamiento de la Administración Pública con sujeción al sistema de valores instaurado en la Constitución" y por "la indiscutible trascendencia social del contexto en el que tienen lugar los hechos descritos en las denuncias". *



Ídem.
No he hablado de investigación política, sino de los motivos que llevan a abrir dicha investigación, que son políticos.


Xanna dijo:


> *Quien ha prejuzgado las intenciones políticas del fiscal eres tú, no yo. Repasa lo que has escrito. *



Sé perfectamente lo que he escrito, la duda está en si falla tu comprensión lectora o si tergiversas mis palabras a propósito.


Xanna dijo:


> *Mi interés noooooo es por Isabel Ayuso sino por el dinero de los madrileños (entre los que me cuento). Si Isabel Ayuso ha facilitado la transferencia de 300.000 euros del publico madrileño a los bolsillos de su hermano, los 83 mensajes se van a quedar cortos. En todo caso, gracias por contarlos. Son muchas las irregularidades que han ido saliendo estos dias en torno al contrato y en este hilo las estoy colgando.*



El dinero de los madrileños, claro...
_" La que está nerviosa perdida es isabel ayuso "
" recordemos que la madre de Isabel Ayuso "
" uuuys con mamá ayuso "
" El fin de Ayuso. "
" la ayuso "_
*


Xanna dijo:



Información es precisamente la que exigimos los madrileños. Repito:

Queremos saber cuánto dinero exactamente transfirió el amigo de la infancia de Isabel Ayuso al hermano de Isabel Ayuso y en concepto de qué exactamente al cierre de la compra de mascarillas que realizó Isabel Ayuso en abril de 2020.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


Xanna dijo:


> *Que a ti no te interesa saberlo ya me ha quedado claro.*
> 
> 
> *Ya te he explicado que adjudicar contratos públicos a familiares directos y/o a socios comerciales de familiares directos que se mueven por el ánimo de lucro es, en mi opinión, una forma de CORRUPCION ADMINISTRATIVA-- esté o no legalizada dicha práctica, la practique el ppvox o la psoe-- y ha quedado evidenciado que Isabel Ayuso ha incurrido en dichas prácticas. Que sepamos, en el caso de su madre (respiradores) y de su hermano (iluminación). Es posible que además haya cometido una ilegalidad --lo que se dice un delito tipificado en el Codigo Penal-- en el caso de la operación mascarillas. De momento, el fiscal anti-corrupción ha considerado oportuno abrir una investigación. Ya veremos cómo evoluciona el caso. Puede acabar no imputando a Isabel Ayuso pero imputando a Tomas Ayuso, o a los dos, o a ninguno de los dos. Si no hay nada que esconder y todo se ha hecho en la más estricta legalidad no entiendo el malestar -- si no es una parafilia con la dolorosa de la almudena (o que sois parientes o afiliados y os sentís llamados a defender su honorabilidad). *



Ya te estás repitiendo demasiado, sólo te diré que puedo criticarte por acusar falsamente sin pruebas y estar en contra de la corrupción donde la haya.
Lo que he criticado es que acuses sin pruebas y difundas falsedades, no que se investiguen posibles corrupciones. Sigo dudando de tu comprensión lectora o mala fe, porque en ningún momento me he opuesto a que se investigue a Ayuso, a su hermano o a la CAM.



Xanna dijo:


> son muchas las irregularidades en torno a la operación mascarillas como para correr un tupido velo porque asi lo ha considerado oportuno Pablo Casado tras escuchar a al presidenta de la CAM a puerta cerrada en la sede del PP.



El expediente informativo a Ayuso se lo abrieron por acusar a la dirección del PP de espionaje a su familia. Nadie se cree que lo haya cerrado por las explicaciones que le dio Ayuso, que es una razón completamente distinta por la que abrió dicho expediente. Fue porque se dio cuenta de que no tenía nada para acusarla y había metido la pata hasta el fondo en su obsesión de cargarse a todo aquel en el partido que le hiciese sombra.

Mucho escrutinio con Ayuso, ¿pero te tragas las explicaciones que dio Casado? Lo siento, pero no me lo creo.


----------



## Xanna (1 Mar 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Hablo de las acusaciones que haces tú...



en ningún momento he dicho que Isabel Ayuso ha cometido un DELITO , he dicho que la operacion mascarillas apesta a (delito de) testaferro peeeeeeeero que si ha habido delito o no solo lo puede determinar un juez.

por contra, tu has prejuzgado la actuación del fiscal anti-corrupcion al afirmar que va a imputar a Isabel Ayuso por "motivos politicos" .

tergiversando mis palabras para luego comerte las tuyas LOL.


----------



## Xanna (2 Mar 2022)

PP y Vox bloquean por segunda vez una comisión parlamentaria sobre los contratos del hermano de Ayuso (elplural.com)


----------



## pepeleches (2 Mar 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> lo dicho, independiente de que haya sentencia judicial o no, isabel ayuso no es apta para ser presidenta de la cam.



¿Eres capaz de darte cuenta de la gravedad de esa afirmación? ¡Es precisamente a lo que me refiero!

Tú te cebas con Ayuso, porque es tu rival político. Por eso mismo he metido a Colau en la ecuación, porque no es cuestión de color, sino de procedimiento. ¿Debe entonces Colau apartarse de la política? No solo su caso es más grave, sino que está imputada. 

Pues para mi no. Porque si abres esa puerta, en la que la justicia se convierte simplemente en presión mediática, las denuncias se convertirán en un arma política brutal. Simplemente con denunciar al rival y hacer ruido mediático, te lo quitas de encima. La gran putada es que la justicia vaya lenta, porque provoca aún más este efecto. 

Yo no conozco las interioridades reales de este caso, COMO LE PASA A TODO EL MUNDO. Tenemos informaciones sueltas e interesadas, y para eso está la justicia. 

Y, como en todos los casos, puedo ir de la interpretación más malévola a la más benigna. Qué japuta la Ayuso, que aprovecha la situación de confusión para que su hermano se lleve 55.000€ a dedo. 

Pero también puedo hacer al revés. Y razonar (creo que con una lógica aplastante...) que cualquiera que en esa época tuviera acceso a mascarillas podría haberse puesto en contacto con cualquier administración de España y venderle directamente mascarillas al precio que le pasase por los cojones. Se compraba todo lo que estuviese en el mercado. Se va al gobierno valenciano o asturiano y les dice: oye tengo 250.000€ mascarillas. ¿Te interesan? Y hubiera hasta podido subastarlas al mejor postor. Y sacarse muchísima más pasta. 

¿Y si el 'enchufe' fue al revés? ¿Necesitaba su hermano, si tenía esa posibilidad, a Ayuso para ganar ese dinero? Pues más bien no....pues quién te dice que quizás no fuera al revés y Madrid (y no otra comunidad) se llevó las mascarillas precisamente porque estaba su hermano por medio.

Ambas son posibles, ninguna de las dos son desacartables. Y teorías hasta más absurdas que he oído. No puede ser que demos por hecho una de las versiones por nuestros cojones morenos y por simpatía o antipatía. Ojo, exactamente igual que los del bando contraria hacían con cualquier información que provenía del gobierno central en esa época (y que por cierto, no se investigaron nunca...)

Seguro segurísimo que con tanta adquisición de material y tanto poder en tantas manos hubo corrupción, y grave. Y habría que mirarlo con lupa y al culpable enviarlo a la cárcel.

Pero no podemos poner una vara de medir que se base en nuestra ideología y la cantidad de ruido mediático que haga una noticia. La única vara de medir posible es la justicia. La putada es que sea tan increíble y absurdamente lenta.


----------



## NXT (2 Mar 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> en ningún momento he dicho que Isabel Ayuso ha cometido un DELITO , he dicho que la operacion mascarillas apesta a (delito de) testaferro peeeeeeeero que si ha habido delito o no solo lo puede determinar un juez.
> 
> por contra, tu has prejuzgado la actuación del fiscal anti-corrupcion al afirmar que va a imputar a Isabel Ayuso por "motivos politicos" .
> 
> tergiversando mis palabras para luego comerte las tuyas LOL.



He dicho acusación, no delito. Eso es tergiversar.

Por última vez, no prejuzgo, ellos mismos han dicho que no investigan porque haya indicios de delito sino_ "por la relevancia que tiene el recto y normal funcionamiento de la Administración Pública con sujeción al sistema de valores instaurado en la Constitución"_ y por_ "la indiscutible trascendencia social del contexto en el que tienen lugar los hechos descritos en las denuncias"._
Eso es una decisión basada en la política. No se basa en ningún criterio de carácter judicial.

En fin, tú sigue en tu línea obtusa, a ver cuán lejos te lleva. Yo paso de acompañarte en tu obsesión cuasi enfermiza.


----------



## Eric Finch (2 Mar 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Si Isabel Ayuso no da explicaciones en sede parlamentaria, se las tendrá que dar al fiscal.
> 
> y es que para "no tener nada que esconder" no ha hecho más que mentir y ocultar informacion al público. su actitud ya es sospechosa en si misma.
> 
> son muchas las irregularidades en torno a la operación mascarillas como para correr un tupido velo porque asi lo ha considerado oportuno Pablo Casado tras escuchar a al presidenta de la CAM a puerta cerrada en la sede del PP.



La sede parlamentaria no vale una puta mierda®. Sólo sirve para el paseillo, para que la prensa a sueldo publique mierda y para que cuatro hijos del pesebre se luzcan.

En cuando a la sede judicial, está en estos momentos muy ocupada con unos cuantos escándalos bastante más voluminosos y reales.


----------



## Eric Finch (2 Mar 2022)

Parmel dijo:


> Lo pagó la empresa con dinero del ayuntamiento, cerdo.



Entonces es responsabilidad de la empresa.


----------



## Parmel (2 Mar 2022)

Eric Finch dijo:


> Entonces es responsabilidad de la empresa.



No porque el contrato lo firma con una entidad pública. El 3% siempre funciona así. Pero, claro, eso sólo está mal cuando lo hacen los "catalufos"...


----------



## Parmel (2 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cuando te obligan a dar prioridad a la invasión de Rusia y no a Ayuso:
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 964167



Se le ve jodío.


----------



## Eric Finch (2 Mar 2022)

Parmel dijo:


> No porque el contrato lo firma con una entidad pública. El 3% siempre funciona así. Pero, claro, eso sólo está mal cuando lo hacen los "catalufos"...



Extraña teoría de la responsabilidad administrativa. Digna de García de Enterría.


----------



## Xanna (2 Mar 2022)

@NXT
He dicho acusación, no delito.
*Has dicho que yo he acusado a Isabel Ayuso sin pruebas y es MENTIRA. Los contratos adjudicados por la CAM a familiares & amigos (hermano, ex pareja, amigo de la infancia, socio comercial de la madre) están publicados. *

Por última vez, no prejuzgo,
*FALSO. Has dicho que la fiscalía anticorrupción imputará a Isabel Ayuso “por motivos políticos" aunque no haya indicios suficientes. 

Te pongo en evidencia y me mandas al ignore. Tú solito te retratas. *


----------



## rejon (2 Mar 2022)

Es increíble cómo la mayoría de la prensa “centro-derecha” critican a Ayuso por su discurso de ayer. 

No era necesario, dicen. Ya ha ganado 

Yo creo que se quedó corta. 

Casado tuvo una actitud cuasi delictiva contra Ayuso y ahí sigue. 

Ayuso tiene razón. Casado merece expulsión.


----------



## Xanna (2 Mar 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> ¿Eres capaz de darte cuenta de la gravedad de esa afirmación? ¡Es precisamente a lo que me refiero!
> 
> Tú te cebas con Ayuso, porque es tu rival político. Por eso mismo he metido a Colau en la ecuación, porque no es cuestión de color, sino de procedimiento. ¿Debe entonces Colau apartarse de la política? No solo su caso es más grave, sino que está imputada.
> 
> ...



A mí lo que me parece grave es que los madrileños organicen campañas mediáticas y manifestaciones a favor de un alto cargo que ha aprovechado una situación de emergencia para adjudicar contratos a familiares & amigos, aún cuando lo haya hecho legalmente. Si además ha mediado uno o varios delitos tipificados en el CP, pues más grave aún.

Por contra, el que yo considere a Isabel Ayuso no apta para el cargo no debería escandalizarte, sobre todo vista su gestión de las residencias de ancianos y el manejo de la contratación pública durante la pandemia. La Ayuso no me gusta por muchas razones (no me gustan sus políticas, su discurso, su actitud) pero no es mi “rival político”, es la presidenta de la Comunidad en la que vivo (que no la Colau, que es asunto de los barceloneses).

En cuanto a la operación mascarillas, ya he explicado por activa y por pasiva que quiero saber MÁS, visto que la versión de Isabel Ayuso no coincide con la de una fuente conocedora de la operación que apunta a un delito de testaferro.

No entiendo que problema tienes con mis posionamientos. Ni que me lo pasara difundiendo bulos y difamando a los unos mientras exculpó y adulo ciegamente a los otros. Creo que estás ladrando al arbol equivocado. Las guerras partidistas ni me conciernen , ni me interesan ; sí la batalla de las ideas / el debate ideológico, preferiblemente sin ruido, bulos e invents.


----------



## ANS² (2 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cuando te obligan a dar prioridad a la invasión de Rusia y no a Ayuso:
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 964167



lo de Rusia le ha jodido... se le ha debido romper el canal de suministro de coca


----------



## Xanna (3 Mar 2022)

buenas noticias para los corrutos de hepaña: aprovechando el defcondos internacional, el fiscal archiva el caso del emerito

se confirma que D. Juan Carlos de Borbón ha facturado en secreto decenas de millones de euros sin que los españoles sepamos en concepto / a cambio de qué exactamente y ha cometido numerosas "irregularidades" fiscales , pero aqui no ha pasado nada porque los delitos que haya podido cometer (cohecho, fraude fiscal, tráfico de influencias...) han prescrito y los delitos que no han prescrito no se pueden perseguir porque el rey es inviolable.

Acabaramos. Si el rey es inviolable aunque asesine a sus propios hijos ¿a qué viene simular una investigacion judicial durante dos años?

parece ser que lo poco que ha regularizado con Hacienda lo ha hecho tarde y mal (si se tratara de un trabajador autónomo o una SL al uso no habria colado) , pero aún asi le sale "a devolver" y a dia de hoy los españoles les debemos a Borbon & Hijos 16.000 euros !!

y asi se "regulariza" la corrupcion en este pais.


----------



## Xanna (3 Mar 2022)

los cachorros de la PPVOX apuntando maneras


----------



## rejon (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## pepeleches (4 Mar 2022)

Lo primero: por supuesto que no tengo ningún problema con tu posicionamiento. Quizás he elegido tu mensaje porque me parecía que iba en una línea que estoy viendo en los últimos días (como muestra seguramente), pero en absoluto es algo personal, ni siquiera me parece mal que tú lo hagas. Más bien critico lo que significa esa postura extrapolada al mundo político. Disculpa si por eso te ha molestado. 



Xanna dijo:


> A mí lo que me parece grave es que los madrileños organicen campañas mediáticas y manifestaciones a favor de un alto cargo que ha aprovechado una situación de emergencia para adjudicar contratos a familiares & amigos, aún cuando lo haya hecho legalmente. Si además ha mediado uno o varios delitos tipificados en el CP, pues más grave aún.



Es que cuando suceden situaciones así, no debería haber manifestaciones ni a favor ni en contra. ¿Qué es lo que quiere, presionar a la Justicia? ¿Acaso la opinión de quien no está investigando el caso vale para algo? Es que no debería ser así, pero ya sabes lo que pasa aquí. 



Xanna dijo:


> Por contra, el que yo considere a Isabel Ayuso no apta para el cargo no debería escandalizarte, sobre todo vista su gestión de las residencias de ancianos y el manejo de la contratación pública durante la pandemia. La Ayuso no me gusta por muchas razones (no me gustan sus políticas, su discurso, su actitud) pero no es mi “rival político”, es la presidenta de la Comunidad en la que vivo (que no la Colau, que es asunto de los barceloneses).



Eso me parece perfecto, tienes tus gustos y preferencias. 

Si he metido a Colau por medio es precisamente por ese mundo político (y mediático....), que le dio cero importancia al caso Colau (cuando la designación sí que era directa, no como en este caso, el importe muchísimo mayor y sí que está imputada), y ese mundo político no deja de rasgarse las vestiduras con este caso. Hay una diferencia tan absolutamente brutal entre el tratamiento de dos casos parejos (y pongo parejos siendo el de Colau mucho más grave y mucho más fundamentando por haber imputación), que lo que demuestra es que cosas así se pueden convertir en armas políticas. 

Y eso es terrible, porque significa que basta hacer el suficiente ruido como para cargarte a tu rival. 



Xanna dijo:


> En cuanto a la operación mascarillas, ya he explicado por activa y por pasiva que quiero saber MÁS, visto que la versión de Isabel Ayuso no coincide con la de una fuente conocedora de la operación que apunta a un delito de testaferro.



Es lo mínimo que deberíamos pedirles: luz y taquígrafos. ¿hay una sospecha? Pues que salga absolutamente todo. Es mucho peor que las cosas se queden 'a medias' y que sean otros políticos o periodistas los que nos informen con versiones interesadas (defendiendo o atacando según su interés), lo deseable es que se sepa todo. Siempre, cada vez que haya una mínima sospecha. 



Xanna dijo:


> No entiendo que problema tienes con mis posionamientos. Ni que me lo pasara difundiendo bulos y difamando a los unos mientras exculpó y adulo ciegamente a los otros. Creo que estás ladrando al arbol equivocado. Las guerras partidistas ni me conciernen , ni me interesan ; sí la batalla de las ideas / el debate ideológico, preferiblemente sin ruido, bulos e invents.



Es lo que te decía, he cogido un mensaje tuyo como referencia, pero no por tu opinión en general que no conozco. Además, has sido respetuoso en todo momento, simplemente quería resaltar una forma de pensar no individual, sino de medios y políticos que deforman la realidad hasta puntos insospechados. Y cada vez me parece más asqueroso. 

Y para que entiendas por donde va esa rabia por la manipulación, te pongo un ejemplo reciente; hace unos días Pablo Iglesias, cuando estábamos en medio de todo esto y el PP aún no había movido ficha, y el clamor contra Casado era unánime, puso un tweet donde señalaba un artículo de opinión que se llamaba algo así como 'Pablo, hazlo por tu familia'. 

Lo que comentaba Pablo Iglesias era que eso eran tácticas mafiosas. Y el muy ladino (más bien HdP) ponía una imagen, no un enlace al artículo. Pues bien, ese tweet se llenó de gente que compró el mensaje y puso el grito en el cielo porque se pudiera 'amenazar' así a Pablo Casado. Ya sabes: que si nazis que si tal que patatín. Porque lo que se desprendía es que en ese artículo había una amenaza velada sobre la seguridad de los suyos si no se iba. Por supuesto, nada de lo que dijo Pablo Iglesias podría llevar directamente a esa conclusión, pero sí que era la lectura evidente.

Pues bien, por curiosidad busqué el artículo. Y el mensaje que transmitía en ese supuesto consejo a Pablo Casado era que asumiera que estaba políticamente acabado, que terminase cuanto antes y que no le hiciera pasar a su mujer y a sus hijos por el calvario de verlo sufrir o verse señalados en su trabajo o en su trabajo. Que no largase innecesariamente, que les haría sufrir para no ganar nada. 

Un mensaje absolutamente distinto, intentando que la gente llegue a conclusiones que tú no has dicho directamente. Y me da igual el PP que el PSOE que VOX que Podemos, lo hacen todos. 

Y con el caso Ayuso lo han hecho hasta un punto brutal. 'Ayuso reconoce que su hermano facturó 300.000€', ese fue el titular de un par de periódicos. Sin matizar (haciéndolo muy al final del artículo) que quitando los famosos 55.000€, el resto no tiene nada que ver. Buscando que la gente se quede con la copla equivocada, una gran mayoría solo lee el titular. 

Igual que se juega mucho con las palabras, en plan 'Ayuso dio un contrato a dedo a su hermano'. O algo parecido, que también lo he leído. Que es completamente incorrecto; ni fue a su hermano, ni fue a dedo, sino por el procedimiento que se gestionó absolutamente toda la compra de material en ese momento. 

Por eso me da tanto miedo que la masa pueda 'prejuzgar' hechos supuestamente delictivos. Es más, estoy convencido que Pablo Iglesias (al que no le tengo especial simpatía como puede verse....) lo sufrió bastante, se le achacaron un montón de cosas que resultaron no ser ciertas. Pero difama que algo queda...

Y es que tengo la sensación de que el partido en el poder, y ahora especialmente el PSOE, tiene la sartén por el mango. Sus subvenciones a medios hace que suavicen mucho sus mensajes. Por pura lógica y por su posición, han salido a la luz contratos por cantidades brutales que aparentemente podrían encerrar actos delictivos: compras por precios absurdos, pagos sin recibir material, concesiones directas a familiares o a empresas que no tenían ninguna actividad, etc. 

Ninguno de ellos ha pasado de tener un pequeño espacio en un medio ni ha movido prácticamente nada. 

A mi (y creo que a ti también..) me gustaría que cada vez que hay una sospecha razonable actuase la justicia y se encendiese la luz, pero se quitase la parte política de que el rival de por sentado los hechos o que los medios puedan dar por seguros hechos que se estén investigando. 

Y en este caso de Ayuso lo que veo es que lo han puesto tan brutalmente en el candelero, se están rasgando tanto las vestiduras, que me parece mucho más un intento de intentar quitarse a un rival poderoso de encima que de saber la verdad.


----------



## Xanna (5 Mar 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Lo primero: por supuesto que no tengo ningún problema con tu posicionamiento. Quizás he elegido tu mensaje porque me parecía que iba en una línea que estoy viendo en los últimos días (como muestra seguramente), pero en absoluto es algo personal, ni siquiera me parece mal que tú lo hagas. Más bien critico lo que significa esa postura extrapolada al mundo político. Disculpa si por eso te ha molestado.
> 
> Es que cuando suceden situaciones así, no debería haber manifestaciones ni a favor ni en contra. ¿Qué es lo que quiere, presionar a la Justicia? ¿Acaso la opinión de quien no está investigando el caso vale para algo? Es que no debería ser así, pero ya sabes lo que pasa aquí.
> 
> ...



también a mi me repugna la manipulación mediática y no no me refiero a titulares sensacionalistas (que son soportables siempre que el texto luego cuente las dos versiones), ni al sesgo ideológico (todos los medios de comunicacion lo tienen, lo importante es diferenciar hechos y opinion y para eso están las diferentes secciones o espacios).

Para mi la linea roja está en los bulos y los invents, lo que se dice en mentir a conciencia. Y esa prensa que chilla, inventa, agita, acosa, miente sin rubor, la caló hace ya dos siglos un español que no es sospechoso de ser un podemita stalinista bilduetarra bolivariano de la china comunista.

Es la misma prensa que cerró filas con Ayuso tras conocerse que había otorgado un contrato millonario a un amigo de la infancia por el que su hermano se habría llevado cientos de miles de euros (a día de hoy solo ha reconocido 55.000, pero la cosa esta bajo investigación judicial).

Cerró filas hasta el punto de alentar lmovilizaciones públicas a su favor -- como alentó en su momento los escraches diarios delante de la casa de PI durante dos años cuando ni siquiera estaba siendo investifgado por corrupción.

Y esa prensa tiene una larga tradición en la derecha monárquica española.


----------



## pepeleches (5 Mar 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Para mi la linea roja está en los bulos y los invents, lo que se dice en mentir a conciencia. Y esa prensa que chilla, inventa, agita, acosa, miente sin rubor, la caló hace ya dos siglos un español que no es sospechoso de ser un podemita stalinista bilduetarra bolivariano de la china comunista.



Pues a mi me parece más peligrosa la media verdad. Porque el bulo por el bulo muchas veces se termina cazando, entraña un gran riesgo. Es más, hoy que todo el mundo tiene en el móvil cámara cuantas veces se ha intentado contar un relato y luego una grabación ha demostrado que no era cierto. Inventarse 'desde cero' una noticia tiene un castigo grande, a quien pillan con el carrito del helado queda bastante marcado. 

Sin embargo con la manipulación de hechos reales es muy peligroso. Twitter es el mejor ejemplo; ni siquiera tengo cuenta, no me interesa participar en absoluto. Pero hoy en día gran parte de las noticias que lees llevan su enlace a una conversación. 

Y no es que lo considere relevante (NO es el mundo real...), pero sí que te permite ver los mecanismos. Muchas veces te la cuelan, simplemente porque no estás bien informado de un tema en particular. Pero las veces en que sí que estás informado, te entra una rabia terrible.

Porque te das cuenta que los políticos han aprendido a dar el mensaje y la distorsión justa como para cambiar completamente el sentido. Como, de algo que debiera perjudicarles y hasta deberían dar explicaciones, termina siendo una patata caliente para el contrario. 

O como forman muchas veces la idea en la cabeza del que lo lee de algo completamente irreal, que realmente no ha pasado. Y no es casual, está perfectamente orquestado. He visto veces en que un político brama algo, salen sus hordas a indignarse con él por ese hecho, alguien en el mismo hilo ha demostrado pruebas de que lo que intenta transmitir es falso con pruebas irrefutables e imposibles de manipular, pero las hordas siguen machacando a mensajes indignándose por algo que está claro que no ha pasado. 

Y es que ves el patrón; llegado el momento, los del lado contrario empiezan a contestar masivamente con esa prueba, y en ese momento los hooligans del partido A dejan de intervenir para que el hilo muera y no haya debate. 

Eso lo que consigue es que durante un breve espacio de tiempo todo el que haya pasado por ahí echando un vistazo rápido se haya quedado con la copla de que hubo algo que no pasó ni de lejos como él ha interiorizado. La mayor parte de la población no está continuamente investigando, tiene una visión reducida de cualquier hecho. 

Y eso me ha pasado un montón de veces debatiendo 'en el mundo real', que salga un tema en el que sí he prestado atención y he querido enterarme, teniendo muchísima información, y darme cuenta de que el 100% de los que estaban en la conversación se habían quedado con el mensaje manipulado. Es brutalmente efectivo, porque la mayor parte de las noticias tienen un recorrido muy corto en el tiempo, y la batalla entre los medios de comunicación y las RRSS para que la versión más extendida sea la que interesa es cruenta.


----------



## Xanna (8 Mar 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece más peligrosa la media verdad. Porque el bulo por el bulo muchas veces se termina cazando, entraña un gran riesgo. Es más, hoy que todo el mundo tiene en el móvil cámara cuantas veces se ha intentado contar un relato y luego una grabación ha demostrado que no era cierto. Inventarse 'desde cero' una noticia tiene un castigo grande, a quien pillan con el carrito del helado queda bastante marcado.
> 
> Sin embargo con la manipulación de hechos reales es muy peligroso. Twitter es el mejor ejemplo; ni siquiera tengo cuenta, no me interesa participar en absoluto. Pero hoy en día gran parte de las noticias que lees llevan su enlace a una conversación.
> 
> ...



estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, solo comentar que la formación (cuando no la manipulación) de la opinión pública forma parte del juego político en una democracia, donde la libertad de prensa y de expresión permite las medias verdades, incluso las mentiras (si bien la difamación tiene recurso legal). Y con esto no estoy diciendo que la manipulación sea deseable, sino que la manipulación de un lado y del otro es preferible a la manipulación de solo un lado.

Al final, es la responsabilidad del electorado el no comprar bulos e invents. Las medias verdades son una forma de manipulación más sutil, no lo niego, pero difícilmente van a generar una realidad paralela como lo hacen las mentiras mil veces repetidas.

También distinguiría entre respetar la presunción de inocencia y el culto a la personalidad. Cuando un lider político está bajo sospecha, los actos de aclamación multitudinaria en torno a su figura están de más. Que pongan la mano en el fuego sus amos / financiadores de campaña y sus subordinados si quieren, el público lo que debe exigir es explicaciones y aquel que está bajo sospecha debería ser el primer interesado en practicar la transparencia y dar las explicaciones que hagan falta para despejar toda duda sobre su honorabilidad.

Si queremos una democracia funcional, tolerancia cero con la corrupción empezando por el jefe del Estado (mi opinión).


----------



## Antiparticula (8 Mar 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, solo comentar que la formación (cuando no la manipulación) de la opinión pública forma parte del juego político en una democracia, donde la libertad de prensa y de expresión permite las medias verdades, incluso las mentiras (si bien la difamación tiene recurso legal). Y con esto no estoy diciendo que la manipulación sea deseable, sino que la manipulación de un lado y del otro es preferible a la manipulación de solo un lado.
> 
> Al final, es la responsabilidad del electorado el no comprar bulos e invents. Las medias verdades son una forma de manipulación más sutil, no lo niego, pero difícilmente van a generar una realidad paralela como lo hacen las mentiras mil veces repetidas.
> 
> ...



¿tú que parte del título "jaque mate de Ayuso" no has entendido?
Asumelo y deja de llorar.


----------



## Xanna (8 Mar 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿tú que parte del título "jaque mate de Ayuso" no has entendido?
> Asumelo y deja de llorar.



de momento estoy celebrando que ayuso no haya dado el salto a candidata a la presidencia.

ya veremos cómo evoluciona la investigacion judicial. Lo mismo siquiera repite en madrid y el titulo del hilo se queda en "jaque mate a ayuso".


----------



## Eric Finch (8 Mar 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> de momento estoy celebrando que ayuso no haya dado el salto a candidata a la presidencia.
> 
> ya veremos cómo evoluciona la investigacion judicial. Lo mismo siquiera repite en madrid y el titulo del hilo se queda en "jaque mate a ayuso".




La bella Isabel Díaz Ayuso cotiza a la baja. Hoy la mujer de moda es Mónica Oltra.

Hay que saber retirarse con discreción, como otros han hecho ya al darse cuenta de que no tenían la más mínima oportunidad de continuar con la campaña de bulos.


----------



## Xanna (9 Mar 2022)

Eric Finch dijo:


> La bella Isabel Díaz Ayuso cotiza a la baja. Hoy la mujer de moda es Mónica Oltra.
> 
> Hay que saber retirarse con discreción, como otros han hecho ya al darse cuenta de que no tenían la más mínima oportunidad de continuar con la campaña de bulos.



si han sido meros bulos o los bulos no son tan bulos lo está valorando el fiscal anti-corrupcion.


----------



## Xanna (9 Mar 2022)

ooops

*Anticorrupción citará a declarar al hermano de Isabel Díaz Ayuso por mediar en el contrato de mascarillas para Madrid*


----------



## Luichitoledo (9 Mar 2022)

Menuda corrupta, la misma mierda de siempre, está vez casi me la meten por haber hecho una gestión tan valiente con lo del veneno aka vacunas cuando lo que estaba era robandonos por detrás, lo dicho asqueroso es poco


----------



## Xanna (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Eric Finch (10 Mar 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> si han sido meros bulos o los bulos no son tan bulos lo está valorando el fiscal anti-corrupcion.



No está valorando una puta mierda porque ya dijo que no había indicios de nada. Lo que está haciendo es marear la perdiz para intentar forzar las 169 portadas, cuando el tema este ya ha pasado a mejor vida.

Ahora ya no se lleva _Le Fléau®_ sino la guerra.

Y la bella Isabel Díaz Ayuso ya no es tendencia. Ahora la yegua ganadora es Mónica Oltra.


----------



## Eric Finch (10 Mar 2022)

Xanna dijo:


>



Esa es una de las imbéciles de _Pokemos_. Otro culo reventado porque están yéndose a la puta mierda®. Una cuadrilla de gañanes, enchufadas, vagas, inútiles, estúpidas y mezquinas. Eso es lo que son _@n@d@s Pokemos_.

MÓNICA OLTRA

MÓNICA OLTRA

MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


MÓNICA OLTRA


----------



## Xanna (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (11 Mar 2022)

Otra:


----------



## Xanna (15 Mar 2022)

uuuys fraccionando pagos por debajo de 18.000 euros como hizo la ayuso con su hermano

El TSJC procesa a Laura Borràs por malversar al adjudicar de forma irregular 18 contratos a un amigo | Cataluña (elmundo.es)


----------



## Xanna (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Luichitoledo (23 Abr 2022)

Como va esto? Ya han quemado toda la documentación? O martilleado los discos duros? hehe, la ayuso esta de perfil, órdenes de arriba para que la mierda se vaya asentando


----------



## Antiparticula (23 Jun 2022)

Anticorrupción archiva la investigación sobre el contrato del hermano de Ayuso


"La investigación desarrollada en estas diligencias no ha confirmado la referida hipótesis delictiva ni permite avanzar más en ella", sostiene el fiscal jefe de Anticorrupción




www.elconfidencial.com






Semana negra para el progrerío. Y en especial para la subnormal de @Xanna


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Jun 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Anticorrupción archiva la investigación sobre el contrato del hermano de Ayuso
> 
> 
> "La investigación desarrollada en estas diligencias no ha confirmado la referida hipótesis delictiva ni permite avanzar más en ella", sostiene el fiscal jefe de Anticorrupción
> ...



Afinando.


----------



## Eric Finch (23 Jun 2022)

La Fiscalía Anticorrupción esa que se guarde las fuerzas para cuando tenga que investigar los millones de pufos de progreso sostenible y resiliente.


----------



## Eric Finch (23 Jun 2022)

Y, por cierto, ¿qué fue de aquella presunta fiscalía europea que luego resultó un chiringuito donde había una esbirra del partido?


----------



## Xanna (23 Jun 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Anticorrupción archiva la investigación sobre el contrato del hermano de Ayuso
> 
> 
> "La investigación desarrollada en estas diligencias no ha confirmado la referida hipótesis delictiva ni permite avanzar más en ella", sostiene el fiscal jefe de Anticorrupción
> ...



También archivó las diligencias en el caso del padre del rey.

Solo subnormales como tú se alegran de vivir en un pais de corruptoh con tribunales franquijjjtas.

Así va españa y olé


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (23 Jun 2022)

Y el chorizo de Galán también libre, han prescrito los delitos...país.....


----------



## Antiparticula (23 Jun 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> También archivó las diligencias en el caso del padre del rey.
> 
> Solo subnormales como tú se alegran de vivir en un pais de corruptoh con tribunales franquijjjtas.
> 
> Así va españa y olé



Pedazo de retrasada, fue Europa quien ve aberrante el modelo 720. Sin modelo 720 no hay causa contra el ciudadano Juan Carlos.









Europa fulmina el modelo 720, una de las declaraciones más 'sangrantes'


Por fin ha llegado la sentencia del Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Eu




www.idealista.com


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

Muy bien, pues ahora a ver quién restituye todos los ríos de tinta que se vertieron en contra de esta señora.


----------



## Xanna (24 Jun 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Pedazo de retrasada, fue Europa quien ve aberrante el modelo 720. Sin modelo 720 no hay causa contra el ciudadano Juan Carlos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alégrate por los ahorradores honestos y modestos que vivían aterrorizados por las multas de 150% si se les pasaba el plazo que no por los COMISIONISTAS y DEFRAUDADORES profesionales como el Borbón y el Pujol, que se lo han llevado calentito y se van a morir sin pisar el trullo con su fortuna ilegal a buen recaudo.

Pedazo de retrasado.

Te mereces la hepañita que tienes.


----------



## Antiparticula (24 Jun 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Alégrate por los ahorradores honestos y modestos que vivían aterrorizados por las multas de 150% si se les pasaba el plazo que no por los COMISIONISTAS y DEFRAUDADORES profesionales como el Borbón y el Pujol, que se lo han llevado calentito y se van a morir sin pisar el trullo con su fortuna ilegal a buen recaudo.
> 
> Pedazo de retrasado.
> 
> Te mereces la hepañita que tienes.



Tú te mereces vivir en el paraiso venezolano.
Estaría dispuesto a pagarte el billete de ida.


----------



## Xanna (25 Jun 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Tú te mereces vivir en el paraiso venezolano.
> Estaría dispuesto a pagarte el billete de ida.



Estupendo, yo a Venezuela y tu a Honduras -- o a cualquier paraíso liberal en vías de desarrollo / tercermundista.


----------

